# 2013 Prius - Simple Sound Quality



## DLO13

First off, I want to start off by saying that I enjoy the hate I get because I have an "ugly" car. My last vehicle was a 2005 Subaru Outback XT with a stage 1 tune from Infamous Performance. It was a ton of fun to drive, and I really loved the car. What I didn't love was 14 MPG w/ Premium gas. My car payment went up 100.00 a month, and my gas went down 300 a month. My maintenance is included in the Prius by Toyota and my oil changes on the Outback were around 70.00 every 2 months. This is how I ended up with an "ugly" car.

And here he is...(It's a he - Black Mamba) :laugh:











The sole purpose of this build is to have the most clean, clear, crisp and accurate sound possible, while maintaining as close to a stock appearance as I can. I am really looking forward to this build and the components I have chosen. I had a lot of help from someone here, who really spent a lot of time speaking with me about my goals and doing his best to help me stay in my budget. I ended up spending more than I had planned, but I didn't cut any corners and I am looking forward to the end result. 

*Current Parts List*
*Signal:* Factory
*Processing:* Mosconi 6to8 V8
*Sub:* Image Dynamics iDMax12 receiving roughly 1200w from an Alpine PDX-M12
*Front Stage:* The front stage will be three-way and powered by (2) Alpine PDX-V9s. Each mid-bass will receive 500w. The tweeters and mids will be getting 200w each.

I will be attempting to complete the install in the spare tire cargo area of the rear hatch. I should be able to get all three amps, the 6to8 and the iDMax12 hidden away.

Friday and Saturday will be the official start of the build. I will be starting the enclosure and amp rack before work. I live in an apartment and don't have a private garage to work in, so I will be depending a lot on my buddy to supply the tools and work space. 

*Note:* I am a member of this forum because I appreciate the craftsmanship that many of you possess, as well as the knowledge and experience one can obtain from learning from others. I truly ask you to be as critical as possible in helping me improve my project. I am committed to learning from all of you.


----------



## naresh

You got a nice car there. My next car will be the prius v. I think they are nice car. Subscribed.


----------



## damonryoung

Sub'd

Sounds very similar to a build I'm quite familiar with...


----------



## Serieus

i don't think this generation of prius is ugly at all, they've gotten a lot better over the years. i actually really like the shape of them, they just use to have ugly front ends and rear ends. i considered getting a prius c last month but ended up with a honda fit.

interested to see how this one turns out for sure


----------



## mrmill

It's not a terribly ugly car...and you like headroom I see....in for moar pics


Sent from under your mom's bed


----------



## simplicityinsound

get er done!  looking forward to what you come up with.


----------



## audio+civic

2 of our sales guys have a prius. Looking forward to this.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## DLO13

-- I appreciate the subs and the support guys. And just for the record, I enjoy the way the car looks. It's not like my last two cars where every time I parked, I turned around and looked at it, but it was a very practical choice for me, and I am very happy with it for those reasons.

-- I took some measurements a couple of days ago with the assistance of a non-supportive 16 year old sister - who did not want to hold the measuring tape straight :laugh:. But this should give a good idea of what kind of space i'm working with. Let's get to know the car.

-- Image 1 is where the battery is located in the vehicle. It is located in the rear hatch, on the passenger side, under the factory floor. I plan to run 1/0 awg for my power and ground, into a Streetwires CBR44M, combo distribution block and fuse holder. I am not sure where I want to put the ground right now. I am thinking I can just mount it on the negative battery post. _(Thoughts?)_ From there I will be running 4 gauge in to each amp. I really like the form factor of the CBR44M. I purchased it from a DIYMA forum member a couple of days ago. 









-- Image 2 is the center cover for the factory false floor. The Prius has a super deep spare and extra cargo space area that is accessed by opening this cover. I am going to try and reuse this. I might add a little MDF or CLD to the bottom to give it some more mass, but I am going to hold off until I have the sub playing and see what I think.









-- Image 3 and 4 is the next layer down. This is the cargo storage area located under the false floor. It is actually a really cool feature the car has. Previously I used it for my surf stuff, but I am going to be purchasing a rubber mat. Notice the width of the area I have to work with. This is basically the width I have to work with for my amps. Image 4 shows what the space looks like with the cargo tray removed. (I know you can't read the tape)

















-- Image 5 is the depth from the bottom of the spare to the bottom of the factory cover. I have 15 inches to work with from the deepest portion of the well. If you take a look at JT's Prius install, you can see that his enclosure was angled at the base to provide a level mounting surface. I haven't yet determined how I plan do achieve this. The other thing to take notice of is the overhang. This takes away a small amount of space for me to work with. No biggie.









-- Image 6 shows the max length of the well. I wont be able to take advantage of the 25", for the reason I mentioned above, as well as the curvature at the most rear portion. 









-- Image 7 is the width of the well, once again, we have rounded corners and some curves, so I wont have the full area to work with.









-- Image 8 explains itself.









-- At this time, I wont be attempting to glass. I think it's what I will want to do in the long run, but I want to try a solid wood build first. I have a lot of volume to work with already, and I think that would be the only advantage over the MDF. I roughly calculated the type of volume I can get out of the space, and I roughly came up with 2.31 Ft3. If someone would like to run some numbers for me, please do. This calculation was based on a 22"x22"x11" square box. (Like I said, it's a very rough calculation).
I am including the spec sheet from ID as a reference.









-- Moving on, I picked up some DIYMA 14 gauge speaker wire. 









-- To get the signal from the factory radio, I will be running some speaker wire from behind the factory radio to this. I considered using a line driver or a converter, but was talked out of it because they thought that due to the added connections, it was a potential location to add noise. 









-- Out of the Mosconi 6to8v8, I am still not sure what interconnects I want to run. I am definitely on a tight budget and looking for suggestions if you are up for it. I am currently considering the following:
Amazon.com : Rockford Fosgate Twisted Pair 6-Feet Signal Cable : Vehicle Amplifier Stereo Patch Cables : Car Electronics
Stinger SI426 2-Channel 4000 Series RCA Interconnect Cable
Stinger SI226 6 Ft 2000 Series 2-Channel RCA Interconnect Cable
Rockford Fosgate RFIT-6 (rfit6) 6' (1.8 m.) 2-Channel Dual Twist RCA Interconnect Cable
StreetWires ZN1220 ZeroNoise 1 Series 2-Ch RCA Interconnect 2m (6.6 ft.)
StreetWires ZN3220 ZeroNoise 3 Series 2-Ch RCA Interconnect 2m (6.6 ft.)
http://www.monoprice.com/Product?c_id=102&cp_id=10218&cs_id=1021814&p_id=2864&seq=1&format=2

-- I also picked up a 32 sqft pack of Second Skin Damplifer (bstock). I am really unhappy with the thickness of the butyl, but we will see how it works after the install. I grabbed a speaker tweaker kit for the doors as well. Also, I reached out to someone to get a price on some MLV. 

-- Lastly, for tonight, I was hoping someone could give me some input on the Blackhole Stuff. I am wondering if I should consider grabbing some for my enclosure. I have plenty of volume, but will it improve the sound quality at all?


----------



## mires

The first set of Rockford RCA's you linked to are really great for the money. Super flexible and there is a very well known installer on this forum that posts build logs who uses them quite a bit. A lot of times to hook up Mosconi amps and processors 

They will be your best bang for the buck in my opinion.


----------



## DLO13

mires said:


> The first set of Rockford RCA's you linked to are really great for the money. Super flexible and there is a very well known installer on this forum that posts build logs who uses them quite a bit. A lot of times to hook up Mosconi amps and processors
> 
> They will be your best bang for the buck in my opinion.


I thought they looked like the ones Bing uses, but the Monoprice ones are really tempting.


----------



## DLO13

-- I ended up going for the monoprice cables. I have heard good things about them and figure if they don't work out, I can replace them down the line.

-- I also picked up a USB extension for the 6to8


----------



## DLO13

-- A couple more small updates...

Some Sub Porn...iDMax12 is one - heavy - mother.

























-- Also, I was reminded that I also needed some Y connectors to bridge the amps. I ended up picking up these and a panel removal tool.









-- Well, that's it for today. Tomorrow morning my buddy and I are starting early. The PDX amps shipping was delayed an extra week, so i'm a bit bummed about that.

More to come...


----------



## mires

DLO13 said:


> I thought they looked like the ones Bing uses, but the Monoprice ones are really tempting.


I was actually talking about the builds from Musicar Northwest but either way. Sounds like you got it sorted out. I think Bing uses stinger interconnects .


----------



## optimaprime

i hated your car tell the black mamba comment and the Lakers flag you got in back. hell now i want prius !!! Kobe for life!!!!!!!!!!!!!! nice gear and nice car man!


----------



## optimaprime

really any of those rca cables is fine. i love the RFs and monoprice ones thou. the RFs are so flexable and easy to use.


----------



## DLO13

The lakers flag used to be on display 24/7, but I haven't tried it with the prius yet. I have 2 new ones that are still in packaging. Prius has a safety feature where the windows stop if they hit something. Not sure if it will work with that. But I also have a little Kobe tribute planned.


----------



## optimaprime

Nice!


----------



## DLO13

...end of thread. Box is too big. 
Fail.


----------



## damonryoung

Too big to fit in the spare tire well?


Beware of autocorrect...


----------



## DLO13

DRTHJTA said:


> Too big to fit in the spare tire well?
> 
> 
> Beware of autocorrect...


-- Haha, It was a bit of a joke. I am doing this with my buddy, and when we measured, I was like "lets take a little off and play it safe". I think I said that and we did that about 3 or 4 times when measuring.

-- Well, we built the box and we were super happy with it, but when we sat it in the car, it ended up sitting a little differently then our flat cuts... It was strange. I think it grew!

Few things I used....
Deck Screws








Gorilla Wood Glue









-- I am going to just let the pics do the talking...


























































-- Test fit










-- After the box was assembled, I used some silicone caulking









-- After I rubbed the corners down really well with the caulk , we attached the top.









-- A couple of the fitment pics....









































































-- The gap between the factory false floor and the enclosure

















-- The next couple of days I plan to put down some dampening materials, CLD, Ensolite, MLV. Like I mentioned above, I have to work around others schedules. We are short staffed at work right now and im working 1PM-10PM Friday-Tuesday.. No fun

-- Now that the construction of the box is complete, minus the carpet or vinyl, I will be able to map out the layout of the amps and processor. 

more to come...


----------



## almatias

nice work!
follow


----------



## DLO13

-- came home to find two packages on my desk...


























-- I have to say, the RF stuff is really nice, the wires feel really good and are SUPER flexible. I am a little bummed that i'm using the monoprice ones to go with them. I think that will be a future upgrade.

-- Also got my order from a DIYMA forum member (classifieds order)









-- Just waiting on the standard RCAs from monoprice (which i get monday), and need to grab two more short runs of 4 gauge, get them all sleeved and heat shrinked, and i'm set on wiring. 

-- I need to grab some fuses for the distribution block and then another for the main line. 

-- Still not sure how i want to do the amps -_ Any suggestions?_


----------



## mires

DLO13 said:


> -- I have to say, the RF stuff is really nice, the wires feel really good and are SUPER flexible. I am a little bummed that i'm using the monoprice ones to go with them. I think that will be a future upgrade.


Told ya the Rockfords were nice. They're my favorite budget interconnects.


----------



## mcintoshi

Looking good! Would you mind sharing what the final outer dementions of your boxed ended up? (Fellow Prius owner here)


----------



## DLO13

22.5x18x11 for 1.9 ft3


I would go a little smaller if possible.


----------



## DLO13

Anyone have any suggestions for the amp rack? 
Simple would be just attaching the amps to the sides of the sub enclosure....
I don't really want to do that though, i would like to find a way to display them.


----------



## damonryoung

You have any pictures of what you're working with?

Edit: I could've gone back and looked...

Would you be willing to make your own false floor cover?

Beware of autocorrect...


----------



## DLO13

Yeah. Planned on doing the cover.


----------



## damonryoung

If you have the room, and it looks like you do, I would flush the amps in front of the sub. Then have your false floor cover over that...

It may be a little late, but is there anyway to get your sub on the same "level" as your amps so that they are all flush on the same plane?


----------



## DLO13

-- The last few days I picked up some parts. I got enough CCF and MLV to do the front doors. Because of the tightness of my budget, I figured I would just do what I can for now, but after doing the work I did today, there is an area of the hatch that really needs more than just CLD. I am going to have to pick some more up. I also picked up some fuses for my distro block and inline fuse holder. I went with 300a for the line and 80a for each amp. The V9 is rated for 80 and the M12 is rated for 100, but I am sure I am fine. 

-- Today I had to do a few things around our new apartment, so I didn't have a ton of time to work on my car. 

-- I laid some CLD in the trunk area and found that the base of the spare area is paper thin. That's when I decided I want some MLV and CCF. Here are a few quick shots of the trunk area and how I laid things.

























-- Next on the list is going to prob be sanding down the box and possibly shaving the bottom corners and making them 45 degree angles so that it sits a little lower and gives a little more room for excursion on the iDmax. Then I will be doing the doors.

-- Amps got delayed again, but should arrive Monday. Apparently Alpine was doing inventory this week and wasn't shipping. Once I get the amps, I will be able to lay it all out.


----------



## JoshHefnerX

Maybe I'm miss understanding how the prius works, but I thought the electric motor was connected directly to the crankshaft. And the gas engine was on a stop/start setup which would be spun by the drive motor. So there was no starter motor needed??? What's the 12v battery actually do?

Josh


----------



## DLO13

JoshHefnerX said:


> Maybe I'm miss understanding how the prius works, but I thought the electric motor was connected directly to the crankshaft. And the gas engine was on a stop/start setup which would be spun by the drive motor. So there was no starter motor needed??? What's the 12v battery actually do?
> 
> Josh


From the Prius Safety Guide.... Excuse the format, I copy and pasted. 


High voltage electricity powers the 
electric motor, generator, air 
conditioning compressor and invert
er/converter. All other automotive 
electrical devices such as the head
lights, radio, and gauges are powered 
from a separate 12 Volt auxiliary battery.


----------



## miniSQ

my only problem with prius drivers is they post ridiculously large photos that no one can see.

nvm..i guess once they loaded into cache they settled down.


----------



## DLO13

miniSQ said:


> my only problem with prius drivers is they post ridiculously large photos that no one can see.
> 
> nvm..i guess once they loaded into cache they settled down.


Not an issue with a solid internet connection.


----------



## miniSQ

DLO13 said:


> Not an issue with a solid internet connection.


that was not the problem, the first time i loaded the page, about 3/4 of the way down, the pictures were sized to a like a 56" monitor.

But when i went back to them they were fine.


----------



## DLO13

Sorry? Lol

Not sure what you want me to say?


----------



## DLO13

-- Sometimes it's the small details...


----------



## DLO13

-- Whelp, I got presents for myself tonight!


































-- Speakers are nearly here. 

-- and tomorrow I will be attending the MECA event in HB - Super excited to see and hear a lot of amazing installs!

-- This weeks goal will be finishing the amp rack and get my power and ground wires set up and in place. If i can get to the doors, that would be awesome. 

...more to come.


----------



## Bluenote

What drivers did you decide on? Like the amp configuration!


----------



## DLO13

Bluenote said:


> What drivers did you decide on? Like the amp configuration!


When the drivers are in my hand, I will post.


----------



## Bluenote

Fair enough


----------



## DLO13

-- So today I had the privilege of attending my first MECA event. I got to hear a few great cars and learn some great stuff during the clinic (Thanks Justin!). I had to leave a bit early to hang with some family, but after the family gathering, I was able to test fit the amps and enclosure with the sub in it for the first time.

-- The girlfriend came to the event and had a new understanding of what I am actually doing with all of my time and money :laugh:, and even got a little into it - Though she will never fully understand my interest. 

-- Initially when I thought out my build, I had the inspiration of builds like JT's Prius install or some of the Simplicity in Sound work. My thoughts are that they are just way too out of my league and even if I had the time and possibly the skill, I just don't have the tools to allow me to complete something so elegant and clean. Whelp, after looking with the girlfriend, and her seeing this....








She also felt that I should do my best to make it "pretty". Now, the girlfriend has all the confidence in the world in me, she knows I can build a PC like nobody else, she knows I can pull off a lot of techy, geeky things, but she is way too confident that I can pull off something like that... But her encouragement is pushing me to rethink this install. I even explained that it would cost a bit more money, and she kinda jumped on board... WHICH SAYS A LOT.

-- So here we are.... Since test fitting the amps in the trunk, I have a few options...
1) Stick with the original plan - Use the existing box I built, and directly mount the amps and processor to the sides of the enclosure. After test fitting the sub in the enclosure today, I learned that it is just too big for the stock floor cover. If I go this route, I will need to redo the stock floor and carpet something of my own (not a huge deal)
2) Mount the amps on the left side of the box in the open areas. I can stack two amps high, and then the third amp can be the base for the processor. Once again, I will need to redo the factory floor.
3) Redo the enclosure so that it fits under the factory floor, mount the amps like option 1 or 2
4) Go for it - take my best crack and making this a show quality install. Redo my enclosure, Display the amps... Karisa (my girlfriend) and I both liked this... (ignore the 6to8 - i just had it sitting there).









Someone talk me thru this! What do you think?


----------



## DLO13

Well... I could always trim a little off the top...








This is with 1.25 off the top. I think I could do this on a small table saw and redo the top of the enclosure. Should give me enough room...

It's 2:30am - the mind won't stop...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## damonryoung

It was good meeting you this weekend!

I think I'll speak for most of us on here when I say go for it!

Looking forward to what you figure out!


Beware of autocorrect...


----------



## DLO13

DRTHJTA said:


> It was good meeting you this weekend!
> 
> I think I'll speak for most of us on here when I say go for it!
> 
> Looking forward to what you figure out!
> 
> 
> Beware of autocorrect...


Haha, we will see - I think i'm gonna go the easy route to begin. I will know on Wednesday or Thursday of this week


----------



## DLO13

-- Heat shrink and Expandable sleeving is on the way!

-- Drivers have arrived to the US and should be here next week

-- time to turn up the speed


----------



## DLO13

-- Drivers arrived today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
-- also got my heat shrink and sleeving yesterday.











*Drivers*
For the drivers I went with a three way Audible Physics configuration. 
H6MB(midbass), AR3-A(mid), AR2.0(tweeter).

H6MB









AR3-A









AR2.0









-- I also picked up some needed materials and a couple more tools. 
Next week should have a LOT of progress, hoping to get most of it done.


----------



## optimaprime

F ing A cotton F ing Aaaaaaa! Nice speaker porn there.


----------



## mrstop

So what is this guy? I think you mentioned you were going to tie it into the speaker outs of the factory head unit, but you are avoiding line output converters. How are you going to handle the hi-level output and processing to each amp channel?


----------



## DLO13

mrstop said:


> So what is this guy? I think you mentioned you were going to tie it into the speaker outs of the factory head unit, but you are avoiding line output converters. How are you going to handle the hi-level output and processing to each amp channel?


I will be running 2 speaker wires from the factory radio's rear channels to this. From there, that plugs into my processor, the 6to8. The processor has the ability to clean up and convert the signal from High to low.


----------



## optimaprime

I am using the female version of those from my factory head to symblink transmitters for zapco dc amps.


----------



## Brian_smith06

Love the amp choices. Its exactly what I want to do!


----------



## Brian_smith06

Love the amp choices. Its exactly what I want to do!


----------



## DLO13

Brian_smith06 said:


> Love the amp choices. Its exactly what I want to do!


While I would love to take credit for the selection, advice was sought out from Mr. Papasin. His wife's smart has done very well with a similar config. I originally planed to go with some of the less expensive Alpine amps, but after a lot of thought and money:laugh:, i settled on the 2 V9s and M12.
If they last, I should be set on amps for life...or at least until I get bored and want to waste money.


And I can tell you love the choices - you told us twice :laugh:

Thanks bud!


----------



## Brian_smith06

Ha I noticed that. I too can't take credit. I got the idea from Erin's civic. Only he has jl amps. I would pretty much settle for any trio of amps that do approximately this power and could fit in my center console


----------



## DLO13

DRTHJTA (Damon) also uses the same config and has done well on the competitive scene, wining his last competition.


----------



## DLO13

Just placed my order for a Coverking velour dash cover. I ordered it thru costco and can get free returns if im not happy with it. 
Free shipping and a price of 29.99


----------



## mrstop

DLO13 said:


> I will be running 2 speaker wires from the factory radio's rear channels to this. From there, that plugs into my processor, the 6to8. The processor has the ability to clean up and convert the signal from High to low.


Thanks. I missed the 6to8 in your information:blush:


----------



## tyroneshoes

Got any info on that AR2.0 Tweet?

Looks great.


----------



## DLO13

Got some more things in yesterday, just a roller, velcro and heat gun.
I had some time last night to do a little bit of cable management prep.








































I'm not 100% happy with the end of one of the power connections, I cut the techflex a bit too short on the first wire i did (i have only worked with techflex on very small gauge wires on the computer hardware side and forgot how much the length decreases when the sleeve is expanded)

I am off Wed and Thurs and plan to get the mid's installed, the doors fully deadened, all speaker wires ran. We will see if i can get the high level signal from the radio to the back as well.


----------



## DLO13

techflex is a dumb waste of time. LOL. Took my super flexible speaker cable and made it stiff. Good thing i'm competing in install... NOT
Time for some sound.


----------



## vwdave

Wow, great install so far. Your attention to detail is great.

Where are you in so cal? If you are anywhere near me I can help you with fiberglass if you want to try going that route for the sub enclosure.


----------



## MrsPapasin

DLO13 said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> techflex is a dumb waste of time. LOL. Took my super flexible speaker cable and made it stiff. Good thing i'm competing in install... NOT
> Time for some sound.


Hi DLO13,

Subscribed! 

It was nice to meet you and your girlfriend at the Huntington Beach comp/gtg! I'm glad that you are excited about and working on your build. I look forward to when it's all done and hearing it at a gtg when you're ready.

Something I want to point out as I want to see you succeed and not have to go through needless frustration later on down the road. I'm in no way a know all or expert in the matter, but I do know a thing or two about soldering and electrical connections having worked on rovers my entire career. One of the most frustrating and sometimes difficult to debug issues in an electrical system is a bad solder joint or crimped connection. Sometimes the solder connection or crimp connection will appear initially as being "good enough" to work but later on down the road after vibrations and wear & tear, the connections may cause you intermittent connections that may lead you to scratch your head in frustration because you'll notice the problem sometimes and then other times not. 

The solder joints you pictured are what's called a cold solder joint. I can guess that most likely that the leads were not heated enough to allow the solder to smoothly flow onto the surface of the lead. What you want is solder to melt smoothly like butter and the surface should be somewhat concave, smooth, and shiny. I came across this excellent tutorial on soldering as well as common soldering problems. You may want to check it out.
https://learn.adafruit.com/adafruit-guide-excellent-soldering/common-problems

Hope that helps!


----------



## BigRed

Mrs P speaketh the truth


----------



## damonryoung

BigRed said:


> Mrs P speaketh the truth


From the Gospel of Linda... 

Keep the progress rolling!


----------



## DLO13

MrsPapasin said:


> I'm in no way a know all or expert in the matter, but I do know a thing or two about soldering and electrical connections having worked on rovers my entire career.


this.... possibly the most modest thing I have ever heard in my 26 years of existence. I'm gonna send some pics to Richard next time and try and get your NASA approval  Thanks for the info! And it was awesome to meet you and Audrey too!


----------



## DLO13

vwdave said:


> Wow, great install so far. Your attention to detail is great.
> 
> Where are you in so cal? If you are anywhere near me I can help you with fiberglass if you want to try going that route for the sub enclosure.


Thank you for the kind words, sir. I am in long beach, but I will be sticking with this enclosure, i think, for now. We will see how things go and how it sounds. I appreciate the offer and will let you know if things change.


----------



## DLO13

Well, the world cup distracted me and I ended up not starting until later in the day. I got a little bit of work done, but really took my time to make sure I didn't have to go back and redo anything. I didn't make it pretty, but it really seems that I got the CLD down in all the right places. The door sounds very solid to the tap/knock/close. Let me also say that the Toyota Rivets can go die in a fire... stupid. Tomorrow i want to finish the other door and figure out how im gonna seal up the giant holes in this one. 
A few pics and more to come....

















Ouchies, lol. Cut strait thru the gloves i was wearing. I use a keyboard and type for a living and was hoping i wouldn't tear up my hands too bad. My dainty baby hands.
























In case you are wondering why i didnt use larger pieces... the door as a ton of bolts and points of access for various things that i didnt want to remove or keep from maintenance in the future. The entire inside of the inner door skin is covered as well. I am really happy with how solid these came out compared to how they started. They really are paper thin. I actually just realized while previewing my post that i didnt snap pics of the finished product... I'll get those up tomorrow. 
... time to go practice my soldering:laugh::laugh::blush:


----------



## MrsPapasin

DLO13 said:


> ... time to go practice my soldering:laugh::laugh::blush:


Lol DLO13 :lol::chinese::clown::bucktooth:


----------



## DLO13

MrsPapasin said:


> Lol DLO13 :lol::chinese::clown::bucktooth:


i do what i can.


----------



## vwdave

DLO13 said:


> Thank you for the kind words, sir. I am in long beach, but I will be sticking with this enclosure, i think, for now. We will see how things go and how it sounds. I appreciate the offer and will let you know if things change.


Hey no worries. I wish I could have met you, I havnt been able to attention an event for a few weeks. I promise to come back soon and I want to hear your car when it's done.


----------



## DLO13

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lfctZyizgqM
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZHFtRxsuJg0

Driver door is finished for CLD I think - I still need to seal up the big hole and get the Foam and MLV configured.


----------



## DLO13

Mid day progress update.
Its freaking hot outside and I needed a break, so i'm eating some Chili and drinking some water, while watching some UFC 

So last time I posted i was trying to figure out my plan to seal the giant holes in the door. The problem with the largest of the holes is that its curved in depth. I went out this morning to home depot in search of a good material to use, and walked out with some of this.... 








The foam isn't the typical stuff that is very brittle, but it does flake off a bit when its cut. To combat this, i used my heat gun on the edges that were trimmed, and they sealed and firmed up nicely. 
Here is a heated edge.








So now for the game plan, which i thought about for a while. I wanted to make sure that my door panel went back on easily and i wanted to make sure i didnt obstruct the window. I thought about screwing it in and using some large washers to distribute the preasure, but i didnt want to add holes to the door if I wasnt sure it would work. I ended up using a large single piece of second skin, and tracing out the foam to sit flush in between two pieces. I will let the pics show the rest...


































My thoughts... I'm excited. They are 100% air tight with the multiple layers of second skin, and the foam is super stiff, and as light as can be. 

Break is over... time to get going on the other door, and try and get those 3s in!


----------



## Kevin K

Cool. Are you gonna dampen inside the door cavity any?


----------



## DLO13

Kevin K said:


> Cool. Are you gonna dampen inside the door cavity any?


Not sure if you mean the outer skin or adding something like black hole tiles... but ill do my best to explain exactly what i have going.

The outer door skin has about 85% coverage, and some double layers in areas that felt were too thin - i know the double doesnt do much, but it i hope the extra mass helps, even if its just a little bit. 

The outside of the inner door skin got about 70% coverage. (If you aren't sure what i mean by this, i am basically sandwiching the inner door skin between a layer on each side. 

The areas that have opening all get an extra layer that goes on both sides. Again, im sandwiching sandwich the these areas. I dont have science for you, but i can tell you that where there are cuts, in the panel, they are going to be weaker than the rest of the area. I like it. Its worked well for me in the past. 

The inside of the doorskin is pretty easy for you to see. I am basically doing 90% coverage with some overlap. I actually believe in the 25% dimishing returns idea, but i swear, these doors are waaaaaaay more thin than anything i've had before. (2 civics and a subaru). 

Hope this paints a picture - I know the black second skin + the black door doesn't make it easy. I have the DSLR with me, ill take some pics of the finished product if the lighting is right.


----------



## Kevin K

That setup sounds like it'll work good.


----------



## DLO13

My mlv hates me. And so do my doors. That is all.


----------



## BoomHz

What...............WHERE IS MY JL..............your JL.................JL go bye bye?!?


----------



## DLO13

Hahaha. Yeah. JL go bye. I wasn't able to get my discount on the JL stuff. So here we are with an idmax12 and 1200w in a 1.9ft3 enclosure. How u feeling about that. 

Iphone post. Sorry


----------



## DLO13

Update:
Made a ton of progress these past two days.

Wednesday's Work continued from the last post....
Passenger Door
















I used the non stick backing to protect the factory wire. Probably not the best way to do it, but it worked well for me. 








All sealed up!








I used some of the camper shell foam i got to add some rattle protection for all the factory wires. Basically, where anything touches, we have some foam.









Thursday
As I previously mentioned, when I work on the car, I have to do it at my parents. One nice thing about working at my parents is that I get to spend time w/ this old guy. He was tied up because the mail man hadn't come yet :laugh: He's a boxer and hes about 10. Five years ago, he ran out into a busy street and got hit by a car. It was horrible, it was dusk and a little foggy. My brother left the back gate open and he got out - I chased him for about 1/2 mile and saw cars start to slow down - When I got to the street, a car pulled off the the side and the woman told me she hit him and he took off. The poor guy ran home alone and scared. I kept running around looking for him and I got a call from my girlfriend saying he was home. When I got home finally, I knew he had been hit, so I gave him a quick look and he was breathing hard, but nothing crazy, he had a little wag in his tail and was just happy to be with my girlfriend. We were headed to dinner, so i gave him some water and put him in his crate. I went to the bathroom to clean up and when I came back he was coughing up blood. We rushed him to the emergency room and found out he had 1 ruptured lung and a collapsed lung, along with 3 broken ribs. 
The vet wanted to put him down, so we took him somewhere else for a second opinion. Again, the vet said we needed to put him down. We took him home for the night and my dad stayed up with him (my dad is also very ill and spends a lot of time with the dog). Poor guy cried all night. We took him back the next morning and while we waited for the vet to come in to take us thru putting him down, we played with him a little. The vet came in and took 1 look at him, he was happy, wagging his little tale and said "this dog is gonna make it, I cant put him down" I kid you not, he licked the vet in the face, had surgery and has been fine ever since. He still has his issues, and hes getting pretty old, but he's definitely good company.
He has the cone on because he has an eye ulcer that we had to put some medication in 








His name is Champ btw - Champ the boxer!

Back on track!
So couple things I learned about the Prius... Harness for wires thru the doors is really weird, but super nice to run speaker wire. Basically just take out the grommet attached to the body, remove 2 bolts on the door and it comes free. After that, you can basically just run the wire.
Finished product
















Same thing was done on the passenger side, forgot to snap a pic I guess..
Here is shot of part of the bundle...








As you can see, I ditched the techflex. It made the nice, flexible wire really stiff and it was a BIG waste of my very limited time. I will definitely be adding some to the rear where it will connect to the amps, but NEVER again. Waste of money and a big waste of time. 

Another thing I learned about the Prius, and prob some other newer cars... The A pillar has airbag clips that prevent the pillar from flying across the car when the clips pop for the bag. These clips can be very easily removed by TURNING them. I sent Joey (SiS), a text to find out how to properly remove these, but got impatient and just CUT it :laugh: I am going to get a replacement, for the driver side, but I was able to do the other side very easily.
Here is a shot of the clip









I will let a couple pics speak for themselves...

















Here is what it looks like now.... The tweeter isn't attached to anything yet. I want to play with positioning a bit and do some testing before I either flush mount or attach them with double sided tape. 








Dashmat in place...









Again, with my limited tools, I needed to get my speaker baffles made.
I had left over MDF from my box, so I drove over to Beach Auto Sound and Tom had his team make me some perfect ones! Tom is a good guy and his team seems to do very solid work. He does things right and doesn't cut corners. 

















Early day for me at work. I am off at 2:00 and I am going to jump right back in. The goal is to have sound tonight.


----------



## BoomHz

Eh.......well I am a ID fan, but I loved that thing ported so +2 points for good upgrade option from the JL.........-.5 for not porting..............+5 for cleanliness of install so far...........+.5 for the awesome boxer.........so your about even:laugh:


----------



## DLO13

Quick Update

Driver side is done, wire has been run, everything is put back into place and is ready to go. I worked with Richard (Papasin) last night to find the best way to place my tweeters and we went with angle mounted on widest corner of the 3" grill. They will be 100% on Axis, even the passenger side, thanks to the awesome kit these APs come with. 









Baffles got a heavy coating of undercoating before I mounted the driver's side.
_Tip: Go with very thin coats, like any other paint really. Lots of thin > a couple thick ones. I did it at 11PM in a rush before I had to head home to be at work at 5:00am, and they didn't come out as well as I would have liked. They were still a little tacky to the touch the next day._









Another quick shot of the AP mid.










The holes for the factory speakers were re-purposed. I used a larger drill bit increase the diameter of the holes and was able to use a 1.5" bolt and nut to secure the baffle to the door. In addition to the CLD on the inside and outside of the outer door skin, I used camper foam (Frost King V447H Camper Mounting Tape 1-1/4-Inch by 3/16-Inch by 30-Feet, Grey - Weather Stripping - Amazon.com)
The Camper tape is awesome. It is very dense and you can tell it makes an awesome seal. It sticks to everything very well. I covered the entire back side of the baffle and after mounting the baffle to the door, added a layer to seal the door where it hits the baffle. In addition to the CLD, camper foam and other sound deadening used, I also purchased and used the Speaker Tweaker kit from Second skin. If you look closely, you can see it mounted behind the baffle in the pics. I secured this to the door using velcro, so that it can be removed if i want to add more CLD later. 



















For the drivers I used 3/4" Truss Head Screws. I wanted to use more, but I figured I used enough.... :laugh: #8 x 3/4" Phillips Truss Head Screws 100 Pcs.










The enclosure also received a generous coating of under coating. I think I am going to carpet it in black though... I don't like seeing the drips from where I wiped off the glue.. I actually think i'm going to carpet all of the exposed areas in the cargo area in black, to give it a stealth and finished look. But this wont happen right away, as I need to order some more CLD, Foam, and MLV for this area. (This will be done in the future)










Here are a few more picks of the wire run and the driver side...apologies for the picture quality, it was pretty late and I had to use the flash.



























and finally. I think this looks like it wants an Ipad air or a car pc....More likely a car PC - I think an IT guy SHOULD have a car PC.. Don't you?










edit: I have also used Speaker Gasket Tape around the Mid and the Mid-bass
http://www.parts-express.com/speaker-gasketing-tape-1-8-x-3-8-x-50-ft-roll--260-540


----------



## MrsPapasin

Nice work, DLO13! Can't wait to hear it!


----------



## DLO13

MrsPapasin said:


> Nice work, DLO13! Can't wait to hear it!


Thanks, Linda! I can't wait either!
Should be done this week.


----------



## Complacent_One

I pulled it...don't want to clutter this fine build log!!


----------



## MrsPapasin

Complacent_One said:


> I pulled it...don't want to clutter this fine build log!!



Lol! MrPapasin told me what you wrote. . I wouldn't blast you. I'm learning a lot from you guys so I really appreciate the knowledge sharing. Sorry DLO13 to clutter! Keep up the good work!


----------



## DLO13

MrsPapasin said:


> Lol! MrPapasin told me what you wrote. . I wouldn't blast you. I'm learning a lot from you guys so I really appreciate the knowledge sharing. Sorry DLO13 to clutter! Keep up the good work!


:laugh: JERKS RUINING MY THREAD WITH NONSENSE!


----------



## DLO13

SIGHHHHHHHH

More progress, just going to post some pics...

For reference, Pink and Purple and Blue and light green are the Front R/L speaker outputs on the Prius.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Wrapped the portion of my High to Low level inputs for the 6to8 in techflex.









A few pics of the wiring run on the passenger side.

































Couple shots of the AP Mid-Bass with the speaker gasket tape.

























Passenger Baffle installed with Speaker Tweaker kit

























set up an empty pop-out port (sorry, don't the technical name for it:laugh
I hollowed out the inside with my drill and then cleaned it up with a razor blade. Used the heat gun a bit to soften it before using the razor. This is for the usb to PC for tuning with the 6to8. I am going to add another spot for the 6to8 control wire to run.









Testfit
















I can push the extra cable back in and pull it out with ease. Not sure im happy about having the cable like this...










more to come...this was a quick post. let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## DLO13

Last night i was able to get the rest of the gear wired and connected.
I am super unhappy with the flexibility of the streetwires cable. Its like trying to bend metal to get it to do what i need. I think I may order some more Knu and replace it. I tested my high to low on the mosconi and auto sense worked like a charm, it fired right now. 

My box weighs over 75 pounds... I dont like the idea of mounting the amps on it. It is nowhere near as clean as i want. I will be figuring out something else I can with them. I may mount them like that for now, just to get everything playing so I can redo them. 

I was actually ready to power everything up and have it playing last night, but i left the laptop at my place and didnt have the mosconi ready to apply my crossovers. I should have it all playing in the next couple of days, but I am going to end up re-doing the back of the car pretty soon.

I think I want to glass the box and display the amps. Glassing the box should give me some experience so i can make some pillars for the tweets. we shall see. :/


----------



## DLO13

thinking the amps may go under the front seats....


----------



## damonryoung

DLO13 said:


> thinking the amps may go under the front seats....


I hope that's temporary...


----------



## DLO13

When I have a little more time and a few more tools, I will glass my box and set everything up for show. I still don't know if I'm gonna like the way it sounds.


----------



## papasin

DLO13 said:


> thinking the amps may go under the front seats....


I have a couple amps under the front seats of one of our vehicles.



















As you heard, where the amps are located didn't affect the sound.


----------



## DLO13

I meant my setup, not where I put the amps


----------



## papasin

I knew what you meant. My $0.02 is that I think you'll like it even less if you don't get an install done and get things playing first vs. changing things up before you give it a chance. I know I'm guilty of changing gear (and imagine many others here are). But in each instance when I changed something, I've tried to think through *why* it is I'm changing something and for what goal. Just a little food for thought.


----------



## DLO13

Well. Again, after a lot of thought, I have decided to put the amps under the front seats. I can't fit things nicely in the rear area (even though I have a ton of AWKWARD space), so I decided to keep them out of site all together. 

Placed an order to try this stuff...









ROYAL EXCELENE WELDING CABLE

I will be doing a quick review once I receive it and compare it with the Knu stuff. (which i really like). The streetwires crap that i got with my distro block is garbage.


----------



## colled96

Soldier on buddy!!!! I'm watching this closely....


----------



## REGULARCAB

DLO13 said:


> Well. Again, after a lot of thought, I have decided to put the amps under the front seats. I can't fit things nicely in the rear area (even though I have a ton of AWKWARD space), so I decided to keep them out of site all together.
> 
> Placed an order to try this stuff...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROYAL EXCELENE WELDING CABLE
> 
> I will be doing a quick review once I receive it and compare it with the Knu stuff. (which i really like). The streetwires crap that i got with my distro block is garbage.


I liked the royal excelene I bought. But was shocked at how much smaller it was than the KNU for the same (supposed) gauge. I merely figured that the excelene was closer to true size. The jacket is easy enough to work with and seemed very durable but will pick up any dirt/butyl/asphalt etc it touches. I used it happily.

I guess I should leave it for your own review


----------



## DLO13

REGULARCAB said:


> I liked the royal excelene I bought. But was shocked at how much smaller it was than the KNU for the same (supposed) gauge. I merely figured that the excelene was closer to true size. The jacket is easy enough to work with and seemed very durable but will pick up any dirt/butyl/asphalt etc it touches. I used it happily.
> 
> I guess I should leave it for your own review


Nah, I appreciate the info - Woulda been better to have gotten it before I made the purchase. Either way the PDX should be fine with a smaller 6 gauge. One would think that something like welding cable would be industry standard though.... bit of a bummer. 

Tomorrow I will be pulling the seats out and re-routing everything(other than power). I have 2 presets ready for the 6to8. One w/ the mid-bass at 63, and the other at 80. We will see how my doors handle it. 

Hopefully I have what i need and can get this thing going. The girlfriend is pretty tired of not having my car to do the grocery shopping and run errands together. The Prius gets slightly better MPG than the Tacoma. 

I also had some of these left over from my last build.








I just needed 1 more set for this build, so i ordered up 1 more (the monoprice wont have enough length for under the seats). 

I apologize for not having the tools and talent that so many of you, that i admire, have. I know this isn't the most flashy, and I apologize if some of you were counting on it - I disappointed myself. Hopefully the Sound quality doesn't disappoint - or i just dropped a crap ton of money on something i shouldn't have. As long as it all sounds good i absolutely want to redo things. I got promoted and my schedule will be changing. No more crappy IT hours (1pm-10pm Friday-Tuesday) - back to having weekends off and getting off work before the girlfriend is in bed. This should allow me to work together with friends that have the tools, and a garage, to get this done better - Something that i am proud to show to others. :sad:


----------



## [email protected]

are you done yet!!!???


----------



## DLO13

[email protected] said:


> are you done yet!!!???


----------



## tat2bass

Do you get decent voltage? Have you done any electrical upgrades? I'm asking because I have a Prius also and was looking at the Prius forums. On there, it was mostly talk about problems they have, how to do certain maintenance, ways to increase mileage, etc. Pretty much no one who actually knew anything about car audio. Just people who think Sony and kicker are the best. 

But they were talking about running stereo upgrades and saying how the 12V system is charged through an inverter and not a traditional alternator and that it is basically impossible to upgrade the electrical to run a high power system. 

They were saying it's basically limited to around 1000w or so. I haven't tried putting in subs or anything yet in mine. Just upgraded the headunit and the front components. Looks like you're around 2k or so, so I'm just wondering if you've run into any problems with it


----------



## DLO13

3k actually. We will see. I know people have ran a lot less efficient amps than the pdx, and haven't had any issues. 
I'll let u know next week


----------



## topsub

Those amps! It is amazing what dynamt does, I can run my system at full blast and you can barely heard anything outside.


----------



## DLO13

topsub said:


> Those amps! It is amazing what dynamt does, I can run my system at full blast and you can barely heard anything outside.


Awesome to hear how stoked you are!


----------



## mrstop

tat2bass said:


> Do you get decent voltage? Have you done any electrical upgrades? I'm asking because I have a Prius also and was looking at the Prius forums. On there, it was mostly talk about problems they have, how to do certain maintenance, ways to increase mileage, etc. Pretty much no one who actually knew anything about car audio. Just people who think Sony and kicker are the best.
> 
> But they were talking about running stereo upgrades and saying how the 12V system is charged through an inverter and not a traditional alternator and that it is basically impossible to upgrade the electrical to run a high power system.
> 
> They were saying it's basically limited to around 1000w or so. I haven't tried putting in subs or anything yet in mine. Just upgraded the headunit and the front components. Looks like you're around 2k or so, so I'm just wondering if you've run into any problems with it


I don't want to derail this thread too much, but I suggest you have another look at the audio sub forum. Most of the posts I have seen about "1000W" limitations came from outside reco's (dealer, big box shops, etc). Most of the members help to dispel these myths. It's true that you can't upgrade the alternator but there are plenty who have successfully added a nice system here and on the other forum.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...s-mosconi-illusion-audio-audible-physics.html

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...3-2011-toyota-prius-jt-audio-accessories.html

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...eat-review-two-new-products-arc-am-morel.html

Custom Stereo Install - JL Audio and DLS - Sub in Cubby Hole | PriusChat

Factory speakers upgrade project (Hertz HSK163 & Audison Voce AV X6.5) | PriusChat

Complete stereo overhaul with Navi and custom subwoofer enclosure | PriusChat

Total Sound Makeover - Sound Deadening, Speakers, Processor, Amp, and Subwoofer | PriusChat

Complete Stereo Overhaul | PriusChat


----------



## mrstop

DLO13 said:


> Well. Again, after a lot of thought, I have decided to put the amps under the front seats. I can't fit things nicely in the rear area (even though I have a ton of AWKWARD space), so I decided to keep them out of site all together.


I have tossed this around also as I don't want to loose too much storage. Right now, my plan is to put my sub in the left side cubby.


----------



## DLO13

mrstop said:


> I have tossed this around also as I don't want to loose too much storage. Right now, my plan is to put my sub in the left side cubby.


If I went that route I would have prob went with two SI subs on each side. I have missed the low extension on my previous builds, so I went with the iDMax. It would look silly and take up most of my hatch area with a box the correct size.


----------



## sarals

I've been reading this install log with great interest! I really admire your thought and problem solving process. 

I have a 2012 Prius with the stock JBL system in it. I have on hand a whole bunch of gear I've purchased over time for an install (HAT speakers, AI ID4 sub, Pioneer HU, Soundstream Ref. amp, etc), and I'm finally getting close to either doing it myself or having it done. I've considered the spare well as the place to put my sub, but then came the day that I actually needed the spare tire! So, now I'm considering the right side cargo area cubby. I also carry heavy stuff around in the back of my car, and I don't want to compromise the cargo floor too badly with speaker vents and such.

I'll shut up now and wait for your next post! You do wonderful work.


----------



## [email protected]

Where in California are you??





sarals said:


> I've been reading this install log with great interest! I really admire your thought and problem solving process.
> 
> I have a 2012 Prius with the stock JBL system in it. I have on hand a whole bunch of gear I've purchased over time for an install (HAT speakers, AI ID4 sub, Pioneer HU, Soundstream Ref. amp, etc), and I'm finally getting close to either doing it myself or having it done. I've considered the spare well as the place to put my sub, but then came the day that I actually needed the spare tire! So, now I'm considering the right side cargo area cubby. I also carry heavy stuff around in the back of my car, and I don't want to compromise the cargo floor too badly with speaker vents and such.
> 
> I'll shut up now and wait for your next post! You do wonderful work.


----------



## bertholomey

Love the shots of the drivers - great choice - I just bought a set of those tweeters and mid bass drivers for my brother-in-law - I'm hoping to hear them soon. Good luck with the rest of the install!


----------



## DLO13

bertholomey said:


> Love the shots of the drivers - great choice - I just bought a set of those tweeters and mid bass drivers for my brother-in-law - I'm hoping to hear them soon. Good luck with the rest of the install!


I heard 

Now... we need to talk about some headphones, sir.


----------



## bertholomey

I certainly can do that - doing a lot of learning myself - just toss me a PM


----------



## DLO13

sarals said:


> I've been reading this install log with great interest! I really admire your thought and problem solving process.
> 
> I have a 2012 Prius with the stock JBL system in it. I have on hand a whole bunch of gear I've purchased over time for an install (HAT speakers, AI ID4 sub, Pioneer HU, Soundstream Ref. amp, etc), and I'm finally getting close to either doing it myself or having it done. I've considered the spare well as the place to put my sub, but then came the day that I actually needed the spare tire! So, now I'm considering the right side cargo area cubby. I also carry heavy stuff around in the back of my car, and I don't want to compromise the cargo floor too badly with speaker vents and such.
> 
> I'll shut up now and wait for your next post! You do wonderful work.


I definitely appreciate the compliments. Makes me feel like i'm not doing a complete hack job. :laugh:

I Wouldn't be too concerned about putting heavy things on the cargo area. I think a 3/4" sheet of MDF with vents spaced out every couple inches would give you the air you need to vent, and the strength you need to lug heavy things around. Keep in mind, you dont need to vent the entire floor...


----------



## DLO13

Well, Wednesday was spent at the Orange County Fair with family and friends... All 11 hours of it 

The welding cable arrived from www.wireandsupply.com. Annoying... So I live in a secure building and they sent me two packages, which I don't understand. One package contained all the cables. The next box, which was prob 9"x9"x9" contained the two ring terminals, in a ziploc. :laugh: Anyways, The driver decided to not deliver the cables, but deliver the other box, so i had to have them send it to a fed ex to pick up, and grab it. Not a big deal, but annoying - NOT wireandsupply's fault. 

www.wireandsupply.com Review.








Quick review here... The cable is VERY flexible. I would say that it is as flexible as the Knu stuff. Fewer strands compared to Knu, but you can tell that this stuff is 100% copper. The Knu wire is soft and silver in color. This is not as soft, but Copper in color. Again, the flexibility of this stuff is great - I had no issue routing it and making 90% turns. I definitely believe this is also true to gauge.
Would I buy it again? - In a second
Note: I actually had to bring the wire to a shop to have them crimp the 0 for me. Without me making any comments, they said, "we don't have many people bring in nice wire like this". Sure, that doesn't say much, but you can truly tell the stuff is good quality by the look at feel. 
Thank you for the recommendation, Skizer.

It was wayyyy too bright out yesterday to get any decent pics. I took several, but they are all blown out - My bad :embarassed:

All wire has been re-routed to the front driver and passenger seats. The Driver seat will have one V9 for the Driver side, and one M12 for the Sub. The passenger seat will have the other V9 and the 6to8. 
I ran a single power wire run of primary cable to power the 6to8. The 6to8's ground is looped into the ground for the V9 (a small 6" run). The remote out on the 6to8 will be used to turn on the 3 amps. I have 1 run coming out of the 6to8 to the V9's remote turn on, and 2 more out of that, running to the driver side. All wiring was routed under the factory carpet and exits where the the rear feet vents are.

The next time i work on the car, i will need to set my gains on both the 6to8 and the amps. Plug everything into the distro block and mount it, and then she should be playing. I'll get some pics up the next time I work on the car.


----------



## DLO13

updates coming soon.


----------



## DLO13

I've been very busy... just not with car audio...
This was happening, and I couldn't miss it for anything...


----------



## BigRed

U ever gonna hit a competition this season ?


----------



## [email protected]

BigRed said:


> U ever gonna hit a competition this season ?


I think if we taunt him into finishing his car he might...


----------



## damonryoung

DLO13 said:


> I've been very busy... just not with car audio...
> This was happening, and I couldn't miss it for anything...



Is this your shot?


Beware of autocorrect...


----------



## DLO13

Not my shot. I was in the water 
Joey. How's that car pc?
Jim, I went to beach auto sound... I will compete next year for sure. I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## Golden Ear

Subd. I'm liking your build so far DLO. Great choice in gear. I look forward to meeting you someday and hearing the car. Hopefully that IDmax on 1350 watts will put out enough bass:laugh:

Boxers are my favorite dogs. I'm glad Champ pulled thru and is still keeing your dad company.


----------



## DLO13

Golden Ear said:


> Subd. I'm liking your build so far DLO. Great choice in gear. I look forward to meeting you someday and hearing the car. Hopefully that IDmax on 1350 watts will put out enough bass:laugh:
> 
> Boxers are my favorite dogs. I'm glad Champ pulled thru and is still keeing your dad company.


Thank you, sir!
I am sure we will see each other at some point


----------



## brad1981

Sub'd. Very entertaining thread with lots of good feedback from everybody too. I didn't see that plastic board at Home Depot. So they are basically held in place by the dynamat or second skin? I went the MDF route and let me tell you if you never did that before, its time consuming  or maybe I'm just slooooowwww :laugh: I used 1/2" for reinforcement panels and 1/4" for mounting to door skins. i will glue them together and hopefully acuieve same stiffnes as one 3/4" piece.  looking forward to your amp rack config and locations. I don't know 100% yet what I will do with my amps either.


----------



## DLO13

brad1981 said:


> Sub'd. I didn't see that plastic board at Home Depot. So they are basically held in place by the dynamat or second skin? I went the MDF route and let me tell you if you never did that before, its time consuming  or maybe I'm just slooooowwww :laugh: I used 1/2" for reinforcement panels and 1/4" for mounting to door skins. i will glue them together and hopefully acuieve same stiffnes as one 3/4" piece.  looking forward to your amp rack config and locations. I don't know 100% yet what I will do with my amps either.


The Doors aren't sealed with plastic, but a construction quality foam. It is very stiff and not as brittle as typical Styrofoam. The pieces actually were cut slightly larger than the cut out and had to be pushed in and fit very tightly. The secondskin provided an additional layer of seal and extra mass. I am very happy with the doors and would recommend this method. 

As far as amp location, for now its going to be vanilla because I need my car back and really need to get my sound going so i can begin to learn the tuning process. It wont be vanilla forever....


----------



## DLO13

:...(


----------



## mrstop

DLO13 said:


> :...(


Why so sad?


----------



## Coppertone

Oh no, please don't tell us something happened to your car.


----------



## bigdexxx

I'm waiting patiently to see the build finished and tuned..........


----------



## DLO13

tears for time....
No time. 
No fun to have this much gear floating around in my car all the time.


----------



## ZombieHunter85

Excellent build log can't wait to see it finished! I love the way you deadend your doors that foam is an excellent idea, does it effect the travel on your windows any?


----------



## mrstop

DLO13 said:


> tears for time....
> No time.
> No fun to have this much gear floating around in my car all the time.


x100 I cry with you as my gear is still sitting in my basement.


----------



## Babs

Yep.. I'm in. This looks like a beautiful install!


----------



## DLO13

ZombieHunter85 said:


> Excellent build log can't wait to see it finished! I love the way you deadend your doors that foam is an excellent idea, does it effect the travel on your windows any?


Thank you!
To answer your question, not at all. Without adding the MLV, my passengers have already noticed a significant difference in road noise.


----------



## DLO13

I may be getting some help this Sunday...
Could have sound....


----------



## DLO13

Scheduled to meet up with a very kind and talented forum member tomorrow. 
Very excited!


----------



## DLO13

*I HAVE SOUND!!!!!!!*
...on one side. Lol

So I worked with Damon today and he was a ton of help. 
I will go into more details tomorrow, after I add an amp that was left behind. 

But I can tell she has potential. 
Stay tuned.


----------



## DLO13

So here is where we are at.

We have full audio. Each speaker is playing. 

I have really needed the help of someone with a good work space and some experience and knowledge to help me finish up the build. 
I had previously talked to Damon (DRTHJTA) about assisting me with some of the finishing touches on my build and he came thru.

First off, it had been so long since i actually worked on the car, i neglected to remember exactly how far along i was and what else needed to be done. 

Damon built a small rack for under the passenger seat, which houses one of the PDX amps, along with the 6to8. He painted it flat black to give it a little bit of a finished look, and we added some velcro to keep it from sliding. 
It isn't pretty and i didnt get the best pic of it, but it does the job.

The remaining two amps were installed under the driver seat and stacked using the stacking kit included with the M12. They fit like a glove. They were placed on a small piece of MDF, cut to size (also painted black) and velcroed down as well.

Couple pics that I snapped before completion... just trying to give people a visual....










Stacked amps...









The rest of the work consisted of figuring out where parts of my car were and some of the connectors that i needed to finish were located  lol.... this build started so organized and time killed it..... 

As it sits, everything is playing, but the build is far from complete. 
For the time being i have my enclosure sitting in the hatch of the car. 
My short term goal is to get everything tuned and dialed in and begin competing, when I have the time. 

How does she sound:
This is a fun one....
at 4:00PM tonight, it was very exciting, No noise, crystal clear, and plenty of impact. 
I connected the 6to8 to my laptop and IDK, what i did, but i cleared all of my settings and have a ton of hiss. 

I am currently working with Damon to figure out what could be different now....


----------



## damonryoung

As I've said before, I'm glad to help get this playing. Now I hope to help get it more dialed in!


Beware of autocorrect...


----------



## papasin

Looking forward to hearing this thing. Some of my favorite equipment, in a very good sq platform. Should sound great.


----------



## mrstop

DLO13 said:


> I connected the 6to8 to my laptop and IDK, what i did, but i cleared all of my settings and have a ton of hiss.


Were you using a laptop previously? Is the laptop plugged in or running on battery? Maybe try a different source?


----------



## DLO13

mrstop said:


> Were you using a laptop previously? Is the laptop plugged in or running on battery? Maybe try a different source?


Same Laptop. Yes running on battery. 

I believe I figured out how the settings got wiped.
I was reading thru an old post on here about a "bug" someone was experiencing... it actually just sounds like user error. 

I believe when the software is loaded, even though Preset 1 is selected, unless you load the file, the settings are not displayed...The settings sit at a default levels, basically empty. 

It will get handled in the next couple of days and i should have some audio bliss.

Something else to note...
Gas Mileage has not been affected - i got 62MPG on my way back from working on the car.


----------



## DLO13

Data was wiped because i didn't copy data to console. 
Glad that i figured that out and it wont be happening again....

Now the hiss....


----------



## Ne1awd

Sub'd 
Nice build, I got a honda insight and was wondering the same thing about fuel mileage.


----------



## DLO13

Alrighty....
My tuning skills are very limited. My experience using a DSP equally so. That being said, I tuned for about two hours last night and I am very pleased with the results. 

Please note: these are not suggestions or instructions... I am simply taking you thru my experiences, thoughts and process. I am always open to suggestions and advice. 

I am using a RTA on my iPhone 6+ without an external mic. 
The RTA app I am using is "a-t ISS". Audio-technica installed sound support. 
Search the App Store for audio technica RTA.

I began with setting my crossovers. 
Tweet: 4500+ @24db
Mid: 250-4500 @24db
Mid-bass: 80-250 @24db

Once these were in place, I placed my phone in the center of my dash and played pink noise and level matched each channel (excluding my sub). Once my levels were within a few 10ths of a db, I began with the TA function of the 6to8. 
I found that the mids were the easiest to obtain a focused sound stage. Followed by the tweeters. I am not very certain on how to obtain the best focus on my mid-bass or sub, do I could really use some advice here. 

I then began just listening to songs I am familiar with. The APs seem to be bright out of the box. The mids are crystal clear and sound very natural, and the mid-bass bring some serious punch!!! The idmax plays the 20hz test tone without breaking a sweat. 

I softened the high end up with some EQ and toned it down to my liking.
I then used the RTA to see where I was at across the spectrum and found that I had a couple of humps that needed adjustment.... Mostly around 100-120hz range. 

Right now I am very happy with where I am at. I have a long way to go and a lot to learn, but it is already sounding phenomenal.


----------



## papasin

Can't wait to hear this thing.


----------



## vwdave

Glad to see you finally got sound. During the process of your build I got rid of my car and am more similar to you now, with a camry hybrid. I can relate to the thin door metal and need to sound proofing. I'll be starting my build soon, and reading your install again has reassured me that I won't kill the hybrid with a powerful system.

Once I'm done I want to come back to meets and hear your system.


----------



## DLO13

papasin said:


> Can't wait to hear this thing.


I'm excited for you to hear it too!



vwdave said:


> Glad to see you finally got sound. During the process of your build I got rid of my car and am more similar to you now, with a camry hybrid. I can relate to the thin door metal and need to sound proofing. I'll be starting my build soon, and reading your install again has reassured me that I won't kill the hybrid with a powerful system.
> 
> Once I'm done I want to come back to meets and hear your system.


Very cool on the new car. 
The doors are for sure thin and I need to go back and add the mlv. Even without the mlv, my doors are doing really well in regards to vibrations and resonance. I am currently getting very little resonance/vibration and I only get it at very high volumes. I haven't even added CLD to my door skins. These h6MBs hit like a truck. I've heard a couple of cars with 8s and originally planned to go with an 8 for my install, but with the h6MB, I don't feel like I'm missing anything. 

Right now I need figure out why one of my teeters isn't playing and further address a noise issue that's has been identified as my 6to8. The 6to8 seems to be slowly cleaning up the noise, I was told this is part of a calibration process....but it is 100% from the 6to8. Which makes me feel good about my factory radio. I was nervous that the signal quality could be a bottle neck in my sound quality goals, but it appears otherwise. I am still interested in a non factory unit, but it will have to wait do to cost. Should I decide to upgrade, I will need to have full factory integration, option for a backup cam, and something that can handle high quality USB data transfer.... And I would love for it to have optical out... But that means more money needed on the 6to8. 

I am also thinking about getting some pillars done. I would like to keep the car as stock-looking as possible and I just don't have that ability with my tweeters. Each pillar in my car is roughly 400 dollars, so I am a bit hesitant to try to do some on my own. 

Long term goals will be to glass my sub enclosure and regain full use of my trunk.. Or figure out a way to use wood and still retain optimal volume for the idmax12. Which btw...it digs soooooo low . If I can get that done, I think I will relocate the amps to the same area and display them nicely.


----------



## DLO13

I know i just got everything put together.... but i'm STRONGLY considering going with a set of Illusion C5 CX Point source in Pods/Pillars in the small window area....
we will see.


----------



## Babs

DLO13 said:


> I know i just got everything put together.... but i'm STRONGLY considering going with a set of Illusion C5 CX Point source in Pods/Pillars in the small window area....
> we will see.


If you can get C5CX's in there wow, just wow!
I know of Richard's awesome Si Sedan he's done extremely well with the C4CX's there.
I wish they'd do an L4CX for a budget point-source / coax.


----------



## papasin

Up front sub is next. Just watch.


----------



## DLO13

papasin said:


> Up front sub is next. Just watch.


with the amps under the seats.... ill have my entire trunk area back. 

o my.


----------



## Babs

DLO13 said:


> with the amps under the seats.... ill have my entire trunk area back.
> 
> o my.


Gotta watch Papasin, he'll plant some serious seeds in your head.


----------



## rton20s

Babs said:


> Gotta watch Papasin, he'll plant some serious seeds in your head.


Agreed. You have to wonder where the C5 CX idea might have came from.


----------



## Babs

rton20s said:


> Agreed. You have to wonder where the C5 CX idea might have came from.


3 guesses and the first 2 don't count.


----------



## papasin

Babs said:


> Gotta watch Papasin, he'll plant some serious seeds in your head.





rton20s said:


> Agreed. You have to wonder where the C5 CX idea might have came from.





Babs said:


> 3 guesses and the first 2 don't count.


Nah, wasn't EXACTLY my idea. 

All I said was if you're going to go pillars, well...


----------



## Golden Ear

Babs said:


> Gotta watch Papasin, he'll plant some serious seeds in your head.


Yes he will!


----------



## papasin

Golden Ear said:


> Yes he will!


Lol. Yeah, but how does your truck sound?


----------



## rton20s

papasin said:


> Nah, wasn't EXACTLY my idea.
> 
> All I said was if you're going to go pillars, well...


We all love to spend other people's money.


----------



## papasin

rton20s said:


> We all love to spend other people's money.


Except when it comes to building pillars, would you rather put a pair of 3s up there, or 5s if you can fit them? Just sayin.


----------



## Golden Ear

papasin said:


> Lol. Yeah, but how does your truck sound?


Good point :laugh:

I'd go 5s over 3s on the dash any day of the week and twice on Saturday.


----------



## DLO13

Richard is always up to talk about gear and potential for how things will sound and what I should and shouldn't do. 
I've been trying to figure out what to do with my tweets and and having JT do some pillars would be the dream. 
But at the same time... If he's going to build the pillars, I wanted to be sure I really had something that i would be happy with for a long long time. 
Richard and I discussed putting a 3 and the tweet in there... A 4.... And I figured I had room for a 5. I am going to test fit the 5 and see how it works. 

In order for me to pull this off, money will be the issue. I will need to sell my AP mid and tweet and my Polk gear so that I don't have to spend too much out of pocket. 

And yes. I am pretty sure he wants me to go broke... But this one might be a little more on me. He has told me countless times to stick with the AP 3 way... But I gots the itch!!!!


----------



## papasin

DLO13 said:


> But this one might be a little more on me. He has told me countless times to stick with the AP 3 way... But I gots the itch!!!!



This is the honest truth. I kept telling him to stick with what he has and get a solid tune on it and I bet it will be really good. Really trying to be a good influence. Then again, all you naysayers will say I was just using reverse psychology on him.


----------



## DLO13

papasin said:


> This is the honest truth. I kept telling him to stick with what he has and get a solid tune on it and I bet it will be really good. Really trying to be a good influence. Then again, all you naysayers will say I was just using reverse psychology on him.


And for further truth... I originally contacted the car audio drug dealer, who goes by Papasin, to inquire about a set of RAMs to run in 2 way with the JL 8s.... Didn't know he had them... He convinced me to go three way... And here I am, potentially going back to the JLs and a set of the illusions. 

I'm addicted and Richard keeps selling me crack.


----------



## papasin

Not quite...since I say up front sub and you're pondering 8s in the doors. You'll be back for more.


----------



## Babs

Either the 4" Illusions or a set of the upcoming AudioFrog 4" coax's would be the two options that'd make me consider tearing out the pods and re-doing. I suspect if somewhat off-axis, either would do well. The AF's though are a cut and dry 2-way passive coax with filters built in, so no active there very easy. Though I imagine as is they'd be just fine on just a L/R channel pair.


----------



## Golden Ear

Up front sub > 8s in doors. All day long


----------



## DLO13

Golden Ear said:


> Up front sub > 8s in doors. All day long


i DO have a budget. and i DO have a girlfriend who drives with me.... she would hate it and prob put her foot thru it to spite me


----------



## Golden Ear

DLO13 said:


> i DO have a budget. and i DO have a girlfriend who drives with me.... she would hate it and prob put her foot thru it to spite me


Budgets are meant to be blown...but not subwoofer cones, so use a grill like I do


----------



## papasin

^ bad influence.


----------



## rton20s

papasin said:


> ^ bad influence.


I would say it comes with having a certain logo below your name, but I think it is actually pretty universal to this site.


----------



## DLO13

:lol:

o boy... im going to go outside in a minute and use my POLK SR5250 to test fit the 5... they are nearly identical in depth and the SR is slightly larger in diameter with the mounting bracket attached.


----------



## rton20s

Take a picture so we can all see how it will look.


----------



## DLO13

Morel ADMW 10 in my doors?
Going to test fit the 5s in a couple mins.


----------



## DLO13

I think the 5s will work.
Aiming, i'm not sure about what would be best, i'm sure Richard would know better, but I think I will even have the option to get them partially on-axis...
One thing I don't want is to turn my car into something impractical - I am not a fan of losing my field of vision or making the car look awkward because of my install - It was one of my main goals to make it stealth...


Conservative measurements...
Pillar width: 10"
Pillar Height: 6" (at max)
Pillar Depth: 4"

Pics...


























































Going back and looking at pics of my install, i think the 10" morel may just be too wide to get it within the door card, without major modification. 

I did bring up the change of gear to the fiance and she laughed and said no... but she had a fancy new diamond on her finger at the time, and I think i was able to make it acceptable. :laugh: "lets combine bank accounts now then, no more purses or clothes or jewelry or shoes..."


----------



## DLO13

Trying to seek out some c8 midbass'...that could be good. 
The mounting depth wouldn't be an issue...


----------



## DLO13

Well, I posted the AP 3 way up in the classifieds.

I am really excited about the swap to Illusions, but I need the money to put it all together. 

The C8's mounting depth is a very strong seller for me. I could prob stick with the AP H6MB and never think twice, but I may have best of luck selling the set as a 3 way. It is still the best sounding mid-bass I have ever heard in a door.... hands down.

I have been looking at some Illusion eye candy the last few minutes - to say that i'm excited for what is ahead of me on this journey to sound perfection is an understatement. 



























Dat depth doe!


----------



## Golden Ear

^ Like


----------



## vwdave

Nice and congrats on the engagement.


----------



## DLO13

vwdave said:


> Nice and congrats on the engagement.


THANK YOU!!!!! Very exciting for us.


----------



## vwdave

I was in the same place 5 and a half years ago. It's very exciting. Just make sure to save for a wedding and honeymoon.


----------



## subwoofery

Hope the build quality of the C8 is nothing like the C6 - I read on this forum a few C6 that stopped working... 

Kelvin


----------



## papasin

subwoofery said:


> Hope the build quality of the C8 is nothing like the C6 - I read on this forum a few C6 that stopped working...
> 
> Kelvin



DLO13, I personally would not be one bit worried so long as you buy from an authorized dealer...just don't be the third owner and I think you'll be fine. :shrug:


----------



## DLO13

subwoofery said:


> Hope the build quality of the C8 is nothing like the C6 - I read on this forum a few C6 that stopped working...
> 
> Kelvin


I know a few people that run illusions and haven't had any issues... Those that did were taken care of VERY promptly. I agree with Richard - when you buy new from an authorized dealer you pay a little extra, but have the piece of mind that you will be taken care of by warranty.


----------



## rton20s

As a C6 owner who has had issues, I would absolutely buy an Illusion product again. Illusion, Orca and my authorized dealer (Simplicity in Sound) have been very good about taking care of me when I had an issue. I'm sure you've already got an authorized dealer in mind (JT, maybe?), and with such, I think you'll be very happy with your new direction.


----------



## DLO13

Incredibly excited that some JT pillars are in my very near future  
oh yeah, and some C5cx


----------



## DLO13

Also got to see the start of some JT art. 

... Beyond Stoked!!!


----------



## vwdave

I'm waiting impatiently for pictures.

JT does some incredible work.


----------



## drowssap

I am anxious to see your pillars as well. I too am building a 2013 prius and have some good ideas but would like to see what someone else creates


----------



## teldzc1

Congratulations! This should be awesome! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## papasin

Hmmm, I wonder if the title of the thread still applies. I guess coaxials for the front stage could be considered simple, right?


----------



## DLO13

papasin said:


> Hmmm, I wonder if the title of the thread still applies. I guess coaxials for the front stage could be considered simple, right?


Uhhhh...haha. RIGHT!!! :laugh:



teldzc1 said:


> Congratulations! This should be awesome!


Thanks!!!! I am beyond stoked!



So. It looks like I have a seller for my AP 3 way... I ended up selling them for less than i wanted to, but I am happy they are going to someone who is going to enjoy them.

Right now I am looking to see if there are any alternatives to the Illusion C8 for my mid bass . I would like to go 8", but would be open to something smaller or slightly larger, as long as the depth isn't more than about 3". I am still thinking about the JL Z800s, I have heard this in Kicks and kinda liked them a little bit :laugh:. I was looking at the dyn mw172 as well, but i'm not sure how they compare to the Illusions. Also looking at the Image Dynamics x69 6x9 that comes with the component set....

Any thoughts?


----------



## papasin

8s in kicks gets my vote, but you already knew that.  In all seriousness, that has been the one part in my install that has not changed in years...and there's a good reason for that.


----------



## DLO13

papasin said:


> 8s in kicks gets my vote, but you already knew that.  In all seriousness, that has been the one part in my install that has not changed in years...and there's a good reason for that.


if i had the budget... i wouldn't hesitate.


----------



## DLO13

DLO13 said:


> if i had the budget... i wouldn't hesitate.


what else can i sell?


----------



## DLO13

waiting on pricing for kicks... but i think the installer is trolling me....


----------



## papasin

DLO13 said:


> waiting on pricing for kicks... but i think the installer is trolling me....



I heard it's lower if you go floor.


----------



## MrsPapasin

papasin said:


> I heard it's lower if you go floor.



And a wise man told me, "Once you go floor, you'll never go door."


----------



## DLO13

MrsPapasin said:


> And a wise man told me, "Once you go floor, you'll never go door."


I need some extra cash MrsPapasin. Need a babysitter, or the lawn mowed, or a kidney?


----------



## DLO13

Kicks are out... for now - Just dont have the money.
It looks like I will try the C8 set in my doors to start. If im not getting my moneys worth, I will save for some kicks. 

A set of C8 crossovers and Tweets should be for sale shortly... let me know if you are interested.


----------



## rton20s

DLO13 said:


> Kicks are out... for now - Just dont have the money.
> It looks like I will try the C8 set in my doors to start. If im not getting my moneys worth, I will save for some kicks.
> 
> A set of C8 crossovers and Tweets should be for sale shortly... let me know if you are interested.


You have to wonder, how many sets of TL 25 BN tweeters and Carbon crossovers have been sold or just left in the box because people just wanted the C8s for midbass?


----------



## papasin

rton20s said:


> You have to wonder, how many sets of TL 25 BN tweeters and Carbon crossovers have been sold or just left in the box because people just wanted the C8s for midbass?


FWIW, I really like the tweeters that come with the carbon set. Probably my favorite metal dome tweeter...and as you know, I'll be using a set in an upcoming build. As for the crossovers, also think they are solid and actually can be bi-amped. So for the CX crossovers for example, very handy and I used them in my car when I had the CX in there. So I wouldn't say they are entirely wasted.


----------



## rton20s

papasin said:


> FWIW, I really like the tweeters that come with the carbon set. Probably my favorite metal dome tweeter...and as you know, I'll be using a set in an upcoming build. As for the crossovers, also think they are solid and actually can be bi-amped. So for the CX crossovers for example, very handy and I used them in my car when I had the CX in there. So I wouldn't say they are entirely wasted.


Oh, I never said they were a waste, or ever meant to imply it. As you well know, the Carbon tweeter is what I use in my own install and have no plans to change it. I like them a lot. 

Mine was more a commentary on only having the C8 available as a component set and not as a midbass pair. At least as I understand it. I think there are several people who have pieced together 3-way sets by purchasing both the C4 and C8 component sets or the C_CX and C8 component set. It just probably isn't worth it for Orca to have individual drivers or pairs available as separate SKUs.


----------



## DLO13

So, I will be shipping my 6to8 to ORCA to have them take a look at the noise issue I have had. Apparently it is extraordinary rare for the 6to8 to have noise, so it worries me a little that it could be something else...
Without being too scientific, and troubleshooting to the best of my abilities, Damon and myself isolated the various connections and components in my setup and found that when the 6to8 was connected, with or without an input going into it, I have noise. 
I am hoping this is a short process, as I will be 100% without music until I receive the unit back. But hey, that may give me time to do some other things with my build....




rton20s said:


> Oh, I never said they were a waste, or ever meant to imply it. As you well know, the Carbon tweeter is what I use in my own install and have no plans to change it. I like them a lot.
> 
> Mine was more a commentary on only having the C8 available as a component set and not as a midbass pair. At least as I understand it. I think there are several people who have pieced together 3-way sets by purchasing both the C4 and C8 component sets or the C_CX and C8 component set. It just probably isn't worth it for Orca to have individual drivers or pairs available as separate SKUs.


I think you need to market to your typical person, not the DIYer. SKUs are the least of the issue... It isn't difficult to track inventory for companies anymore... I am involved in the creation of SKUs every day for menu items.. Takes very little work. I would assume that it is more of a production constraint, marketing, packing materials, and It is just more cost effective to only offer a limited amount of SET items. Apple is the perfect example of this.


----------



## rton20s

DLO13 said:


> I think you need to market to your typical person, not the DIYer. SKUs are the least of the issue... It isn't difficult to track inventory for companies anymore... I am involved in the creation of SKUs every day for menu items.. Takes very little work. I would assume that it is more of a production constraint, marketing, packing materials, and It is just more cost effective to only offer a limited amount of SET items. Apple is the perfect example of this.


I completely agree with your and your explanation of the issue is exactly what I was implying with the term SKUs. It is everything else that comes with having the additional SKUs that would make it cumbersome and not necessarily cost effective. Not the addition of additional SKUs themselves. 

And I hope you get everything worked out with the 6to8.


----------



## DLO13

Working on getting an INA-W910 alpine unit. 
I think if I end up with the unit I will try and switch over to the h800 for full optical. 
My build is looking more and more like a PAPASIN Production.... Things seem to work out well for those two, so I won't complain.


----------



## papasin

DLO13 said:


> Working on getting an INA-W910 alpine unit.
> I think if I end up with the unit I will try and switch over to the h800 for full optical.
> My build is looking more and more like a PAPASIN Production.... Things seem to work out well for those two, so I won't complain.



W910 to h800 is only optical when using a CD with the optical cable. Everything else is via AI-net which is analog, but the difference between optical and AI-net is very very small. Just clarifying...


----------



## DLO13

papasin said:


> W910 to h800 is only optical when using a CD with the optical cable. Everything else is via AI-net which is analog, but the difference between optical and AI-net is very very small. Just clarifying...


Good to know.
It looks like i found a good deal on it. 
If i cant eventually swap to the H800, i will list it in the classifieds. 

We need to discuss some more details about the unit


----------



## eling23

subscribed! waiting on the outcome as I'm close to ordering the other half of my gear!


----------



## DLO13

Passed on the alpine unit. I had a bad feeling about the seller.... Next money I spend on the car after the c8s will be kicks.


----------



## Golden Ear

I have a perfectly good W910 I'll be selling shortly. If you're interested shoot me a pm.


----------



## DLO13

Golden Ear said:


> I have a perfectly good W910 I'll be selling shortly. If you're interested shoot me a pm.


Thank you!


----------



## DLO13

I ordered my Limited Edition DashMat last night. I was originally going to go with black suede to match the pillars, but i thought this might be better, because i couldn't guarantee that the suede JT is using matches.... I just think 2 black suede textures on my dash would look funky. 
I'll have to have the girlfriend help me cut the mat to fit with the new pillar shape. 

I also ordered a 3.5mm to RCA cable so i can plug directly into another input on the 6to8. I want to use my sandisk sansaclip to play FLAC files. My car has a USB input and Aux input in the glove box, but I am very curious to see if i can tell the difference between the going directly into the 6to8 or thru my factory aux port. If directly into the 6to8 ends up sounding better, that may be the turning point of switching to a new head unit.
I have been all over the place on what head unit to get, and i think im currently between these two:

AVH-X5700BHS - NEW!- DVD Receiver with 7" Motorized Display, Bluetooth®, Siri® Eyes Free, SiriusXM-Ready™, HD Radio™, Android™ Music Support, Pandora®, and Dual Camera Inputs | Pioneer Electronics USA

AVH-X7700BT - NEW! - 1-DIN DVD Receiver with 7" Flip-out Display, Bluetooth®, Siri® Eyes Free, Android™ Music Support, and Pandora® | Pioneer Electronics USA

The reason I like the single din, is that it would leave me another din space for the 6to8 remote - as i don't have a place for it, that i'm very fond of right now....

Both of those units are around 350.00 - which makes it very tempting to just pull the trigger and switch...

I did get an update from JT tonight that a lot of progress was made... so that is exciting. I should be getting the car back tomorrow and he may have the pillars for a few more days, finalizing things.


some things I want to do in the future:

Add MLV to the front doors
Add CLD Tiles to the front door skins
Add CLD, MLV, and ensolite to the rest of the car. I will prob do the hatch area first, as that is where i notice most of my road noise
Drop my sub enclosure in, or modify it, and get my false floor down and complete
clean up the wiring for my amps - I will prob do this once i know my 6to8 is good.... or i may just wait until i lift the carpet for the CLD and MLV


----------



## JP Fabrication

Sweet build but damn you, you have me wanting me to swap out my PDX-4.150's&1.000 for 2-V9's and M12. 500w+ to my Type R 8" midbass' sounds like fun


----------



## DLO13

JP Fabrication said:


> Sweet build but damn you, you have me wanting me to swap out my PDX-4.150's&1.000 for 2-V9's and M12. 500w+ to my Type R 8" midbass' sounds like fun


Do it. Do. It.


----------



## Coppertone

500w+ to Midbass can somebody say " DANG " !


----------



## DLO13

Coppertone said:


> 500w+ to Midbass can somebody say " DANG " !


It sounded damn good with the AP midbass. I can't wait to hear it with the c8 set. And eventually the c8 in my kicks (I hope).


----------



## Coppertone

I'm sorry lol, I can't hear you over the kick from those midbass.


----------



## DLO13

Pillars complete - No sound, yet....

I took some pics, but it was in my parking structure, with pretty horrible lighting, so forgive the quality of the pics - It doesn't do them justice. I will snap a few more in the daylight. 



































































































If I made millions and had a Bugatti, I wouldn't take my car anywhere else. 
He's so effing good.

C8's will be going in my doors sometime during the weekend or next week before the Papasin gtg. Hopefully I can spend some time during the week and get a solid tune in place. 

I think I will be crossing the C8's at 50-200, C5cx mid should be 200-4000, and 4000 on up for the tweet. We will see how the doors handle 50. I will be experimenting, getting them as low as I can without my panels flexing and flopping around. 

Before I get the 8s in, I am going to use the remaining CLD that I have and get some on the door panel. 

stay tuned...


----------



## JP Fabrication

Excellent job on the pillars.


----------



## papasin

Pillars look typical........for a JT pillar.   

50 in a door? Forget it unless you have JT box them. Or maybe 50 in kicks...I think that works for a couple vehicles I know.


----------



## DLO13

papasin said:


> Pillars look typical........for a JT pillar.
> 
> 50 in a door? Forget it unless you have JT box them. Or maybe 50 in kicks...I think that works for a couple vehicles I know.


So negatiVe. 49 to spite u!!!

Ipad typing


----------



## Golden Ear

Man those pillars look good!!

I agree with Richard on the "50hz in a door". You'll be extremely lucky if there's no resonance. Plan on crossing around 80-90hz


----------



## damonryoung

I agree with what everyone has said so far. Those pillars are just typical JT which equates to excellent! and good luck on the 50 in the door...

I think I remember a quote that's around here somewhere... "Once you go floor, you'll never go door."


----------



## JayinMI

But the person who said that isn't using kicks or doors or floor now, is he? lol
(I don't really count the up front sub as floor)

Jay


----------



## DLO13

50 in the door. Did you not see how well I sealed up these doors!!! 

I know it's pretty crazy to think it will work, but we will see.


----------



## rton20s

Those pillars look great. I'm shocked they turned out so well! You can tell by my face. :blank: 

I can't wait to hear it once you have everything up and running with the C8s!


----------



## Ted J

DLO13 said:


> 50 in the door. Did you not see how well I sealed up these doors!!!
> 
> I know it's pretty crazy to think it will work, but we will see.


Depending on how your leg sits in the car you might have what I like to call the 'panting dog effect' that happens when the bass hits if your door speakers are able to hit pretty good at lower frequencies. :laugh:


----------



## DLO13

Well... I did it - Purchased a new radio.

I went with one of these guys.
*AVH-X5700BHS - DVD Receiver with 7" Motorized Display*










I was able to retain full Steering wheel control and also keep the factory USB and Aux ports in the center console active with some adapters. I also purchased the parking break bypass. 

I went with the Metra Dash Kit - An amazon review mentioned that it fits much better than the Scoche kit, which is loose and leaves a gap. This kit locks in to the factory dash trim and fits snug. The kit is black, which is annoying. Every time I see an aftermarket radio in a Prius, i think it looks like crap because it doesn't match. I considered ordering the Alpine perfect fit solution and trying to install it in that one, but it is made for an 8" double din, and this is 7, so it may look a bit off - We will see, i may try it anyways, its only 30 bucks. 

For Interconnects, I went with these:
*Stinger SI4612 12-Foot 4000 Series Professional 6-Channel RCA Interconnects*











I will be adding a backup camera when I remove the trim from the hatch and apply CLD/Foam/MLV - I don't want to have to take it apart twice.

Total Price was 520.0 for EVERYTHING, w/ tax and shipping. 

...I am going to be racing against the clock to get this fully installed before next Thursday evening, when I leave for the Papasin's. Only problem with the order is that not everything was from amazon, or had prime, so things are going to trick in as late as THAT Thursday.


----------



## DLO13

Oh, I almost forgot....

Thread title now makes no sense.... At all. 
Carry on.


----------



## DLO13

Iphone pic... but slightly better lightning. I will try and get some better ones and post in the reviews section for JT.

I really want to do my headliner in the same suede.


----------



## papasin

DLO13 said:


> I really want to do my headliner in the same suede.



Yep, and B-pillars, and c-pillars, and...


----------



## rton20s

papasin said:


> Yep, and B-pillars, and c-pillars, and...


Let me guess... you "know a guy?"


----------



## vwdave

Damn that looks fantastic!!!

How are you adapting the factory sub to the pioneer? 

Can't wait for you to finish so I can hear it at the next so cal meet.


----------



## DLO13

papasin said:


> Yep, and B-pillars, and c-pillars, and...


Horrible Influence continues.....:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## teldzc1

That looks so good! You have sound yet? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Babs

I can only imagine. I bet those point source drivers rock. Anxious for your take on just the basic output fidelity of that 5700. I'm curious if their DAC's and preamp are as good as something like the 4000NEX or even close to the 80PRS.


----------



## DLO13

Babs said:


> I can only imagine. I bet those point source drivers rock. Anxious for your take on just the basic output fidelity of that 5700. I'm curious if their DAC's and preamp are as good as something like the 4000NEX or even close to the 80PRS.


Richard? LOL
Richard already found that the outputs only put 2.8v (Not 4), before it clips.
Maybe he can do some more stuff - What you are asking may be beyond my skill/knowledge/tools.


----------



## DLO13

teldzc1 said:


> That looks so good! You have sound yet?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


Nope - The C8s are going in the doors this weekend and i'm replacing the radio, so why bother? I am just going to have to retune.


----------



## teldzc1

Staring at those beauties with no sound would push me to the edge.... =P

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## tyroneshoes

slick


----------



## DLO13

teldzc1 said:


> Staring at those beauties with no sound would push me to the edge.... =P
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


Idk, man. Right now driving around with them is already pretty dangerous. I'm just looking at them constantly. If I had sound it may be too much!!!

My girlfriend almost crashed the day after she got her engagement ring, fiancé, excuse me. 

Same affect. 

Also got a quote on getting my headliner done... It may happen.


----------



## DLO13

vwdave said:


> Damn that looks fantastic!!!
> 
> How are you adapting the factory sub to the pioneer?
> 
> Can't wait for you to finish so I can hear it at the next so cal meet.


Factory sub?


----------



## JP Fabrication

vwdave said:


> Damn that looks fantastic!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait for you to finish so I can hear it at the next so cal meet.


Me toooooo


----------



## Babs

DLO13 said:


> Richard? LOL
> Richard already found that the outputs only put 2.8v (Not 4), before it clips.
> Maybe he can do some more stuff - What you are asking may be beyond my skill/knowledge/tools.


Fair enough.. Basically just wondering if it's clean, strong and quiet. 
I'd love for a head-to-head comparison to the NEX units.


----------



## DLO13

Babs said:


> Fair enough.. Basically just wondering if it's clean, strong and quiet.
> I'd love for a head-to-head comparison to the NEX units.


Richard has no noise.


----------



## papasin

DLO13 said:


> Richard has no noise.



That car also doesn't have an alternator.


----------



## DLO13

papasin said:


> That car also doesn't have an alternator.


I guess we also have that in common...


----------



## DLO13

I know there are a few Prius owners who are following my build for ideas and info, as well as a few Toyota owners and I also got a couple PMs....
Here is a list of all the items I ordered for the head unit upgrade.

Metra 95-8226B Dash Kit for Toyota Prius 2010 Double DIN (Black)

Metra 70-1761 Radio Wiring Harness For Toyota 87-Up Power 4 Speaker

Metra 40-LX11 Lexus Antenna Adaptor Cable 2002-Up

Metra 70-8114 SWC Add On Harness for Toyota

MicroBypass Video In Motion Interface For Use With Pioneer Models

PAC USB-TY1 OEM USB Retention Cable

Metra Axxess ASWC-1 Universal Steering Wheel Control Interface

With these items, you will be able to install everything, while keeping full steering wheel controls, 3.5 mm Aux input and the USB input.

I hope this answers some questions.


----------



## Lyferxb9s

Absolutely love this build. Makes me want to redo my pillars lol


----------



## vwdave

DLO13 said:


> I know there are a few Prius owners who are following my build for ideas and info, as well as a few Toyota owners and I also got a couple PMs....
> Here is a list of all the items I ordered for the head unit upgrade.
> 
> Metra 95-8226B Dash Kit for Toyota Prius 2010 Double DIN (Black)
> 
> Metra 70-1761 Radio Wiring Harness For Toyota 87-Up Power 4 Speaker
> 
> Metra 40-LX11 Lexus Antenna Adaptor Cable 2002-Up
> 
> Metra 70-8114 SWC Add On Harness for Toyota
> 
> MicroBypass Video In Motion Interface For Use With Pioneer Models
> 
> PAC USB-TY1 OEM USB Retention Cable
> 
> Metra Axxess ASWC-1 Universal Steering Wheel Control Interface
> 
> With these items, you will be able to install everything, while keeping full steering wheel controls, 3.5 mm Aux input and the USB input.
> 
> I hope this answers some questions.


Yes, thank you. I just realized that my stupid autocorrect changed factory USB to factory "sub". Haha I know you don't have a factory sub, and if you did you wouldn't be reusing it.


----------



## lasian

need to grab two more short runs of 4 gauge


----------



## DLO13

lasian said:


> need to grab two more short runs of 4 gauge


my build log got spammed


----------



## DLO13

Getting everything done before i leave on Thursday night is going to be stressful. I have JT working on my C8 install sometime after today, and I also need to finish wiring up the new Pioneer radio. 
The harness I ordered for the steering wheel controls was for the previous model, and I had to reorder it after i had it fully wired up. This at least gave me an opportunity to play with it this weekend. First off, the rear factory speakers are still connected and work. I use them when i have nothing coming from my amps, and HOLY CRAP. I don't think i have ever had a source unit improve the sound quality of a stock system so much. It has me really excited and happy I decided to upgrade. 
I should receive my interconnects today and be able to finish up the install for the pioneer radio. 

I am also pleasantly surprised that the new dash kit is FLAT black and blends in much better. I looked at the pics of the installs from SiS and the kits that people were bringing Bing and Joey, and they just didn't look like they fit well - lots of gaps and just not very stock looking. The kit I ordered seems to be a really snug fit. 

Once JT finishes the 8s and i have everything wired up, I am going to have to race to get a decent tune going. I imagine myself sitting in the hotel parking lot on Friday night trying to make it presentable. O well. It's not a competition...

My car is also an effing wreck, so i gotta get it cleaned up, inside and out. It's amazing how i have always been the most anal person in the world with my cars, and this install has torn it apart, multiple times, for months straight.


----------



## DLO13




----------



## bbfoto

DLO13 said:


> Oh, I almost forgot....
> 
> Thread title now makes no sense.... At all.
> Carry on.


Haha...par for the course here at DIYMA.

But Wow. Lots of changes. Looks amazing. Should sound pretty decent, too.  Good luck in the final stretch.


----------



## mrstop

Any pics of your battery hookup & power distribution setup? That's one of the last pieces I need to solve for before I (finally) start my install.


----------



## DLO13

nothing handy. I am running 0 Gauge welding cable from both the negative and positive battery posts, connected to a single distribution block. I am using simple ring terminals at the battery. From the block, I am running 6 Gauge to my PDX amps - I didn't want to try and run 4 gauge under the carpet and trim panels. The 6 fit nicely and should provide plenty of juice for the class D PDX amps

I will prob upgrade the battery down the line. Possibly a Kinetik or XS power...


----------



## DLO13

mrstop said:


> Any pics of your battery hookup & power distribution setup? That's one of the last pieces I need to solve for before I (finally) start my install.


Looks like I will be replacing the battery this week. I'll snap a few pics once I complete the task. 

Also, i was able to get everything wired up in the parking garage, but it looks like one of my V9s has a bad channel, or maybe 2... Right now everything plays but my left mid, so tomorrow morning I am going to find out if it is both chans 1 and 2, or just 1 of them. If it is, i'll temporarily move my tweets to chans 1 or 2, and move the mids over to 3/4...
Ill still have 100 going to tweets, 200 to mids and 500 to midbass.. should be fine until i get it repaired or figure out the issue. 

really a bummer.... i wanted to have a tune for the Richard's.

i also thought i would be able to make it to SLO for the meet, but i have a family gathering down in san diego... next time.


----------



## mrstop

DLO13 said:


> Looks like I will be replacing the battery this week. I'll snap a few pics once I complete the task.
> 
> Also, i was able to get everything wired up in the parking garage, but it looks like one of my V9s has a bad channel, or maybe 2... Right now everything plays but my left mid, so tomorrow morning I am going to find out if it is both chans 1 and 2, or just 1 of them. If it is, i'll temporarily move my tweets to chans 1 or 2, and move the mids over to 3/4...
> Ill still have 100 going to tweets, 200 to mids and 500 to midbass.. should be fine until i get it repaired or figure out the issue.
> 
> really a bummer.... i wanted to have a tune for the Richard's.
> 
> i also thought i would be able to make it to SLO for the meet, but i have a family gathering down in san diego... next time.


Thanks in advance. Hopefully your lost channel is just a loose wire.


----------



## DLO13

mrstop said:


> Thanks in advance. Hopefully your lost channel is just a loose wire.


Heh. I wish.


----------



## DLO13

Photo Cred: Linda! pics look just as good as that smart sounds... maybe they look ALMOST as good 




MrsPapasin said:


> DLO13's Prius:


----------



## DLO13

Bit of an update here....
So last week I was in a real rush to get some sound going for the get together up north. I failed 

As I previously mentioned, my 6to8 was creating some noise. This issue appears to have been resolved at this time... I'll come back to this...

I had JT install my new C8 Midbass in the doors on Wednesday. Everything was ready to go, I went home and set my crossovers and plugged in my amps to the 6to8... WOAH!!!! Crazy noise! When I say crazy, I mean 30-50 db of solid noise, with the volume and gains at their lowest settings. I pulled everything apart and re-ran my RCAs, checked all my wiring and it was still there. The noise was actually so bad that I was worried I may have damaged my new drivers.... Kind of a scary moment. 

I was able to reach out to Jacob at ORCA, and his response time and customer service is legendary. Let's just say that JT finished my doors at around 2:30pm, I broke down everything in my car and tested at about 5pm, contacted Jacob at around that time, and Had the 6to8 back in my hands and working by about 11am the next day. 

Jacob found that the 6to8's ground was not secured inside the unit. I had never opened the 6to8 or thought to open it to troubleshoot, but it's a bit of a bummer that I didn't think to look when I had it in my hand. In regards to the noise starting at a minimal level and building to that horrible sound I heard on Wednesday, it seems like the ground slowly got looser and looser. 

I was leaving to head up north a couple of hours after i picked up the 6to8, so i headed back to LA to pick up the fiance and try and get some music going. My laptop was dead and i had to charge it, so that left me with about 20 mins to figure everything out. Everything was plugged in and i played some music... much less noise, little bit left, but my C5CX, driver side, mid was not playing..... I gave up and had to get on the road. Once i got to Santa Cruz, i planned on troubleshooting in the hotel parking lot, but it was wet and rainy, so I never had a chance to do anything.... No sound for the trip, just the rear factory speakers.... We didn't listen to music, but we had some Friends DVDs with us and watched them on the way... It was pretty fun and made the drive up a lot better.

Tonight I wanted to fix whatever was broken. I first checked the fuses and found no issues. I moved on to the driver itself and tested it with a meter- no issue. I then disconnected the speaker wire from the PDX connectors and redid the connections.... BOOM Sound, from all drivers!!!  YAY


How does it sound? Like poop. My levels are incredibly off and it will take some work to get them to the correct place. I went ahead and pushed thru that and ended up getting them level via the 6to8, but I will need to go in and actually use some of my power in these amps to get the C8s moving. They definitely take a TON of power, and the C5CX needs a lot more power than the AP drivers, as well. No biggie.... i have the power to make it work. 

I will continue working a little bit each night and see where I can get everything... I can tell it is going to be a challenge to reach my goals, but it should be fun process. 


I had previously mentioned some goals I set for myself, and I am just going to re-list them in my current order and thought process. 

-- Re-set the gains on my amps. I would like everything to be as balanced as possible without having to max out the levels on the 6to8, as well as cutting 20% of the input on the C5CX via software.

-- Crossovers will need to change. Right now I am running the following.
Tweet:3500+, Mid: 150-3500, Midbass: 50-150, Sub: xx-50 - just hearing things tonight for a few minutes, the metal in my doors is going crazy. It's not even close... I hate to say it, but everyone told me so. I can't imagine being able to really get 50 to work, so I will start with 80 and see where we are at. On a positive note, the impact i was looking for is there!

-- I purchased a new XS power battery that I would like to get installed. When doing this, I will be running a new, dedicated, power and ground to the rear of the car. I am hoping that this will help lower the noise floor and set me up for future success. (this is for the headunit.)

-- Currently, the headunit has crimped connections. This is fine, but I am going to go ahead and solder everything. (just waiting on Mrs.Papasin's advice on a reasonably price soldering iron)

- After this, I will end up re-doing the sub enclosure and building my false floor. I went wrong with my current enclosure in a lot of ways regarding install issues. I am absolutely happy with the volume of the enclosure I am using and will do my best to keep it as close as possible with the new enclosure.


----------



## papasin

DLO13 said:


> -- Crossovers will need to change. Right now I am running the following.
> Tweet:3500+, Mid: 150-3500, Midbass: 50-150, Sub: xx-50 - just hearing things tonight for a few minutes, the metal in my doors is going crazy. It's not even close... I hate to say it, but everyone told me so. I can't imagine being able to really get 50 to work, so I will start with 80 and see where we are at. On a positive note, the impact i was looking for is there!


I told you so.   :laugh:



DLO13 said:


> -- Currently, the headunit has crimped connections. This is fine, but I am going to go ahead and solder everything. (just waiting on Mrs.Papasin's advice on a reasonably price soldering iron)


She just PM'd you. Both of our advice, go up on your budget. Like a lot of tools, unless you want to buy it more than once (she also explains why in the PM)...


----------



## DLO13

papasin said:


> I told you so.   :laugh:


Well. I also discovered that my Pioneer radio still had the factory default EQ enabled "Power" which boosted the lower range substantially. Once I turned that off and set the radio to Flat, everything went from "poop" to "okay, i can work with this".

I will try Tweet: 3500+, Mid 200-3500, Midbass 70-200, Sub XX-70



papasin said:


> She just PM'd you. Both of our advice, go up on your budget. Like a lot of tools, unless you want to buy it more than once (she also explains why in the PM)...


Got it. We will see what i can swing. I had previously discussed how difficult this build has been for me without the proper tools, so Why do that to myself again?!:surprised:


----------



## rton20s

You know, Hoptologist has the correction to the glaring discrepancy in your sig pic for sale.


----------



## papasin

rton20s said:


> You know, Hoptologist has the correction to the glaring discrepancy in your sig pic for sale.



Bad influence!


----------



## DLO13

rton20s said:


> You know, Hoptologist has the correction to the glaring discrepancy in your sig pic for sale.


Funny you mention that... you seem to have the same discrepancy!:laugh:


----------



## rton20s

papasin said:


> Bad influence!


:angel:



DLO13 said:


> Funny you mention that... you seem to have the same discrepancy!:laugh:


I made my offer.


----------



## DLO13

The only reason I would go for it would be the ability to have a smaller box.... but i have plenty of room. I would rather have JT do my trunk for the extra money that it would cost and stick with the ID MAX


----------



## DLO13

Small victory today...

I had some really funky issues with my lower frequencies. I was having to crank the levels on my mids and sub, sometimes i would get a little lower frequency playback, other times i had nothing.... 
My initial guess was that something was off on the crossovers of the pioneer radio. (I already have an issue with it that Pioneer has asked me to bring to them to look at in person) I found that when you start up the unit for the first time, or after a factory reset, you are given two choices: Network Mode, and Normal. Network mode activates crossovers for each channel, and even though they set to off, they still actually have some crossover. So for me, running only 1 chan from the Front connections, i was left without a full range signal.

Reset the unit, set to normal and holy hell. all those level adjustments i made almost blew up my car.
I am going to once again try lower crossover points in my doors and see how it works out. 

Small victories.... She's coming along.


----------



## DLO13

just had one of those moments where i want to just sell everything...

That amp channel that i had issues with before is having issues again....

I am also getting a funky, sounds almost blown, sound from my right mid.....

sighhhhhh


----------



## shinjohn

Hang in there man! Times like that you just have to step back and take a breather. You'll get there. Don't get frustrated and just go back later and systematically tackle it. The install is making great progress, you have killer pillars and all the right pieces for a killer system!


----------



## DLO13

shinjohn said:


> Hang in there man! Times like that you just have to step back and take a breather. You'll get there. Don't get frustrated and just go back later and systematically tackle it. The install is making great progress, you have killer pillars and all the right pieces for a killer system!


Thank you, Boba master. 


We will see what's up on the drive to work.


----------



## DLO13

called alpine on the way to work.... 
They want me to send the amp in.
It is down the street from me, so he said it would prob take 5 days at most to get it back.
ill yank it out tonight....
I may just send in my other amps to have them check everything while they are at it...


----------



## teldzc1

Yo just saw the 8's for sale. Whats going in there? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## DLO13

teldzc1 said:


> Yo just saw the 8's for sale. Whats going in there?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


I have many ideas brewing....

1 option would be go back to H6MB - They worked really well in my car. I loved them.

Another option would be the C8 in kicks.....

And a long shot, because of install complexity, would be ditch the midbass and idmax, put an alpine type R 8 or a shallow 10 in my center console...

















I measured last night and if everything gets chopped up under that top area, i have enough room for a 10 to be mounted facing the pass side... or my side if i wanted... I talked to JT about this briefly and he is concerned with rattle and what could be under that area that needs to be chopped up (airbag stuffs)


----------



## mrstop

DLO13 said:


> I have many ideas brewing....
> 
> 1 option would be go back to H6MB - They worked really well in my car. I loved them.
> 
> Another option would be the C8 in kicks.....
> 
> And a long shot, because of install complexity, would be ditch the midbass and idmax, put an alpine type R 8 or a shallow 10 in my center console...
> 
> I measured last night and if everything gets chopped up under that top area, i have enough room for a 10 to be mounted facing the pass side... or my side if i wanted... I talked to JT about this briefly and he is concerned with rattle and what could be under that area that needs to be chopped up (airbag stuffs)


I don't know, but I'm one of the few that actually really like the "flying bridge."


----------



## DLO13

mrstop said:


> I don't know, but I'm one of the few that actually really like the "flying bridge."


Yeah. I like it too, but I like good music more.


----------



## Babs

I like the flying bridge too, but man that's got sub enclosure written all over it. You almost gotta, because it's there.


----------



## DLO13

Welp.... No go on the center console. I asked JT if he would try it in his own car and he said no - that's enough for me....
Moving on...


----------



## teldzc1

I think once your amps get back and you get a good tune in with the H6MB you'll feel a lot better. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## DLO13

I may try and go nuts with my doors and try every trick in the book to kill the vibrations first.


----------



## tyroneshoes

Consider the Ground Zero Hydrogen over the type r if youre considering a little 8" in that spot. Sounds much better.


----------



## DLO13

Well. The center console isn't going to work so no point going back into that...

So here I am now... Debating a couple of things... 
This weekend the girlfriend became very irritated because once again, I am having to pull things out of my car and the build isn't done, and when it was close... Things went wrong. I was close again, and another thing went wrong...
So this weekend she asked "how much to just have JT finish it all?!" 

Queue emailing JT for a quote. Now, I had said before, the next time I spend money on JT fab work would be for kicks, and I'm currently in this dilemma where the C8's are being underutilized in my doors and actually causing problems. I was sold on going back to the h6mb and taking the money and putting it towards JT finishing the rest of the build. But again, C8's could go in kicks and really give this car an incredible opportunity to sound better than I ever imagined.

Keep in mind, when I began this build the idea was simplicity. It has came a long way and evolved into quite a beast of a build. I am also becoming impatient and after seeing what JT was able to do to my pillars and seeing the gear that I was able to come up with, I imagine I will be keeping this car for a long time. 

Sound quality wise... I know the kicks are a step in the right direction. I also know that I will really never need to change out my C8's in my kicks... But the H6MB could end up holding me back from that final goal. 

My favorite car I have ever heard is Richard's SI. The two things that have remained unchanged from when I first fell in love with his sound, are the kicks and sub. My sub is fine and I don't see myself upgrading or having the need - just finishing the install for it - regaining my trunk space and making the girlfriend happy. I know that any further changes I make any time soon, will keep her from being a little more forgiving when I choose to go sit and tune for a few hours or drive to a show/g2g...

Any thoughts?


----------



## Bluenote

I suggest keep the C8's and have the kicks done by JT if it's fea$ible...more cone area and a unique one of a kind install awaits.


----------



## tyroneshoes

Agreed. In my exp, downsizing your sub is something people usually regret


----------



## DLO13

tyroneshoes said:


> Agreed. In my exp, downsizing your sub is something people usually regret


who is going to downsize their sub? :laugh:


----------



## tyroneshoes

Thought you were going to add a 8" sub under the bridge up front


----------



## DLO13

tyroneshoes said:


> Thought you were going to add a 8" sub under the bridge up front


It was considered at one point, but it was a very complex install, and prob wouldn't have turned out well - so that idea was scrapped.


----------



## rton20s

Save up and go C8s in some killer JT kicks. If you don't, you'll just keep gear swapping and wondering "what if?"


----------



## DLO13

rton20s said:


> Save up and go C8s in some killer JT kicks. If you don't, you'll just keep gear swapping and wondering "what if?"


i have the money - i got my bonus at work.... it's just a matter of if i go to Japan in may... Anyone need any japanese gear?


----------



## DLO13

C8 in kicks....


----------



## LBaudio

Nice build!....

Say hello to Champ! (another Boxer owner)


----------



## DLO13

LBaudio said:


> Nice build!....
> 
> Say hello to Champ! (another Boxer owner)


Champ actually passed away on Monday. We really miss him, but he was suffering and his body was shutting down. It's so incredibly sad when a pet is that sick. He still had his puppy personality, even on the table as he was being put down. I grew up with him, along with my younger sister and niece. 
I am really happy I got to say good bye to him on Saturday. You could tell he knew and came up to us all, individually, and made his rounds, looking us all in the eye and letting us pet him one last time  
Such a good dog. 

Anyways. My niece is 13 and he was 11. First dog she really got to know... She posted this on Instagram about him.


----------



## bertholomey

Wow......all of that is so sadly familiar. My Weim told us it was to be that day......still didn't help.....and reading that message from your niece just wiped me out.....hard to do any work for a bit......thank you for posting though.


----------



## oromsa2307

nice information
good info
i practice the info
thanks


----------



## DLO13

Update:

Today I ordered a few things from KnuKonceptz that I will need to conclude my build... I ordered a few things for the new XS power battery, and while i was at it, I figured, i've already gone way over budget, why skimp on anything at this point - Sound deadening is one of those things. I even have the girlfriend on board with quieting the car- It is definitely a loud mother ******... She really noticed it on our trip up north. 


Kno Knoise Kolossus Edition Bulk Pack 70sq ft
Kord Ultra Flex 14 Gauge Speaker Wire 100'
Set Screw Ring Terminals - 1/0 Gauge Pair
Ultimate Negative Battery Terminal
Ultimate Positive Battery Terminal
Top Post Adapter - Negative
Top Post Adapter - Positive
Kolossus Fleks Kable 1/0 Black Power/Ground Wire (2ft)
KnuKonceptz Tinned Copper 1/0 Gauge Crimp Ring Terminal - Black
Kolossus Kable 18 Gauge Blue Primary / Remote Wire

Couple pics of some of the products, in case anyone is curious. 





















































I also ordered a few things from amazon that came in today...
I will be running a dedicated power and ground to my head unit. It will be ran from the hatch, all the way up to behind the unit... I also don't like how i have the wiring for the amps right now. In a rush to get things done, i didn't bother going under the carpet. Everything is very well hidden, but i know its there.... I also didn't like the way I was daisy chaining the remote wires, so I ordered a Barrier Terminal. 

Some of you may or may not know, but the PDX amps often have turn on pop. Papasin was able to eliminate the pop with the 360.3 in their family van - This was accomplished using the 360's turn on delay. The 6to8 doesn't have this, so i went for a module from Scosche - The unit allows up to 60 seconds of delay. I will prob just work my way up, slowly, until it is eliminated. The head unit's remote will be connected to the 6to8, which will feed into the Scosche module - The Scosche will then be fed to the barrier, where i will daisy chain 3 of the connections together. The other side of the barrier will go to each of the amps. 
Other than that, I just got some basic 16 gauge primary wire in black and red for the dedicated power and ground and a few connectors for various things. 











http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0050MODRE/ref=od_aui_detailpages00?ie=UTF8&psc=1









http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00LIAHNA6/ref=od_aui_detailpages00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Saturday I am going to drive down to San Diego and grab some MLV and CCF. I plan on doing the entire trunk and ripping up the interior to do all of my floor. I will prob seal off the driver door speaker holes and the rear doors as well. 

As far as weight is concerned, I'm not worried about it. As it it sits now, I still get 46MPG a week driving very quickly and having a heavy foot - if i really see a noticeable difference in MPG, i'll either say eff it, or try and drive a little more economical. My goal is also to lose a few pounds before my wedding.... so there is that! 

Yesterday I was able to get my steering wheel controls to work... For whatever reason, when i installed it, it wouldn't automatically set itself, like it should. I had to use the reset button on the module and config it manually. She's working though...

And as far as the kicks go, i am currently working on scheduling the install for when I am on a trip for work.

I think that covers where I am at right now...


----------



## DLO13

Little update for the 6to8. 
Also picked up my 100 sqft roll of MLV AND 70 sqft of ccf

Couple people have questioned why I would add all that weight to a prius. 
Well I got 52MPG on my way back averaging 71mph 80 mile drive. 
That's with an extra battery in the car and a bunch of tools.
I think I will be fine. 

Some of the things I plan to do in the rest of this build log is to debunk or test some theories people have about the Prius and its electrical system. I am hoping to answer some of these questions and establish some actual fact for other prius owners. I was already told by a shop owner that my car can't handle the 3 amps and that the V9 alone would push the system to its limits, IF it would play at all. Welp, that's been disproven...


----------



## bbfoto

Takin' the time, doin' it right! I like it.


----------



## jdsoldger

I have switched from barrier strips to Euro Style terminal strips in my builds. They may be worth looking into. I am liking them a lot more than crimping all those spades on!


----------



## DLO13

jdsoldger said:


> I have switched from barrier strips to Euro Style terminal strips in my builds. They may be worth looking into. I am liking them a lot more than crimping all those spades on!


Heh. That was actually suggested to me, but I couldn't find any I liked on Amazon. I may change in the future, but I think these will get the job done for now.


----------



## jdsoldger

DLO13 said:


> Heh. That was actually suggested to me, but I couldn't find any I liked on Amazon. I may change in the future, but I think these will get the job done for now.


I couldn't either. But radio shack has one for $3.50 each that are nice. I have been clearing out all the local ones trying to build up a collection.


----------



## jdsoldger

Turns out they are on sale for $1.75 each! I just ordered 10 of them. With shipping it came out to $2.50 each, nice price.

12-Position European-Style Mini Terminal Strip - Radioshack


----------



## DLO13

sounds like a good deal, but i already have the barrier strips and the spades that fit. If i decide i dont like the way it comes out, I may make the switch - I'm good for now.


----------



## Buckyibf

Whos CCF and MLV did you go with??


----------



## DLO13

Soundproofing place in Escondido. 220 bucks for 100 sqft mov and 75 sqft ccf with adhesive backing


----------



## DLO13

So my amp was shipped out Thursday and Alpine received it on Friday. 
The tech team found a bad IC (IC1451) - This controls the power output - which explains why i had none/very little on my chans 1/2.

The team will be replacing the part and I have requested a follow up test with a new birth sheet to see if the power output has changed from the original. 

I imagine I will have it back late this week or early next week. The repair location is about 15 miles from where I live. 

Also received most of those things I ordered from Knu and amazon. This weekend I am hoping to swap out my battery and get teh CLD and CCF down.


----------



## DLO13

New idea for my trunk that I think I am more than capable of doing. May also be able to add the spare back in... Going to try and sketch this decently for you guys and get your opinion.


----------



## Alrojoca

Sub'ed. Great info and upgrades progress 

I also got the same terminal barriers from Amazon, I like the clear cover and numbered terminals, I got like 10 of the 4 row connector instead of 8 rows or more. Mine came from China and were like $0.50 each.

Only issue I noticed is that even with the screws tight, if I shake them they rattle and an 8 connector one will make more noise. The noise may not be noticeable unless you off road driving or drive over rough roads. To fix them I removed each plate and placed some electrical tape behind each plate, some took 2 layers for a tight secured fit. Time consuming simple fix if you want to prevent occasional noise of the plates banging on the brown plastic or some extra percussion for your music while you drive, ha ha


----------



## DLO13

Mocked up my initial plan with some cardboard I had laying around and it didn't work out like I wanted. 

There are a couple more things I may try. I'll have to take another look this weekend and see if I can pull it off.


----------



## DLO13

Settled on my remote location....


----------



## DLO13

Quick post of some pics Because I'm on my phone.


----------



## DLO13




----------



## JayinMI

Is that marine birch plywood or Home Depot birch plywood?

Nice to see it coming along. When you showed the pile of stuff in the back, I somehow thought you were packing up for another trip to JT's. lol

Jay


----------



## DLO13

JayinMI said:


> Is that marine birch plywood or Home Depot birch plywood?
> 
> Nice to see it coming along. When you showed the pile of stuff in the back, I somehow thought you were packing up for another trip to JT's. lol
> 
> Jay


Lol. Lowes birch plywood :/
I just learned that I have a really awesome lumber supply store down the street. If I need to redo it, I will have to go there. 

And I wish JT was doing the box and false floor. I am giving it a try first and if it doesn't work out I will prob have him do it. 

He will be doing the kicks in the near future.


----------



## papasin

JayinMI said:


> When you showed the pile of stuff in the back, I somehow thought you were packing up for another trip to JT's. lol



JT has another car in his install bay at the moment.


----------



## mrstop

DLO13 said:


> Lol. Lowes birch plywood :/
> I just learned that I have a really awesome lumber supply store down the street. If I need to redo it, I will have to go there.


Stay away from Home Depot and Lowes plywood if at all possible. As you can tell from your pics, there are voids everywhere.

I'll be interested to see what you came up with.


----------



## DLO13

Quick update since I really only posted up Pics...

So this weekend I tackled some dampening, wiring, and the new sub enclosure.

*Dampening:*
I removed the carpeting from the driver and passenger side. I put down 1 layer of CLD, 1 Layer of Foam, and 1 Layer of MLV, overlapping wherever a cut was needed. The Knuconceptz CLD is awesome! Super thick and really easy to cut/work with. The foam I got from the soundproofing shop in San Diego is also really nice to work with - It is significantly thicker than RAAM and the adhesive was nice to work with as well. The MLV had a mild rubber smell, which i actually think smells like new car... I also put some foam on the back of many of the plastic panels in the center console, and other areas that I could easily get to. 

*Wiring:*
A dedicated power and ground wire was ran from the back of the head unit to the rear of the car, where a distribution block sits. I also replaced the interconnects I had with a very short, 6 foot cable that runs from the back of the head unit, down the console and under the carpet. This allows me to virtually have no extra cabling under my seat, which was one of the things that really bothered me about the wiring I had originally done. The amps and wiring was kind of slapped together as a temporary solution to get things playing. I was able to run the wires under the carpeting and forward, thru the center console and back to the other seat - I am really happy with this and it should allow my wiring to be MUCH cleaner than before. I was also able to remove my USB extension cable I had for the 6to8. Again, because everything was ran under the carpet, I was able to remove a lot of extra length of cable, making everything appear cleaner. 

*Sub Enclosure:*
The previous sub enclosure I made was perfect size for the sub, but not the right size for my install goals. It was slightly too large and did not allow me to have full functionality of the cargo area. What I did was downsize the box, which was previously 1.9 ft3, and is now 1.61 ft3. Now, this is not as large as I would like, but it was a guarantee fit for the car, and was simple to plan out, while giving me as close to the desired volume I needed. I had originally planned on using MDF, but 2 Home Depot locations had broken saws, and were unable to cut the sheets down for me. I ended up going with 2 of the small sheets of birch from Home Depot. I know it isn't the best type of birch to use, but despite what the pics look like, there were VERY FEW voids. The pic caught a couple that it had, but I think the pics are also misleading, as a few of the spots that look to be voids are actually just dark spots. 

*This week's plans:*
My head unit is currently sitting in my passenger seat and all the dash pieces are on the floor in the back seat. I plan to rewire the power and ground and re-install the head unit.

I will also be clearing out the back of my car, which is currently used as storage, and that should allow me to apply my sound proofing to the hatch area. Once that it done, I will drop in the enclosure and begin planning out the remainder of the false floor...

She's coming along, but my schedule is about to get gnarly. I will be gone for most of June and July for work, and will have no time to work on the car. 
If i can't get things done in time, I will prob end up having JT finish it all.


----------



## req

I don't know how ive missed your thread, I just went through all of it, ill admit I skipped most of the conversation - but excellent job.

I was bummed out you didn't go with a carpc in the end... you know - PCMR and all...

awesome idea with the aluminum foam stuff for the doors. great thinking, I may have to steal that from you in the future!

I love the pillars and illusion drivers. I kind of wish I had a Toyota because of those caverns you've got for pillars. that's the perfect speaker area in a car IMO.

the plywood will be fine for your box. I use plywood (usually of a better grade than that, but yeah) on all my boxes if I can. it saves weight and its got less flex. I prefer that it works better with screws as well.

ill be keeping an eye on your build sir. great work thus far! please keep posting details for us all to watch


----------



## drowssap

My god this thread is killing me! Can't wait for my prius install to be completed. Problem is that what I want is beyond my capabilities and I just do not have the funds to complete it. The bad part is that I have ALL the equipment staring at me every day! Kudos on the install. Hope you get it done in time.


----------



## DLO13

req said:


> I was bummed out you didn't go with a carpc in the end... you know - PCMR and all...


LOL. A car PC is so far away.... Sooooo far. It would be nice to have and fun to play with, but it is going to be something that needs a lot of tinkering... and I just dont have the time for it.


----------



## DLO13

This weekend i will be getting everything playing again... standby.


----------



## 1styearsi

DLO13 said:


> -- I appreciate the subs and the support guys. And just for the record, I enjoy the way the car looks. It's not like my last two cars where every time I parked, I turned around and looked at it, but it was a very practical choice for me, and I am very happy with it for those reasons.
> 
> -- I took some measurements a couple of days ago with the assistance of a non-supportive 16 year old sister - who did not want to hold the measuring tape straight :laugh:. But this should give a good idea of what kind of space i'm working with. Let's get to know the car.
> 
> -- Image 1 is where the battery is located in the vehicle. It is located in the rear hatch, on the passenger side, under the factory floor. I plan to run 1/0 awg for my power and ground, into a Streetwires CBR44M, combo distribution block and fuse holder. I am not sure where I want to put the ground right now. I am thinking I can just mount it on the negative battery post. _(Thoughts?)_ From there I will be running 4 gauge in to each amp. I really like the form factor of the CBR44M. I purchased it from a DIYMA forum member a couple of days ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -- Image 2 is the center cover for the factory false floor. The Prius has a super deep spare and extra cargo space area that is accessed by opening this cover. I am going to try and reuse this. I might add a little MDF or CLD to the bottom to give it some more mass, but I am going to hold off until I have the sub playing and see what I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -- Image 3 and 4 is the next layer down. This is the cargo storage area located under the false floor. It is actually a really cool feature the car has. Previously I used it for my surf stuff, but I am going to be purchasing a rubber mat. Notice the width of the area I have to work with. This is basically the width I have to work with for my amps. Image 4 shows what the space looks like with the cargo tray removed. (I know you can't read the tape)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -- Image 5 is the depth from the bottom of the spare to the bottom of the factory cover. I have 15 inches to work with from the deepest portion of the well. If you take a look at JT's Prius install, you can see that his enclosure was angled at the base to provide a level mounting surface. I haven't yet determined how I plan do achieve this. The other thing to take notice of is the overhang. This takes away a small amount of space for me to work with. No biggie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -- Image 6 shows the max length of the well. I wont be able to take advantage of the 25", for the reason I mentioned above, as well as the curvature at the most rear portion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -- Image 7 is the width of the well, once again, we have rounded corners and some curves, so I wont have the full area to work with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -- Image 8 explains itself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -- At this time, I wont be attempting to glass. I think it's what I will want to do in the long run, but I want to try a solid wood build first. I have a lot of volume to work with already, and I think that would be the only advantage over the MDF. I roughly calculated the type of volume I can get out of the space, and I roughly came up with 2.31 Ft3. If someone would like to run some numbers for me, please do. This calculation was based on a 22"x22"x11" square box. (Like I said, it's a very rough calculation).
> I am including the spec sheet from ID as a reference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -- Moving on, I picked up some DIYMA 14 gauge speaker wire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -- To get the signal from the factory radio, I will be running some speaker wire from behind the factory radio to this. I considered using a line driver or a converter, but was talked out of it because they thought that due to the added connections, it was a potential location to add noise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -- Out of the Mosconi 6to8v8, I am still not sure what interconnects I want to run. I am definitely on a tight budget and looking for suggestions if you are up for it. I am currently considering the following:
> Amazon.com : Rockford Fosgate Twisted Pair 6-Feet Signal Cable : Vehicle Amplifier Stereo Patch Cables : Car Electronics
> Stinger SI426 2-Channel 4000 Series RCA Interconnect Cable
> Stinger SI226 6 Ft 2000 Series 2-Channel RCA Interconnect Cable
> Rockford Fosgate RFIT-6 (rfit6) 6' (1.8 m.) 2-Channel Dual Twist RCA Interconnect Cable
> StreetWires ZN1220 ZeroNoise 1 Series 2-Ch RCA Interconnect 2m (6.6 ft.)
> StreetWires ZN3220 ZeroNoise 3 Series 2-Ch RCA Interconnect 2m (6.6 ft.)
> 6ft Premium 2 RCA Plug/2 RCA Plug M/M 22AWG Cable - Black - Monoprice.com
> 
> -- I also picked up a 32 sqft pack of Second Skin Damplifer (bstock). I am really unhappy with the thickness of the butyl, but we will see how it works after the install. I grabbed a speaker tweaker kit for the doors as well. Also, I reached out to someone to get a price on some MLV.
> 
> -- Lastly, for tonight, I was hoping someone could give me some input on the Blackhole Stuff. I am wondering if I should consider grabbing some for my enclosure. I have plenty of volume, but will it improve the sound quality at all?


just throwing this out there....i just installed my 10's and my vintage PPI POWERCLASS 2150,i wanted to use the factory deck in my 2014 civic coupe(it's a clarion).i have been a Audiocontrol fan for 20 years so i looked to them for integration and came up with this- lc2i - AudioControl
it was some of the best money i ever spent.
no need to run a turn on wire and i didn't have to run rca's from the front plus it fixes the bass roll off that comes with a factory deck.
it work's as advertised. IT ADDED NO NOISE!! IT SOUNDS AWESOME!!!!
it's not a crappy line out converter.......


----------



## DLO13

Looks pretty cool, but the 6to8 does everything that unit does. Hopefully someone reading this thread will have a use for it!


----------



## 1styearsi

DLO13 said:


> Looks pretty cool, but the 6to8 does everything that unit does. Hopefully someone reading this thread will have a use for it!


hay it look's like you have done some fine work there.my wife has a 2012 Prius,she won't let me install anything in it :laugh:.


----------



## DLO13

Last night was spent improving the sound dampening in the rear of the car, as well as wiring up the gear under the seats.
The barrier strip was added, along with the remote delay, to attempt to prevent turn on/off pop. 
The grill on the sub was really a bummer - The screws that came w/ it, from parts express, broke off in the ply-wood, and i was not able to secure it with screws. Rather than drill them out and using bigger screws, i just left them in to make sure the enclosure stayed sealed. I ended up using some double sided tape to attach the grill, and just give it some much needed protection.

I still think I am going to end up having JT finish the build, but for now, i need to get some music going, and take care of the things that I can do with limited time, tools, and work space.


----------



## mrstop

DLO13 said:


> I wanted to make sure that my door panel went back on easily and i wanted to make sure i didnt obstruct the window. I thought about screwing it in and using some large washers to distribute the preasure, but i didnt want to add holes to the door if I wasnt sure it would work. I ended up using a large single piece of second skin, and tracing out the foam to sit flush in between two pieces. I will let the pics show the rest...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My thoughts... I'm excited. They are 100% air tight with the multiple layers of second skin, and the foam is super stiff, and as light as can be.


Question: Did you have to trim the foam on the back of the door card? I blocked the big holes in bottom of the door and this and the MLV seemed to not allow the door card to go back on. It seems that the foam piece goes into the bottom hole somewhat.


----------



## DLO13

mrstop said:


> Question: Did you have to trim the foam on the back of the door card? I blocked the big holes in bottom of the door and this and the MLV seemed to not allow the door card to go back on. It seems that the foam piece goes into the bottom hole somewhat.


Yep. You need to remove that foam that is on the door card. I believe when the entire door is stock, that foam will block a lot of that hole, and goes inside of the door cavity a bit - when the hole no longer exists, and is blocked up, then you have to fight with it to get it on - once you remove the foam, it goes on easily.


----------



## DLO13

I currently have a little hiss from my 6to8, and tonight I need to troubleshoot a few issues i have. 

wish me lucks!


----------



## DLO13

I wasn't able to get to the car last night, but hopefully by the end of the weekend, I will have my door panels generously coated in CLD, everything playing, and a nice tune. Fingers crossed for no more issues.


----------



## DLO13

Another weekend with nothing getting done on the car, but it was really nice. Went to the beach, did a bonfire - had some really great meals and celebrated the Fiance's bday...

There are some thing that I am thinking about in my head right now that I just wanted to lay out there... Some ideas for some changes.

1) Replace the 6to8 and my double din and run a P99. Simple, clean, beauitful deck. My concern would be tuning from the head unit - I love tuning from the laptop now. 

2) Replace the PDX Amps with (2) Helix A4 and (1) SPXL1000
This is 100% dependent on pricing. I am considering this because I hoping that I will be able to showcase my amps in my install, and I don't want to spend money on the install, if I am going to later want to upgrade the amps. The Helix amps should be great for both looks and long lasting quality, as well as keeping me from the upgrade bug. My concern would be the high amount of draw with Class A amps.

3) Replace the PDX amps with some Focal FPD 900.6 amps (2) of these.
I would run just these two amps. 150 Tweet, 150 Mid, 400 Midbass, 600 sub
The 600 sub would be per amp, totaling 1200rms. 
This again would be a simple, clean, elegant solution.


----------



## jb4674

What's with the gigantic pictures?


----------



## DLO13

jb4674 said:


> What's with the gigantic pictures?


the pics are large, but the website scales them.
Refresh the page or fix ur browser


----------



## Bluenote

Option 3 sounds good to me, two stealth silver boxes make for a clean layout without sacrificing too much power or drawing too much current. .02


----------



## DLO13

Bluenote said:


> Option 3 sounds good to me, two stealth silver boxes make for a clean layout without sacrificing too much power or drawing too much current. .02


You like this over the current PDX array?


----------



## Bluenote

Not really, lol. As this is an array that I foresee doing too. I had ideas for the FDP amps but they supposedly were pulled for a revamp. I think you'd be good with either one.


----------



## DLO13

Joined the H800 club and may be switching Amps... I think the kick build will start in about 10 days...


----------



## Alrojoca

That H800 club is a good one and its earning popularity


----------



## Coppertone

DLO13 said:


> Joined the H800 club and may be switching Amps... I think the kick build will start in about 10 days...


Welcome to the H800 club, but which amps and in what configuration will you be going with now ?


----------



## DLO13

We Will wait until I have them in hand. But should be similar power and class a/b.


----------



## Lymen

Nice! Can't wait to see the updates


----------



## damonryoung

DLO13 said:


> We Will wait until I have them in hand. But should be similar power and class a/b.



3k watts and ab?


Beware of autocorrect...


----------



## papasin

I have nearly 4k available of AB in my Civic, with the OEM alternator but with an AGM battery and the Big 3. I think JT did a Prius build with some Tru amps also but not sure about total power available on those. 

I'm not going to get into DLO's build thread on sonic attributes of AB vs. D, but in my car, the draw of so called "inefficient" AB amps hasn't been an issue FWIW.


----------



## DLO13

Coppertone said:


> Welcome to the H800 club, but which amps and in what configuration will you be going with now ?


I may have spoken too soon. 
new h800 may be for sale.


----------



## DLO13

DRTHJTA said:


> 3k watts and ab?
> 
> 
> Beware of autocorrect...


yeppers. I don't imagine that I will ever actually be drawing full power. I guess we will find out if the prius charging system is as stout as some claim.


----------



## Coppertone

Darn and here I thought I was quick to buy and sell MY gear lol.


----------



## DLO13

Coppertone said:


> Darn and here I thought I was quick to buy and sell MY gear lol.


I loaded up the h800 software this morning and realized just how powerful the 6to8 is. 

I will be happy with either... I think everyone who isn't bias knows, that an H800 or P99 has PLENTY of capability to create amazingness. 

If I had the money to get all of the addons for the 6to8, I don't know if i would have considered the H800. 
I love the idea of the remote for tuning and built in optical. I am currently looking for head units with optical out, but i'm not sure I want to give up a double din...


----------



## Alrojoca

Look forward to see the see the new Zapco class AB amps 

Just a wild guess


----------



## DLO13

Alrojoca said:


> Look forward to see the see the new Zapco class AB amps
> 
> Just a wild guess


:laugh:

Who knows... i may stay with the PDX.... :laugh::laugh::laugh:

My mind has been all over the place with the finishing details of the build... and when i say finishing, i mean i want it in my car, playing, and i want to just tune for a year or so without wanting to swap gear. 

ipads... kicks... rear fill..... diff amps, cd changers.... anything could happen.


----------



## papasin

Contrary to what others might think, I keep telling DLO to stick with what he has.


----------



## DLO13

papasin said:


> Contrary to what others might think, I keep telling DLO to stick with what he has.


Tis true.


----------



## DLO13

Sold the Pioneer today.... just waiting on payment. But this came in the mail..... I don't plan to put anything alpine in it...


----------



## Brian_smith06

Jealous! I wish alpine made a kit for my car. But alas I have an 04 Tahoe not an 07+


----------



## DLO13

hmmm


----------



## Brian_smith06

papasin said:


> Contrary to what others might think, I keep telling DLO to stick with what he has.


Im glad he didn't listen. Im the one buying his headunit tomorrow


----------



## DLO13

Brian_smith06 said:


> Im glad he didn't listen. Im the one buying his headunit tomorrow


LOL


----------



## Alrojoca

No Head unit then? only ipad? I bet that mounting kit was like 4 times the cost of the $15.00 Metra and those. 

Got that directly from Alpine?


----------



## DLO13

I ordered it from crutchfield. 20 bucks shipped. 
I think i may order another as a backup....

My plan is to get a case and glue the case, with the ipad in it to the back of the kit. It fits really well in the opening and i think it will look pretty close to stock if you walk by the car. 

Nothing like what JT does or can do, but I think this is a small enough project for me to accomplish in my apartment, and it doesn't require me having my car apart for days at a time, or playing with bondo and glass for the first time.
I will give this a trying shot and see what I can pull off.

I will be going the Mrs. Papasin route and utilizing an Apple lightning to HDMI cable, fed directly into a HDMI Audio Extractor, and running optical to the H800. 

I will need to figure it out a bit more and do some planning, but I have high hopes.


----------



## Brian_smith06

DLO13 said:


> I ordered it from crutchfield.* 20 bucks shipped.*
> I think i may order another as a backup....
> 
> My plan is to get a case and glue the case, with the ipad in it to the back of the kit. It fits really well in the opening and i think it will look pretty close to stock if you walk by the car.
> 
> Nothing like what JT does or can do, but I think this is a small enough project for me to accomplish in my apartment, and it doesn't require me having my car apart for days at a time, or playing with bondo and glass for the first time.
> I will give this a trying shot and see what I can pull off.
> 
> I will be going the Mrs. Papasin route and utilizing an *Apple lightning to HDMI cable, fed directly into a HDMI Audio Extractor, and running optical to the H800*.
> 
> I will need to figure it out a bit more and do some planning, but I have high hopes.


aren't those like 200 from alpine? Im going to stock up on them too just to sell and make some moneyepper:

on and yum on the optical. I miss running optical from my old w200 to the h701


----------



## Alrojoca

Ha ha, I love those X on the sig, crossing the stuff sold, I bet If you sell the amps, like the HU and the Mosconi, we will see X's on the amps too. 

We also are going to hear how great those Alpine amps are just like we heard with the Mosconi and the Pioneer HU


----------



## DLO13

Alrojoca said:


> Ha ha, I love those X on the sig, crossing the stuff sold, I bet If you sell the amps, like the HU and the Mosconi, we will see X's on the amps too.
> 
> We also are going to hear how great those Alpine amps are just like we heard with the Mosconi and the Pioneer HU


LOL. I havent sold the 6to8.
I crossed out things i'm no longer planning on using. 
And i have heard everything in my car for a very minimal period of time. 
That being said, the only bummer is that I purchased some RCA cables from a real wise-guy  and now I have no use for them!


----------



## Alrojoca

:laugh::laugh: That is what happens when you change plans and decide to go full digital with optical cables. 

It's going to be nice when finished though


----------



## DLO13

Alrojoca said:


> :laugh::laugh: That is what happens when you change plans and decide to go full digital with optical cables.
> 
> It's going to be nice when finished though


You take returns right? 90 days?


----------



## papasin

Brian_smith06 said:


> Im glad he didn't listen. Im the one buying his headunit tomorrow


I'm pretty happy with the one I have in one of my vehicles.


----------



## Brian_smith06

papasin said:


> I'm pretty happy with the one I have in one of my vehicles.


I miss my old w200 with optical to the h701 but this is a great compromise


----------



## papasin

Brian_smith06 said:


> I miss my old w200 with optical to the h701 but this is a great compromise


I have it via RCA straight to a 6to8v8 in the car pictured above.

In my Civic, I have W910 with optical to an H800.

Both are quiet, no pops, noise, or whine (although there better not be any whine to the first one since there's no alternator ). Don't get me wrong, optical is great. But a clean install, via RCA is not going to limit the SQ. Going to be much more important with the tune, install, and speakers, IMHO.


----------



## Brian_smith06

papasin said:


> I have it via RCA straight to a 6to8v8 in the car pictured above.
> 
> In my Civic, I have W910 with optical to an H800.
> 
> Both are quiet, no pops, noise, or whine (although there better not be any whine to the first one since there's no alternator ). Don't get me wrong, optical is great. But a clean install, via RCA is not going to limit the SQ. Going to be much more important with the tune, install, and speakers, IMHO.



Oh I agree and glad to see your having great results. This time around I plan to go back in and redo all of my wiring. last time I just rushed it and had some alt whine. Had originally planned on just selling vehicle but now I love it and willing to put in some blood sweat and tears. 

Anywho back to the Prius build. We can discuss mine in my thread. Can't wait to see how you iPad turns out!


----------



## DLO13

Today I spent a couple of minutes trimming some plastic from the Perfect fit kit.
Everything looks like it will line up pretty well. 
I used some Duct Tape to hold it in place and make sure the fit was good. I didn't line it up perfectly, but I think i can get it looking pretty nice. 

I don't have my black mini yet, this is a buddies i borrowed for some testing i will be doing until mine arrives. 










I found a really good deal on a 128gb 4G model. Didn't have to pay tax either. 

I also ordered some other parts I will need for the install. 
I will post them up here shortly.


----------



## DLO13

Had a good amount of help on this one from the Papasin's... Not everything i'm using has been recommended by them and I will be trying some things that haven't really been tried.


Here goes that shopping list...

*How to get music from Ipad to H800 via TOSLink:*

Apple Digital AV Adapter
Lightning Digital AV Adapter - Apple Store (U.S.)

HDMI Audio Extractor (HDMI to TOSLink)
Amazon.com: ViewHD Premium HDMI to HDMI + Audio (SPDIF + RAC L/R) Audio Extractor | Converter | VHD-H2HSAs: Electronics

To power the Extractor
Amazon.com: Nextrox® Car LED Display Power Supply 12V to 5V 3A DC/DC Buck Converter Module: Electronics

Standard TOSLink Cable (Chose it because it's Thin and digital is digital)
Amazon.com: Cmple - TOSLink Optical Digital Audio Cable SPDIF Dolby Digital DTS -25 ft: Electronics

Standard HDMI Cable (chose it because it's short and thin)
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007PESCCC/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I will also need a Lightning Cable to go from the Apple adapter for Data/Power, but i have lots of these...

From the lightning cable, i will plug it into this hub (here is one of the things that hasn't gone well for others and/or isn't recommended - we will see how it goes)
Amazon.com: Sabrent 4-Port USB 2.0 Hub with Individual Power Switches and LEDs (HB-UMLS): Computers & Accessories

I will then use my factory USB connection in my center console to connect to the hub. I hope to use this to connect my laptop to the iPad to add music. and when the ipad is fully charged, i can turn off the iPad switch and use it to charge my cell phone in the same center console.

This cable will be used to connect my laptop to the center console.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008Y523XU/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

The hub will be connected to this unit. It will provide enough power to fully charge the ipad mini.
USBbuddy, Portable Powerpole (12V) to USB (5V) Converter and Device Charger [USBbuddy] - $19.99

*iPad install*

Screen protector for... protection
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00RO6844W/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Case to use to secure the iPad to the dash kit
Amazon.com: Gearonic Hard PC Back Case Cover Slim Shell for iPad mini, Crystal Clear (AV-5130CPUIB): Computers & Accessories

Some hot glue that was recommended to me by an installer. It peels of clean but holds really well.
Stanley GS500 6-Pack 4-Inch Formula II-Super Strength Glue Sticks - Arts And Crafts Glue Gun Sticks - Amazon.com

and a gun for it...
Stanley GR20K Trigger Feed Hot Melt Glue Gun Kit - Arts And Crafts Glue Guns - Amazon.com


----------



## Alrojoca

Will you be able to remove it or will it stay there permanently ?


----------



## DLO13

Alrojoca said:


> Will you be able to remove it or will it stay there permanently ?


I intend to leave it permanently, but the case and hot glue will allow me to just cut it out with a razor blade without damaging the ipad at all. at least that's the goal.


----------



## MrsPapasin

DLO13,

Perhaps I am misunderstanding what you are trying to do, but I see several problems with the usb solution you are proposing. From what you have said this is what I understand you are trying to accomplish:

Car battery to USB buddy to USB hub upstream port with one downstream port connected to the digital av adapter lighting port and then on to the iPad mini, and a second downstream port connected to the center console which will go to your laptop. 

By upstream port I mean the part of the usb hub that has the usb cable already attached, at least for the one you indicated that you are going to use.

By downstream port, those are the 4-ports you can plug usb cables into on the hub you selected.

If this is how you envision using the hub, then I doubt it will work. From my understanding, a hub isn't a Y connector that you can connect any which way. It generally has a single upstream port that you usually connect to your computer. Your laptop has to be connected to the upstream port for it to sync with your iPad. It doesn't work by connecting your iPad and your laptop to the downstream ports. Wikipedia explains it much better than I can. It says, "Each hub has exactly one upstream port and a number of downstream ports. The upstream port connects the hub (directly or through other hubs) to the host. Other hubs or devices can be attached to the downstream ports. During normal transmission, hubs are essentially transparent: *data received from its upstream port is broadcast to all devices attached to its downstream ports; data received from a downstream port is generally forwarded to the upstream port only. This way, what is sent by the host is received by all hubs and devices, and what is sent by a device is received by the host but not by the other devices* (an exception is resume signaling). " USB hub - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Second problem is you cannot sync through the digital av adapter. Directly off of Apple's website it says, "The Lightning Digital AV Adapter and Lightning to VGA Adapter do not support USB syncing. To sync your Lightning-enabled device, connect your device directly to the Lightning to USB cable."
https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT202044

Third problem is the hub you selected says, "For a stable connection, the devices connected to the 4 Port Hub must not exceed a combined current of 5 volts 500mAh. External hard-drives should be connected to an external power source. This 4 Port hub will not charge an iPad (it will only sync)." So this means for the hub you selected, it cannot charge the iPad mini. At best you'll get 500mA out of a single port which isn't enough to charge the iPad mini. You'll also run into the problem that we were having with getting the iPad mini to charge on the P99. The iPad minis require BC 1.1 or 1.2 charging specification to charge properly. It governs the way in which charging is negotiated. See the thread I started on that for more info about BC 1.1 and 1.2 charging in the technical and advanced section.
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/technical-advanced-car-audio-discussion/177122-how-get-older-hus-such-p99-charge-devices-like-ipad-mini.html

It's good to see you trying things, but please be careful. Best thing is to go back to reading the specs of each device you are purchasing and before hooking things together make sure you have a thorough understanding of how each component works. 

Have fun and Good luck!




DLO13 said:


> Had a good amount of help on this one from the Papasin's... Not everything i'm using has been recommended by them and I will be trying some things that haven't really been tried.
> 
> 
> Here goes that shopping list...
> 
> *How to get music from Ipad to H800 via TOSLink:*
> 
> Apple Digital AV Adapter
> Lightning Digital AV Adapter - Apple Store (U.S.)
> 
> HDMI Audio Extractor (HDMI to TOSLink)
> Amazon.com: ViewHD Premium HDMI to HDMI + Audio (SPDIF + RAC L/R) Audio Extractor | Converter | VHD-H2HSAs: Electronics
> 
> To power the Extractor
> Amazon.com: Nextrox® Car LED Display Power Supply 12V to 5V 3A DC/DC Buck Converter Module: Electronics
> 
> Standard TOSLink Cable (Chose it because it's Thin and digital is digital)
> Amazon.com: Cmple - TOSLink Optical Digital Audio Cable SPDIF Dolby Digital DTS -25 ft: Electronics
> 
> Standard HDMI Cable (chose it because it's short and thin)
> Amazon.com: Mediabridge FLEX Series HDMI Cable (1 Foot) - High-Speed Supports 4K, Ethernet, 3D and Audio Return [Newest Standard]: Electronics
> 
> I will also need a Lightning Cable to go from the Apple adapter for Data/Power, but i have lots of these...
> 
> From the lightning cable, i will plug it into this hub (here is one of the things that hasn't gone well for others and/or isn't recommended - we will see how it goes)
> Amazon.com: Sabrent 4-Port USB 2.0 Hub with Individual Power Switches and LEDs (HB-UMLS): Computers & Accessories
> 
> I will then use my factory USB connection in my center console to connect to the hub. I hope to use this to connect my laptop to the iPad to add music. and when the ipad is fully charged, i can turn off the iPad switch and use it to charge my cell phone in the same center console.
> 
> This cable will be used to connect my laptop to the center console.
> Amazon.com: CableWholesale 3-Feet USB 2.0 Type A Male to Type A Male Cable, Black (10U2-02103BK): Computers & Accessories
> 
> The hub will be connected to this unit. It will provide enough power to fully charge the ipad mini.
> USBbuddy, Portable Powerpole (12V) to USB (5V) Converter and Device Charger [USBbuddy] - $19.99
> 
> *iPad install*
> 
> Screen protector for... protection
> Amazon.com: LEDEBONE(TM)ipad mini Screen Protrctors Glass Screen Protector for ipad mini 1/2/3 Tempered Glass With 9H Ultra Slim Anti-scratch Anti Shatter Screen Protection(ipad mini 1/2/3): Cell Phones & Accessories
> 
> Case to use to secure the iPad to the dash kit
> Amazon.com: Gearonic Hard PC Back Case Cover Slim Shell for iPad mini, Crystal Clear (AV-5130CPUIB): Computers & Accessories
> 
> Some hot glue that was recommended to me by an installer. It peels of clean but holds really well.
> Stanley GS500 6-Pack 4-Inch Formula II-Super Strength Glue Sticks - Arts And Crafts Glue Gun Sticks - Amazon.com
> 
> and a gun for it...
> Stanley GR20K Trigger Feed Hot Melt Glue Gun Kit - Arts And Crafts Glue Guns - Amazon.com


----------



## DLO13

Thank you for the detailed reply, Linda... 

You perfectly understood what I am trying to accomplish. 

Initially, when I looked for a hub, I intended to use a Y slitter, for the exact reasons you mentioned (data flow may not work from 1 upstream port, to another), however, I wanted to first and foremost be able to use the hub to choose what device i want to have charged, and I thought the on/off switches might allow me to do this. I figured I would roll the dice on the data flow, as I believe some hubs CAN work this way. Then again... you typically have the downstream port connected to a computer and the devices communicate through the computer, so you may be exactly right. But that doesn't really matter anymore since the adapter is charge only!!! 

Thanks for the info! I knew i should have just talked to you about things first....
Maybe i should read the fine print as well


----------



## DLO13

Tested the hub last night for charging/data. No Go. 

Remote for my 6to8 is sold to a local guy from the forum, so I just gotta sell the 6to8v8 itself. 

Yesterday was like a 17 hour day of non-stop at the office, getting ready to hit the road.... so I was too pooped last night to do much.
I ended up using some standard hot glue that the fiance had in her crafts things and attached the white ipad mini to the perfect fit. It looks like it is going to work nicely. My only concern is that the ipad fits so well, that i have a very fine edge to work with. I am thinking that i may need to add more surface area to the ipad case so that i can get a better seal.... we will see. 

Ipad should be here Wednesday or Thursday.


----------



## DLO13

Snagged a W910 for dirty cheap. Picking it up tonight....

I have some ideas....


----------



## Coppertone

Welcome to our world lol...


----------



## DLO13

Coppertone said:


> Welcome to our world lol...


LOL. The simple solution would be to just run the 910. But I don't find it aesthetically pleasing. I am currently thinking of just running the 910 deeper in the dash, and making the ipad removable, but positioning it in front of the 910. I would use the 910 with the ipad instead of HDMI. 
This would allow me to keep steering wheel controls. I am aware that the 910 wont charge the ipad, but maybe i can change that, or live with it...

We will see.


----------



## Coppertone

Oh I truly agree there is nothing sexy about it, but it's in its simplicity that makes it work for the application that you need it for.


----------



## DLO13

A magician has my car!!


----------



## damonryoung

DLO13 said:


> A magician has my car!!


Why would you let an ass like David Blaine have your car? 













Can't wait to see the results!


----------



## DLO13

DRTHJTA said:


> Why would you let an ass like David Blaine have your car?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to see the results!




LOL. 
ur weird.


----------



## DLO13

So here is the updated gear list and whats going on with the car...

-- JT Pillars with Illusion C5CX 

-- JT Kicks with Illusion C8

-- ID Max12

-- Keeping the PDX V9s and M12 for now...

-- H800 for processing

--W910 for source, with the potential to sit it a little deeper in the dash, and hide it behind a sliding ipad mini (this will depend on if i can return it or not. lol) My iphone 6+ should get the job done otherwise. 

The ipad mini is something i want to do really badly, but after really putting some thought into it and seeing how many different parts are required, I still wouldn't end up with a flawless setup. The w910 on the other-hand allows me to keep my steering wheel controls when using the ipad or iphone, via AI-Net, which is nearly identical to Optical. Just simple and clean - like my original goal....


----------



## Brian_smith06

weak. get back to the drawing board


----------



## DLO13

Brian_smith06 said:


> weak. get back to the drawing board


Hey, no more posts on my thread until i get that disc back! :laugh:


----------



## Brian_smith06

I'm holding it hostage. I was jamming to toto on there over lunch. Made wife come out to car last night to listen to it too. 

And the "my voice is in phase my voice is in phase, my voice is out of phase tracks" 

She said it was trippy.


----------



## DLO13

Brian_smith06 said:


> I'm holding it hostage. I was jamming to toto on there over lunch. Made wife come out to car last night to listen to it too.
> 
> And the "my voice is in phase my voice is in phase, my voice is out of phase tracks"
> 
> She said it was trippy.


you can thank DRTHJTA for the disc. I got it from him.
But i NEEDS IT BACK!!


----------



## Brian_smith06

NEEVVAAAA


Ok I will get it back to you soon. Trying to find that one for you as well


----------



## DLO13

Brian_smith06 said:


> NEEVVAAAA
> 
> 
> Ok I will get it back to you soon. Trying to find that one for you as well


:laugh::laugh::laugh: Thanks


----------



## damonryoung

DLO13 said:


> you can thank DRTHJTA for the disc. I got it from him.
> But i NEEDS IT BACK!!


I'm pretty sure I've got all sorts of copies of that disc...


----------



## papasin

Brian_smith06 said:


> "my voice is in phase my voice is in phase, my voice is out of phase tracks"



That track and the 1-25 counting guy. MrsPapasin listens to that in her sleep, errr I mean as she tunes, or maybe both.  True story, just ask her.


----------



## damonryoung

papasin said:


> That track and the 1-25 counting guy. MrsPapasin listens to that in her sleep, errr I mean as she tunes, or maybe both.  True story, just ask her.


He's counting the sheep for her!


----------



## MrsPapasin

papasin said:


> That track and the 1-25 counting guy. MrsPapasin listens to that in her sleep, errr I mean as she tunes, or maybe both.  True story, just ask her.






DRTHJTA said:


> He's counting the sheep for her!



Lol, yes Mr. Phase and Mr. Count have a very soothing voice that lulls me to sleep and puts me in the zone for tuning nirvana.


----------



## Babs

Brian_smith06 said:


> "my voice is in phase my voice is in phase, my voice is out of phase"



Hahahahaha. I think we all know that one all too well. 


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Babs

MrsPapasin said:


> Lol, yes Mr. Phase and Mr. Count have a very soothing voice that lulls me to sleep and puts me in the zone for tuning nirvana.



I hope your other 1/2 let you know the praise I bestowed on your excellent music taste. Been rocking some great great music from the NCSQ meet that had your name on the demo tracks. Richard totally admitted you know how to pick some outstanding music. 

Another good one is, "the Fender Bass you are about to hear should be coming from your left speaker..." One of my favorites. Hehe


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrsPapasin

Babs said:


> I hope your other 1/2 let you know the praise I bestowed on your excellent music taste. Been rocking some great great music from the NCSQ meet that had your name on the demo tracks. Richard totally admitted you know how to pick some outstanding music.
> 
> Another good one is, "the Fender Bass you are about to hear should be coming from your left speaker..." One of my favorites. Hehe
> 
> 
> Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk



Thank you, Babs! Glad you are enjoying the music.


----------



## DLO13

Kicks are done.


----------



## Brian_smith06

Tease!


----------



## damonryoung

Brian_smith06 said:


> Tease!


no doubt....


----------



## papasin

I've seen pics (and at least 28 others who indicated they liked it).


----------



## damonryoung

papasin said:


> I've seen pics (and at least 28 others who indicated they liked it).


I see and liked... :thumbsup:


----------



## rton20s

papasin said:


> I've seen pics (and at least 28 others who indicated they liked it).


I saw them, too. They looked great. Will you have the car at the MECA show in Anaheim on the 20th?


----------



## papasin

rton20s said:


> I saw them, too.


And you didn't like them?  Still bitter JT not willing to part with the sails, eh?   :laugh:


----------



## rton20s

papasin said:


> And you didn't like them?  Still bitter JT not willing to part with the sails, eh?   :laugh:


There. Now the post is liked. I knew I had "liked" it, but I guess it was just one of the photos. 

I'm sure JT would part with the sails... if I was willing to give him enough cash. He'd probably just build me a new set. I do have a spare set of sails just waiting.


----------



## papasin

rton20s said:


> There. Now the post is liked. I knew I had "liked" it, but I guess it was just one of the photos.
> 
> I'm sure JT would part with the sails... if I was willing to give him enough cash. He'd probably just build me a new set. I do have a spare set of sails just waiting.


Just messing with ya. Didn't want to detract from your question to DLO too much though. So we hearing it in Anaheim?


----------



## DLO13

In regards to being at the show, we will see how the next couple of weeks turn out for me. I may have some life changing events coming up that can help my schedule out. 

As far as the kicks go, I haven't seen them in person yet, but i should be able to, tomorrow night or Wednesday. 

The only pics I have seen are from JT's Facebook.
I will post some more once i have the car. I will try to answer your parking break question, JUSTIN!  (I may call you this forever) and I will also include a shot of the leg room.


----------



## DLO13

Also. 

I think Tigerdirect is letting me return the ipad. If that is the case, I will run just the W910 and my iphone 6+ to H800 and the PDX amps.


----------



## papasin

YEAH JUSTIN!


----------



## DLO13

papasin said:


> YEAH JUSTIN!


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## rton20s

papasin said:


> YEAH JUSTIN!


WCA only needs one Justin, thank you very much.


----------



## DLO13

rton20s said:


> WCA only needs one Justin, thank you very much.


Time to vote this guy off the island...


----------



## papasin

Lol. There are two Richard's on WCA (both of whom have been there since inception), so a second Justin is allowed. Who's Dustin anyway?


----------



## rton20s

papasin said:


> Lol. There are two Richard's on WCA (both of whom have been there since inception), so a second Justin is allowed. Who's Dustin anyway?


I don't know, but hopefully he does well for the team in Fresno. Now, back to the Prius. I hope you can bring the car out to Anaheim Daniel.


----------



## DLO13

rton20s said:


> I don't know, but hopefully he does well for the team in Fresno. Now, back to the Prius. I hope you can bring the car out to Anaheim Daniel.


Me too!

the plan is to pick the car up on Tuesday night, more than likely, it will be Wednesday, and then install the 910 and get everything up and playing with just levels and crossovers set. 

I am driving up to Santa Cruz to check out a wedding venue with the Fiance, so it would be really nice to have good music this time. We made the trip up last time with just the stock rears.


----------



## DLO13

DLO13 said:


> Me too!
> 
> the plan is to pick the car up on Tuesday night, more than likely, it will be Wednesday, and then install the 910 and get everything up and playing with just levels and crossovers set.
> 
> I am driving up to Santa Cruz to check out a wedding venue with the Fiance, so it would be really nice to have good music this time. We made the trip up last time with just the stock rears.


Future father in law is having some scary health issues right now. We have been at Cedar Sinai working with their heart team... So heavy.

Anyways, no work was done to the car since picking it up from JT. All i can say is that everyone who has seen it, thinks it looks incredible and can't believe how clean it looks.


----------



## DLO13

New job. Better hours. Things should happen.


----------



## Kazuhiro

I'm enjoying these posts. They really speak to me.

My name is also Justin


----------



## Alrojoca

Great! :thumbsup: enjoy the new job and hours to spend on the hobby


----------



## DLO13

Alrojoca said:


> Great! :thumbsup: enjoy the new job and hours to spend on the hobby


We shall see if the fiance allows me to


----------



## ErinH

dropping you a line here just in case you have notifications turned on so you may get a chance to see it quickly...

I shot you a PM about meeting up tonight, so if you have the chance to meet up while you're in the area, I'm down.


----------



## DLO13

So today was the first day of the new job - Seems like it will be an awesome fit and a great move for my career.

This weekend, I think I should have some time to knock a few things off of my list of things to-do. I think we are going to have a bbq with some family, and a buddy will come over to help me out while we enjoy some good food and sunshine.

My list at this time isn't exactly glamorous... I need to finishing soundproofing a good chunk of the car.

For the time being, I intend to relocate the amps to the trunk and just hide them in the spare area, while leaving my enclosure on top. I just need to take care of a lot of the dirty work and do things right.


----------



## DLO13

Went to a little get together this weekend and got to hear some great cars, and meet some great people. More inspiration to get the major fabrication work completed.

Stay tuned....


----------



## MrsPapasin

DLO13 said:


> Went to a little get together this weekend and got to hear some great cars, and meet some great people. More inspiration to get the major fabrication work completed.
> 
> Stay tuned....


Looking good so far! Can't wait to hear the Prius play sound!


----------



## rton20s

Good finally talking to you in person Daniel. Those kicks looked great! I look forward to getting to hear the system play.


----------



## DLO13

Thanks!

Stuff is happening and there is a light at the end of the tunnel. 




rton20s said:


> Good finally talking to you in person Daniel. Those kicks looked great! I look forward to getting to hear the system play.


Awesome to meet you as well! Yeah yeah, my car looks like it sounds good. I have everyone fooled... 



MrsPapasin said:


> Looking good so far! Can't wait to hear the Prius play sound!


me too! And yes, as you know, JT makes things pretty


----------



## DLO13

2000 watts of Zapco goodness. My IDMAX is gonna be happy


----------



## Lymen

Win!


----------



## eling23

BEAUUUUUUUUUUUUUUTIFUL!!! now hook that baby up and get your car crankin!!!


----------



## rton20s

DLO13 said:


> 2000 watts of Zapco goodness. My IDMAX is gonna be happy


That's it? 

For reference, my Black 12 had _significantly_ less than 2000 watts behind it.


----------



## DLO13

eling23 said:


> BEAUUUUUUUUUUUUUUTIFUL!!! now hook that baby up and get your car crankin!!!


Stock rear door speakers with the Zapco and my idmax?
True rear stage.


----------



## DLO13

rton20s said:


> That's it?
> 
> For reference, my Black 12 had _significantly_ less than 2000 watts behind it.


LOL. Should go boom boom when I want it to.


----------



## almatias

DLO13 said:


> Stock rear door speakers with the Zapco and my idmax?
> 
> True rear stage.



Discard the rear stage if you want a good soundstage


----------



## DLO13

almatias said:


> Discard the rear stage if you want a good soundstage


LOL - That was a joke about not having the front 3 way connected.

And on the contrary, with the right tune, rearfill works really well, when done correctly.


----------



## almatias

DLO13 said:


> LOL - That was a joke about not having the front 3 way connected.
> 
> 
> 
> And on the contrary, with the right tune, rearfill works really well, when done correctly.



It was not a joke ... do not need 3way to have a great sound stage. I have only full + midbass and people are surprised


----------



## papasin

What is this rear fill you speaketh of?


----------



## DLO13

papasin said:


> What is this rear fill you speaketh of?


Eugene's


----------



## almatias

DLO13 said:


> Eugene's



http://youtu.be/UxMgLqPGzeQ
Check with your own ears. (Listen with a good headset)


----------



## almatias

Another...
http://youtu.be/zJw5Oe9xSoM


----------



## MrsPapasin

DLO13 said:


> Eugene's


----------



## almatias

http://youtu.be/c1gyyVl4nZU


----------



## DLO13

almatias said:


> http://youtu.be/c1gyyVl4nZU


and another?


----------



## almatias

DLO13 said:


> and another?



No comments ... Continue with the rear speakers...


----------



## jtaudioacc

lol lol


----------



## DLO13

almatias said:


> No comments ... Continue with the rear speakers...


Thank you for the help.


----------



## DLO13

Getting antzy...


----------



## DLO13

Okay. It's about to get real. 
Dream system is a reality. 
I feel like a kid on Christmas Eve.
So stoked.


----------



## CarAudioChris

DLO13 said:


> -- Haha, It was a bit of a joke. I am doing this with my buddy, and when we measured, I was like "lets take a little off and play it safe". I think I said that and we did that about 3 or 4 times when measuring.
> 
> -- Well, we built the box and we were super happy with it, but when we sat it in the car, it ended up sitting a little differently then our flat cuts... It was strange. I think it grew!
> 
> Few things I used....
> Deck Screws
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorilla Wood Glue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -- I am going to just let the pics do the talking...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -- Test fit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -- After the box was assembled, I used some silicone caulking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -- After I rubbed the corners down really well with the caulk , we attached the top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -- A couple of the fitment pics....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -- The gap between the factory false floor and the enclosure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -- The next couple of days I plan to put down some dampening materials, CLD, Ensolite, MLV. Like I mentioned above, I have to work around others schedules. We are short staffed at work right now and im working 1PM-10PM Friday-Tuesday.. No fun
> 
> -- Now that the construction of the box is complete, minus the carpet or vinyl, I will be able to map out the layout of the amps and processor.
> 
> more to come...


Whats the specs on this box? I have a 2008 myself and was thinking of doing something similar but I was hoping to put a ported box down there.

*edit* I just saw it in the post... nevermind


----------



## almatias

Great job!


----------



## DLO13

CarAudioChris said:


> Whats the specs on this box? I have a 2008 myself and was thinking of doing something similar but I was hoping to put a ported box down there.
> 
> *edit* I just saw it in the post... nevermind


Suggestion - Get a sub with lower mounting depth. We have a lot of room down there, but not as much vertical depth.


----------



## DLO13

So... new gear list and update

Drivers:
Illusion Carbon C5CX
Illusion Carbon C8
Illusion C12XL

Processing:
Alpine H800

Source: 
Alpine W910

Amps:
Mosconi AS 100.4 (Mid and Tweet will receive 100w each)
Mosconi AS 100.4 (Bridged to Midbass and will receive 310w each)
Mosconi AS 300.2 (Will power C12XL and receive 1100w @ 4ohm)

Crossovers:
I will start with the following...luckily there are a few people who have ran the C5CX and have already done a lot of the work finding the sweet spots 

C5 - 250-3.2k, 24db slopes
Tweet - 3.2k+, 24db slopes
C8 - 50-250, 24db slopes
C12XL - 56 and down, 24 db slope

Install should start in about 2 weeks. I have my dream gear, the best installer around, and I am super excited to be so close to audio bliss. Sure, getting everything installed is considered the easy part, but it has been a long, rough process for me with time complications and complications with life and family. I look forward to sitting in the car and tuning. I find it to be therapeutic, as it relaxes me. With the new job, I am also spending significantly more time in the car, and having some tunes for once should be great. 


I am looking for a security system to be added. If anyone has any actual experience with some of the new systems, I would appreciate any feedback you have for me. 

Thanks


----------



## knever3

Security system? They still make those? I have not heard of anyone putting one in unless it has remote start in a decade. Every car has a security system from the factory, the only thing it does is attempt to deter the common thief from steeling it. I have always installed DEI's products and have had not one failure. The trick is to have a very competent installer that goes above the basic install. At my old employer even the starter disable relay was extra. An inexpensive DEI alarm that has multiple inputs should be all you need, its the extras that are costly like glass sensor, prox switches, motion sensor and ignition deterrents. Just a single relay isn't much good under the dash and the siren(s) must be hidden. A battery backup is a good idea too. Just like the audio install a proper alarm should be discussed with your installer as to what your intentions are.


----------



## Kriszilla

Yeah... I'd bail on the alarm too, unless you absolutely really needed it. The Toyota security system is pretty decent. I came from always having the best alarm available (Early Alpine, Clifford Avant Guard 4, Viper 2-way w/ cell interface) and now I would only put one in if I needed the extra relays to trigger items or lived somewhere with a high break-in rate. 

Having said that, if you live / work in a sketchy area, I'd definitely double-down on a paging alarm.


----------



## DLO13

I live in long beach... I more than likely should have an alarm.


----------



## DLO13

It is literally insane how much my initial goals and plans for this build changed.
I have seen a few other people with a lot of changes, but within a year or so, I literally have nothing that I started with.

My initial gear selection was going to be a JL 8 in the door with a Audible Physics RAM 3" in the stock location.

The only thing I can think of, besides budget changes, is the fact that I have had the opportunity to listen to a lot more cars and hear a lot of different gear. I ended up going with gear that I fell in love with in listening to different vehicles, and kind of put together a hybrid of a few cars. 

I have been really lucky in respect to being able to have one of the best installers around make things happen.

No longer a simple sound quality thread... hasn't been for a while, I know a few people have teased me and told me that I change gear and have different plans like nobody they have ever seen, but now that I have my final gear list (for now, lol). I think I will be happy and exceed my initial goals by a long shot. 

As far as future changes... I know for sure that my amps, Sub, Midbass are hear to stay. I may try some different drivers in my pillars, like a dedicated mid and a tweeter in the far corners of the dash, or stock locations, but I am really happy with where I am at.


----------



## Kazuhiro

How on earth could you be teased for those gear choices haha? I'd kill for a mosconi fueled illusion setup. Love the brand matching going on.


----------



## vwdave

Dang you really do change things up a lot. Props to you for having an open mind when listening to other cars. Too many people are stubborn and insist on sticking with something and tuning the crap out of it to make it work.

When's the next meet? I want to meet you and hear your setup (whatever is in the car at the time). It would also be cool to have you hear mine, with such simplicity as 2 way fronts and a 12" sub, no DSP, just plain old school active setup with basic time alignment from the deck.


----------



## DLO13

Install may be complete in 3ish weeks. 
!


----------



## Arthurk

I must say at first I had a hard time even clicking on this build as I am totally against everything the Prius represents and actually turned down a very high paying job as the company car was one, but I LOVE this install. I still wouldn't get in it, but everyone has an opinion, no matter how unpopular lol. Great job!


----------



## DLO13

Arthurk said:


> I must say at first I had a hard time even clicking on this build as I am totally against everything the Prius represents and actually turned down a very high paying job as the company car was one, but I LOVE this install. I still wouldn't get in it, but everyone has an opinion, no matter how unpopular lol. Great job!


LOL. Thanks


----------



## DLO13

I have been very busy and haven't been on the forum at all.
Vacation/wedding/honeymoon in Hawaii on Friday.
Get the keys to our new home on Tuesday.
JT will have my car ready when I get back, or shortly after.

I can't wait to drive to work everyday with music. 

JT is doing amazing things over there... Excited for what is to come!!!!


----------



## DLO13




----------



## Brian_smith06

that is one sweet install!!!


----------



## Babs

DLO13 said:


>


That right thar! Works for me!


----------



## rton20s

DLO13 said:


>


Well, that'll do just fine.


----------



## bertholomey

Gorgeous rack! Jay is a craftsman - truly fantastic work.


----------



## DLO13

bertholomey said:


> Gorgeous rack! Jay is a craftsman - truly fantastic work.


Install is by JT Audio & Accessories. The man is an artist and I am very lucky to have the privilege of him working on my car. I'm sill on vacation, but he shared that pic with me as a preview. 

Here is another shot.


----------



## DLO13

Oh.... and keep in mind - While it is really pretty, he also fit a C12XL, H800, and large distro block under the amps, crammed a battery in that shouldn't fit, and made it look stock, all while keeping 100% functionality and space for my cargo area.


----------



## Brian_smith06

DLO13 said:


> Oh.... and keep in mind - While it is really pretty, he also fit a C12XL, H800, and large distro block under the amps, crammed a battery in that shouldn't fit, and made it look stock, all while keeping 100% functionality and space for my cargo area.


he's a witch!!!


----------



## bertholomey

Creepy autocorrect in tapatalk....it was meant to be JT


----------



## Alrojoca

:rockon:
IT LOOKS SMOOOOOOTH!


----------



## Bluenote

I heard a short demo on JT's FB page... Sounds sweet!


----------



## Golden Ear

I love it!


----------



## DLO13

Golden Ear said:


> I love it!


Me too! I've been waiting so long for my car to be ready.


----------



## DLO13

Build pics from JT's Facebook Page 
I suggest you follow him - Besides being a really good guy, his work is ridiculous. His quality and attention to detail is so damn good!
https://www.facebook.com/jtaudioacc


----------



## DLO13

So.... I think it looks damn good - I am very happy. 

Thoughts on sound...
JT set basic crossovers and some levels, did some quick TA and a little EQ and it is pretty damn good. You can tell there is a lot of potential. I am unbiased in saying the following...
The stage is super deep, and super wide (way beyond the pillars - One of the best I have heard). Impact is solid - Not a single rattle o)

The dream install is complete and I just need to get to work on a tune. I was really happy with how I got the AP 3 way set to sound, with my limited tuning experience, so I want to give it another shot on my own before I reach out to the pros. 

I just got back from vacation and am moving this week, so spending a lot of time tuning is out, but I like that I can listen to it, as-is, and get a good baseline of what I want to change. 

Exciting!

I think I will make it to the SoCal Toys For Tots meet and hope to have a tune I am happy with by then. Not so sure I will compete though...


----------



## Bluenote

Congrats on being so patient with this build, looks like you've made all the right choices! Looks great.


----------



## Kazuhiro

Amazing work put into that amp rack.... The grill above doesn't do it justice for my taste, but maybe its just the camera which focuses on the grill automatically.


----------



## G8H8

I am in awwww. Thats a badass install


----------



## aholland1198

Simple SQ? Maybe change the title to killer SQ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DLO13

aholland1198 said:


> Simple SQ? Maybe change the title to killer SQ?












LOL - I know its not exactly simple anymore, but it kind of is....
H800 and 910 is a simple and very effective setup.
Point Source simplifies things....
Only 1 sub....
Simple...


----------



## aholland1198

Hah! Either way it looks pretty darn classy. Hope it sounds as good as it looks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DLO13

Thanks. 

I hope I can get it to sound as good as it looks.


----------



## DLO13

I had a little fun with a buddy the other night - he wanted to hear how loud it can get. 

We had it cranked pretty hard, after a big meal, and I nearly puked. I know it isn't nearly as loud as a lot of other cars, but I have never been unable to fully breath before. Im not sure it was fun, but i think he had a good time. 

C12XL w/ 1800w FTW!!!


----------



## DLO13

I had my passenger side C5CX tweeter go out. 
JT took care of me and swapped it out in about 5 mins. 


Seriously the best support you can ask for.


----------



## Golden Ear

That's a bummer, but the support from JT and Orca are exceptional! 


Sent from my mind using telekinesis


----------



## rton20s

Golden Ear said:


> That's a bummer, but the support from JT and Orca are exceptional!
> 
> 
> Sent from my mind using telekinesis


Indeed. Glad he got you taken care of Daniel.


----------



## DLO13

rton20s said:


> Indeed. Glad he got you taken care of Daniel.


Could not have been better. I would have had it installed next day if JT wasn't going to CES. Pretty awesome experience.


----------



## rton20s

DLO13 said:


> ...I would have had it installed next day if JT wasn't going to CES...


He had to get his "love handle" fix.


----------



## DLO13




----------



## Alrojoca

:huh::gossip:


----------



## DLO13

I find myself not wanting to get out of my car when I get to the office. 
I find myself sitting in my car for 30 minutes once I get home. 
I find myself wanting to stop watching the Wire and going down to my car to listen to music. 

I am excited to get some feedback this weekend. 
Impact, texture, depth, width - love it. 
The car is like a really good sauce... i find myself licking my spoon, the plate, my fingers, and then asking for more!


I will say - When the equipment was chosen, I had the specific goal of creating a sound that is incredibly dynamic and full of impact, while being able to stay refined. - Mission accomplished. 


Happy Prius Owner.


----------



## Golden Ear

Extreme class is gonna be crazy this Saturday! 


Sent from my mind using telekinesis


----------



## papasin

Golden Ear said:


> Extreme class is gonna be crazy this Saturday!
> 
> 
> Sent from my mind using telekinesis



Maybe you should bring Big Blue and make it a Battle Royale.


----------



## Golden Ear

papasin said:


> Maybe you should bring Big Blue and make it a Battle Royale.



Tempting, very tempting, but I gotta see how the ranger does so BigBlue will have to wait it's turn.


Sent from my mind using telekinesis


----------



## Lycancatt

good luck on the competition Saturday, all of you!


----------



## DLO13

papasin said:


> Maybe you should bring Big Blue and make it a Battle Royale.


HA! :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Alrojoca

Good luck and have a great time! 


I wanted to listen to the Prius and the new small truck. Maybe I will have another chance this year.


----------



## DLO13

Thank you for the build, and thank you for the tune - You know who you are. 
Dynamic Duo

The score sheet perfectly matched what I thought it would - So that was refreshing.
I am already incredibly happy with where the car is at, but there is absolutely more room to improve. 

Looking forward to see how far it can go and how it stands up to the competition.

1st out of 1 in Extreme class. Feels so good to hold that trophy in my hands!


----------



## JP Fabrication

Great job. Congratulations!


----------



## papasin

It's going to be an exciting 2016 in the Extreme class.


----------



## bertholomey

Awesome result!


----------



## optimaprime

Wow man patience paid off big. It's very nice build love the stock look and mods are just sick


----------



## XSIV SPL

Nice job Daniel, congrats!


----------



## rton20s

Congratulations Daniel! It seems that MECA CA is going to have some very stiff competition across a lot of classes this year.


----------



## Alrojoca

Congratulations! :rockon:


----------



## DLO13

Thank you for all the kind words. 

I hope to make as many shows as possible - especially if they continue to have the same atmosphere as Tulare.


----------



## Golden Ear

It was great hangin with you DLo! All the comps have that same great atmosphere when I'm there See you soon! 
Oh yea, the car sounds really good.


Sent from my mind using telekinesis


----------



## jtaudioacc

Golden Ear said:


> It was great hangin with you DLo! All the comps have that same great atmosphere when I'm there See you soon!
> Oh yea, the car sounds really good.
> 
> 
> Sent from my mind using telekinesis


i heard the big blue truck had a last minute broken foot or something and couldn't go head to head with DLO? :laugh:


----------



## rockinridgeline

Ha! I see what you did there JT. So does that mean that DLO will have to go up a few weight classes to take on the stand-in who can't make weight?


----------



## DLO13

rockinridgeline said:


> Ha! I see what you did there JT. So does that mean that DLO will have to go up a few weight classes to take on the stand-in who can't make weight?


DLO isn't afraid of anyone - I will fight anyone, anytime, anyplace, anywhere. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pqNjYRZ31PA


----------



## JayinMI

DLO13 said:


> Thank you for the build, and thank you for the tune - You know who you are.
> Dynamic Duo
> 
> The score sheet perfectly matched what I thought it would - So that was refreshing.
> I am already incredibly happy with where the car is at, but there is absolutely more room to improve.
> 
> Looking forward to see how far it can go and how it stands up to the competition.
> 
> 1st out of 1 in Extreme class. Feels so good to hold that trophy in my hands!


Like, only 1 person was in Extreme? I'd still take it! lol

How would you say the tweeters in the point source drivers sound compared to a separate tweeter? I work at a shop where our main products are Orca products (Mainly Focal and Mosconi), and I was thinking of doing c8's and c4x's. I already have a C10XL. 

Congrats!

Jay


----------



## DLO13

JayinMI said:


> Like, only 1 person was in Extreme? I'd still take it! lol
> 
> How would you say the tweeters in the point source drivers sound compared to a separate tweeter? I work at a shop where our main products are Orca products (Mainly Focal and Mosconi), and I was thinking of doing c8's and c4x's. I already have a C10XL.
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> Jay


Depends what you are comparing them to. 
My car sounds good, but there is something magical about the tweeters that Richard and Dom are running. The Alpine Japan ones. 
The C5cx sounds good - Don't get me wrong, and I have had very little tuning time, but i'm not 100% sure they can compete with a high end full size or full format tweeter. There is a richness to a guitar pluck that is missed. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## XSIV SPL

DLO13 said:


> DLO isn't afraid of anyone - I will fight anyone, anytime, anyplace, anywhere.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pqNjYRZ31PA


That's bold... But I admire your spirit!


----------



## Golden Ear

jtaudioacc said:


> i heard the big blue truck had a last minute broken foot or something and couldn't go head to head with DLO? :laugh:



Lol Big Blue had to sit this one out to see how the Ranger would do in a comp. The feet are just fine











XSIV SPL said:


> That's bold... But I admire your spirit!



Carful Chet, he's gonna put a hurt on you at the next comp


Sent from my mind using telekinesis


----------



## XSIV SPL

Golden Ear said:


> Lol Big Blue had to sit this one out to see how the Ranger would do in a comp. The feet are just fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carful Chet, he's gonna put a hurt on you at the next comp
> 
> 
> Sent from my mind using telekinesis


I guess we'll see about that, no?

No offense intended, but Daniel has brought nothing to the table yet as far as HIS proficiency in audio... He's purchased a JT install and a Jim Becker tune so far...

If you're in this for the love of audio, you learn to put your own hands in it rather than not learn anything and pay other people to do your bidding... I'm disappointed.

And no, this Prius is far from putting a hurt on me just yet...


----------



## Golden Ear

XSIV SPL said:


> I guess we'll see about that, no?
> 
> No offense intended, but Daniel has brought nothing to the table yet as far as HIS proficiency in audio... He's purchased a JT install and a Jim Becker tune so far...
> 
> If you're in this for the love of audio, you learn to put your own hands in it rather than not learn anything and pay other people to do your bidding... I'm disappointed.
> 
> And no, this Prius is far from putting a hurt on me just yet...



Awe Chet, now I'm disappointed. I liked your first comment better before you edited it. 

I have to disagree with you also. I love audio but I know my limitations. Limitations in time and in skill. If I want to own a car that sounds amazing yet I'm not good at custom installation work nor at tuning (and I'm not saying DLo isn't good at either) then I'm going to seek out the people that can help me accomplish these things because I love audio. But, imo, to each his own. I believe that as long as I'm giving props to the right people then I have done nothing wrong. We all want to own a great sounding car and not all of us can do it all on our own like you, Chet. Your car sounds great and your install is very nice.

I'm looking forward to hanging out with you again and continuing our rivalry


Sent from my mind using telekinesis


----------



## DLO13

LOL.

Chet, who did your install? I thought it was beach?


----------



## Lycancatt

this is so cute..


----------



## DLO13

Seeing as how you are describing your feelings... I don't expect to handle it as all, as your feelings are your own and not mine. 

That being said, knowing that I have one of the best installers in the world working on my car, A tuner with a world championship under his belt, in addition to countless other accolades.... I sleep pretty well knowing that my car will sound about as well as it can... 

I kind of worry about myself and don't put too much into the thought of the other competitors cars, or who does their work or excuses to come up with if I don't score as high as I would expect, it's not about that for me. 

So I hate to disappoint.. There will be no tears on my end or hard feelings... Just a smile on my face when I get to see friends and when I'm driving home my pre-installed, pre-tuned 80+ point car.


----------



## Kellyo77

Well. I guess that's one way to **** on someone's thread.


----------



## DDfusion

I wish I could pay somebody skilled to finish my install


----------



## Kazuhiro

Ouch! Compete happily as long as your are making the acknowledgements known. Everyone starts off as a tuning cub....mastering it all is time intensive, time that not all of us have.


----------



## sqnut

DLO13 said:


> There is a richness to a guitar pluck that is missed.


Try raising 160 a touch.


----------



## pocket5s

Don't feel too bad DLO, you aren't the only one amongst that group that has a car built by JT and tuned by Jim. No shame in having someone do what you do not yet have the skills to do. Everyone starts somewhere.

It is funny though, those others don't seem to be getting called out about it. Quite the opposite actually.


----------



## Golden Ear

pocket5s said:


> Don't feel too bad DLO, you aren't the only one amongst that group that has a car built by JT and tuned by Jim. No shame in having someone do what you do not yet have the skills to do. Everyone starts somewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> It is funny though, those others don't seem to be getting called out about it. Quite the opposite actually.



Sounds like you have a problem with somebody? Why beat around the bush about it? Who is it that hasn't given credit where credit is due? I had JT do my build and Jim tune it and I'm proud of it. My truck sounds amazing and I get to listen to it all day every day any time I want. And I give them the credit every chance I get, especially if I win anything. 


Sent from my mind using telekinesis


----------



## Alrojoca

It's sad to see all this picking, pointing fingers, attacks , claims and ego's when in reality nobody can depend on their own efforts and ears to get a high score. 

If there was a rule that you had to do your own tuning, it would not be fun, fair and maybe, not a rule that should be considered.

Competitors succeed working with a team, it could be your daughter's ears because yours are way too freaking old and no way you could do that yourself, or it will be someone's else's ears with more experience and knowledge.

Everybody should be proud just to show up, and just having a nice system because after all, the car owner made the effort to have the system in his or her car, no matter if they paid someone else to install it, or they did it.

It's always a team effort, a friend a relative a pro tuner or installer even if some don't want to admit and take full credit for everything


----------



## sqnut

Alrojoca said:


> It's sad to see all this picking, pointing fingers, attacks , claims and ego's when in reality nobody can depend on their own efforts and ears to get a high score.
> 
> If there was a rule that you had to do your own tuning, it would not be fun, fair and maybe, not a rule that should be considered.
> 
> Competitors succeed working with a team, it could be your daughter's ears because yours are way too freaking old and no way you could do that yourself, or it will be someone's else's ears with more experience and knowledge.
> 
> Everybody should be proud just to show up, and just having a nice system because after all, the car owner made the effort to have the system in his or her car, no matter if they paid someone else to install it, or they did it.
> 
> It's always a team effort, a friend a relative a pro tuner or installer even if some don't want to admit and take full credit for everything


There are no competitions here so I don't compete, but if I was stateside I would probably try and hit all shows within a six hour drive. Why? because as a hardcore tuner, my sound would always be a wip and I'd want to use every opportunity to get my tune on the judges ears, how's this, what about now, etc (and I'm not talking about measured differences ). 

I'd do this irrespective of whether I was trying to get from 76-78 or 84-86, but it would always be about validating my efforts and tune. So someone gets a champion to tune and is ahead of me today, but as long as I keep getting better I will overtake them eventually. For the hardcore tuner it's always about the journey. 

Who does the install is irrelevant because aesthetics of install is unlikely to be the difference between first and second.


----------



## Alrojoca

sqnut said:


> There are no competitions here so I don't compete, but if I was stateside I would probably try and hit all shows within a six hour drive. Why? because as a hardcore tuner, my sound would always be a wip and I'd want to use every opportunity to get my tune on the judges ears, how's this, what about now, etc (and I'm not talking about measured differences ).
> 
> I'd do this irrespective of whether I was trying to get from 76-78 or 84-86, but it would always be about validating my efforts and tune. So someone gets a champion to tune and is ahead of me today, but as long as I keep getting better I will overtake them eventually. For the hardcore tuner it's always about the journey.
> 
> Who does the install is irrelevant because aesthetics of install is unlikely to be the difference between first and second.


Of course there a few exceptions, some want to do it all, and I respect that, it's fun to find out how far you can go on your own. The point I was trying to make is that I'm sure you may have asked a friend or relative at some point to try to confirm the work you did on the tuning, sometimes we get burned out and tired of spending 2 hours in one day tuning and trying other things, and we may not be capable to confirm or assure, the change made worked due the condition we are after the 2 hrs. I don't have too much experience but I can tell you that just listening and describing how systems sound, it is more of an education process and not just having good ears qualifies someone to tell if the stage is centered perfect etc. 
We all have limitations, and that is where we need help to go to the next level. 

I'm glad that if you were in the US you would be willing to compete just to see where you are at. My points were simply that, while some have tuning skills, others may have fabrication skills, others just have cash and pay for everything and maybe not interested and becoming a world champion tuner but always enjoy have a good time and seek a better score.

Even our wives become part of the team to make breakfast or have a cup of coffee for us before a long drive to an SQ event, ha ha.


----------



## rton20s

Alrojoca said:


> Even our wives become part of the team to make breakfast or have a cup of coffee for us before a long drive to an SQ event, ha ha.


Wait. What? I need to have a talk with my wife. Comp day breakfast has always been coffee and a breakfast sandwich from Starbucks picked up along the drive there.


----------



## DLO13

my poor thread....


----------



## Golden Ear

DLO13 said:


> my poor thread....



Shut up, you like it


Sent from my mind using telekinesis


----------



## pocket5s

Golden Ear said:


> Sounds like you have a problem with somebody? Why beat around the bush about it? Who is it that hasn't given credit where credit is due? I had JT do my build and Jim tune it and I'm proud of it. My truck sounds amazing and I get to listen to it all day every day any time I want. And I give them the credit every chance I get, especially if I win anything.


You might want to read what I said again. Did I say someone didn't give credit? Nor did I say anything bad about JT or Jim. By all accounts JT does great work. I've talked to Jim personally a few times, from when we were on the same team to after when we weren't. He's a great guy who is helpful and sharing to many people. I have not a single bad thing to say about him. 

I just find it amusing that dlo is being singled out and yet, per others' description, has contributed nothing by having someone else do their install and tuning and yet others within the same group have gone the same route and get praises and borderline hero status. It's quite comical really.


----------



## rockinridgeline

DLO13 said:


> my poor thread....


LOL. I was wondering how you were taking the thread derail. I am glad you have a sense of humor about it!

BTW - I love the build and the fact that you are enjoying it. I will soon be in the same boat as you, I hope, with a build and tune by experts. What that means to me is that I get to focus on other priorities and be the man that I was meant to be (as much as I can) and still get to indulge my lifelong passion for car audio. That is a win for my business, my family and my community -and a win for little ol' me too! Hope it is the same for you.

Enjoy brother.


----------



## Golden Ear

pocket5s said:


> You might want to read what I said again. Did I say someone didn't give credit? Nor did I say anything bad about JT or Jim. By all accounts JT does great work. I've talked to Jim personally a few times, from when we were on the same team to after when we weren't. He's a great guy who is helpful and sharing to many people. I have not a single bad thing to say about him.
> 
> 
> 
> I just find it amusing that dlo is being singled out and yet, per others' description, has contributed nothing by having someone else do their install and tuning and yet others within the same group have gone the same route and get praises and borderline hero status. It's quite comical really.



This is DLo's thread so maybe that's the reason someone felt it necessary to "call him out". If you feel like there are other people that need to be "called out" then why don't you go on their thread and do it? I don't need to read what you wrote again because it makes no sense. Why would someone need to be "called out" if they're giving credit where it's due? That's what I was getting at. 


Sent from my mind using telekinesis


----------



## rton20s

pocket5s said:


> I just find it amusing that dlo is being singled out and yet, per others' description, has contributed nothing by having someone else do their install and tuning and yet *others within the same group* have gone the same route and get praises and borderline hero status. It's quite comical really.


I feel like I'm about to wrestle a pig, but I'd really like to know. What group is this referring to? Just looking for a little clarity.


----------



## DLO13

I put *a lot* of time into my initial build, and the process and gear selection which I went through was very calculated. 

A lot is a relative term.

I live in an apartment, and park in a parking structure, with no tools, no workspace, etc. 
I am 27 years old and killing myself to make it to where I want to go with my career. I work 100 hour weeks, 7 days a week. I provided 2 hours of remote support while driving to tulare, and had a conference call on the way home..... My time is precious to me. 

I paid for my install, I got a very high quality product, and all it cost me was money. 
I can make money all day long.... I can't get time back. 

I worry about myself.


----------



## DLO13

rockinridgeline said:


> LOL. I was wondering how you were taking the thread derail. I am glad you have a sense of humor about it!
> 
> BTW - I love the build and the fact that you are enjoying it. I will soon be in the same boat as you, I hope, with a build and tune by experts. What that means to me is that I get to focus on other priorities and be the man that I was meant to be (as much as I can) and still get to indulge my lifelong passion for car audio. That is a win for my business, my family and my community -and a win for little ol' me too! Hope it is the same for you.
> 
> Enjoy brother.


Thank you, sir. It sounds like you have your priorities in check and know what you want - that's what it's all about. 

I have a sense of humor about everything. 
While some are required to take this car audio stuff, very seriously, because it is their industry or profession, or field - I do not need to. It is fun, it is challenging, it is rewarding. The only thing that I really take seriously is when I see others being disrespected. 

I am not in this to create drama or cause conflict. 
I enjoy the camaraderie that can come along with it. I've met some pretty great people and have a lot of fun with them. 

Those who have helped me along the way know the appreciation and respect that I have for them - That is enough for me. 

Those who take it way too seriously will be subjected to trolling and sarcasm.


----------



## rton20s

DLO13 said:


> I am not in this to create drama or cause conflict.
> I enjoy the camaraderie that can come along with it. I've met some pretty great people and have a lot of fun with them.


And then there is me...











DLO13 said:


> Those who take it way too seriously will be subjected to trolling and sarcasm.


----------



## Kazuhiro

Alrojoca said:


> We all have limitations, and that is where we need help to go to the next level.
> 
> I'm glad that if you were in the US you would be willing to compete just to see where you are at. My points were simply that, while some have tuning skills, others may have fabrication skills, others just have cash and pay for everything and maybe not interested and becoming a world champion tuner but always enjoy have a good time and seek a better score.


When the competitive year is over and one of such people seek a better score, do they return to their tuner or installer? or both? and what do they ask for as opposed to previous visits.


----------



## XSIV SPL

I said some pretty harsh things, and that was wrong of me. The offending posts are removed. My apologies to you all.


----------



## DLO13

Ur good, Chet 
But if you are gonna poo poo all over my thread, you don't need to wipe up. I wasn't 
offended.


----------



## rton20s




----------



## Alrojoca

You guys are funny, argue and fight like kids from fourth grade competing and then a few hours later it's all good.

We all sometimes say things we regret, maybe it's the adrenaline, strategy or tactics to mentally affect the opponent 

Good luck in LA Riverside 


And Danilel, I was surprisedabout how well and fast you started alone, it was going to be great. Then I guess your new job and lack of time made you decide to have it done by a pro, you knew it was the best decision, you did it fast and you are happy, that is what's important, and not many can turn a project that quick with fast and good results. 



3/2 Edit. and other reply to save space on the thread, 



rton20s said:


> Wait. What? I need to have a talk with my wife. Comp day breakfast has always been coffee and a breakfast sandwich from Starbucks picked up along the drive there.



Ha ha , Probably the best plan to stay happy with the spouse and save time.






Kazuhiro said:


> When the competitive year is over and one of such people seek a better score, do they return to their tuner or installer? or both? and what do they ask for as opposed to previous visits.


Good question, not sure I'm qualified to answer it but I will give it a shot.

Chances are the experienced tuner would know the component specs and ideal positioning for ideal or better tuning, that will skip the installer unless an amp, sub or component is upgraded.

I guess it depends on the score sheet also, usually judges point out the weaknesses, or you see them on the score sheet, For example if the judge says "weak mid bass " and tuning does not help, then either check installation/deadening or upgrade midbass or power. 

I guess at some point if there is no improvement, simply buy a new car with better acoustics.


----------



## Kazuhiro

Alrojoca said:


> You guys are funny, argue and fight like kids from fourth grade competing and then a few hours later it's all good.
> 
> We all sometimes say things we regret, maybe it's the adrenaline, strategy or tactics to mentally affect the opponent
> 
> Good luck in LA Riverside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good question, not sure I'm qualified to answer it but I will give it a shot.
> 
> Chances are the experienced tuner would know the component specs and ideal positioning for ideal or better tuning, that will skip the installer unless an amp, sub or component is upgraded.
> 
> I guess it depends on the score sheet also, usually judges point out the weaknesses, or you see them on the score sheet, For example if the judge says "weak mid bass " and tuning does not help, then either check installation/deadening or upgrade midbass or power.
> 
> I guess at some point if there is no improvement, simply buy a new car with better acoustics.


Agreed; I believe the tuner will know the behavior of each component through his process inside out and know where any weaknesses are.


----------



## Chief Wiggum

DLO13, since covering up the small triangle window in the front, have you experienced any hindrance in your view while driving? I've been debating on whether or not to do something similar to you. My fear is hitting a pedestrian, because I couldn't see them until it was too late.


----------



## rton20s

Chief Wiggum said:


> DLO13, since covering up the small triangle window in the front, have you experienced any hindrance in your view while driving? I've been debating on whether or not to do something similar to you. My fear is hitting a pedestrian, because I couldn't see them until it was too late.


----------



## DLO13

Chief Wiggum said:


> DLO13, since covering up the small triangle window in the front, have you experienced any hindrance in your view while driving? I've been debating on whether or not to do something similar to you. My fear is hitting a pedestrian, because I couldn't see them until it was too late.



The Windows serve no purpose for my seating position.


----------



## XSIV SPL

DLO13 said:


> Ur good, Chet
> But if you are gonna poo poo all over my thread, you don't need to wipe up. I wasn't
> offended.


Thanks, Daniel... I didn't want to leave that kinda crap sitting on your thread, both for your sake and mine. That stuff didn't belong here. I was admittedly way out of line there, and I honestly hate when I do that... I'd still like a demo though 

I'm looking forward to this weekend...


----------



## DLO13

iPad mini and a Sony Sony MEX-GS810BH in the upper glove box?
hmmm...


----------



## xxx_busa

DLO, 

Great install ! Missed this somehow, JT has done another spectacular project. I bet your a very happy customer.

However, no reason to take a beating over, I admire all of JT's builds, and Like being one of the family, my car has 200,000 miles on it, I'd love a new car, But JT's install is in it !!! And yes Jims tune occupys one or two of my preset memories on my D7RII.

People like Dom, the Papasin's, yourself, and Me. are lucky to have dedication from Jim, JT, and WCA, I feel fortunate and rewarded for being a part of and thank you for your contribution to this hobby, I've been around the Audio Scene since my first real job at University Stereo 40 years ago, and kind of surprised the amount of **** that gets kick around...


----------



## papasin

xxx_busa said:


> DLO,
> 
> Great install ! Missed this somehow, JT has done another spectacular project. I bet your a very happy customer.
> 
> However, no reason to take a beating over, I admire all of JT's builds, and Like being one of the family, my car has 200,000 miles on it, I'd love a new car, But JT's install is in it !!! And yes Jims tune occupys one or two of my preset memories on my D7RII.
> 
> People like Dom, the Papasin's, yourself, and Me. are lucky to have dedication from Jim, JT, and WCA, I feel fortunate and rewarded for being a part of and thank you for your contribution to this hobby, I've been around the Audio Scene since my first real job at University Stereo 40 years ago, and kind of surprised the amount of **** that gets kick around...



Your car sounded fantastic the last time I heard it! Hope to hear DLO13's and yours again this Sunday!


----------



## DLO13

update: nothing has blown for a while....


----------



## ErinH

that's always a good thing.


----------



## ErinH

Alright, I've cleaned up the drama. PM's have been sent. 

Banning folks isn't something I'm keen on but it's the only option left if this drama-stirring is continued. 

So in the words of New Edition... cool it now. 







- Erin


----------



## DLO13

ErinH said:


> Alright, I've cleaned up the drama. PM's have been sent.
> 
> Banning folks isn't something I'm keen on but it's the only option left if this drama-stirring is continued.
> 
> So in the words of New Edition... cool it now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Erin


Thank you


----------



## DLO13

DLO13 said:


> update: nothing has blown for a while....


I blew something. 


I will likely swap drivers at this point. 
Which means changing up the install slightly.


----------



## SkizeR

Sounds like you need some horns in your life

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## rton20s

SkizeR said:


> Sounds like you need some horns in your life
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## ugnlol

Cool install 
I would have done the same as you, if wasn't a poor student with a lot of spare time


----------



## XSIV SPL

Was it a tweeter? 

Edit: BTW- horns won't fix it, nor make it sound better.

I agree that a swap of drivers, if you choose the right ones, is a valid option. Unless, that is, your electrical system isn't letting the amps complete full waves and clipping is an issue. Or, simply that the amps are fine and you're trying to get more from a component than it is capable of delivering under a clean load.

I guess now would be a good time to take a closer look at the specifics of the system and figure out how/why things are blowing up.

Good luck!


----------



## quality_sound

Letting the amps complete full waves??? YGBFKM...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## damonryoung

SkizeR said:


> Sounds like you need some horns in your life
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## XSIV SPL

quality_sound said:


> Letting the amps complete full waves??? YGBFKM...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, not kidding. While the Toyota hybrids are known for their drive systems which operate at significantly higher voltage, they are also known to have shortcomings in supplying power to their "12 volt" systems, so we can't rule this out. It is not very likely, but I had to mention it. I'm surprised that you took a few of my words out of context though.

Regardless, when components fail, they are operating outside of their capabilities until such failure occurs. Until the actual cause is found, we cannot rule out anything.

It seems weird though to me that Daniel seems to be having chronic issues with failing components. I do not believe that we can blame his install, as it was performed by JT, for whom I have great respect. Nor do I believe that his tune is to blame, as it was performed by a very very competent tuner.

What's left?

Put simply, it seems he has chosen a bad mix of components for what he's trying to achieve, and he tries to play them bigger than they can deliver. He will continue to have frequent failures until he either increases his budget or decreases his expectations and listening habits.


----------



## Lycancatt

damn, I love this install and really want to hear it at top notch successful not hurting itself status..good luck on the drivers..may I suggest morel point sources? *winks* they might even be a drop in.


----------



## XSIV SPL

Lycancatt said:


> damn, I love this install and really want to hear it at top notch successful not hurting itself status..good luck on the drivers..may I suggest morel point sources? *winks* they might even be a drop in.


I'd love to hear that too...

The differentiating factor here is that some folks build systems they can listen to until the system cannot take it anymore...

Other folks build systems that can play until the listener cannot take any more... and by no coincidence, component failure in such systems is extremely rare.

Edit: I guess it comes down to either doing it right, or doing it over until you get it right?

I don't believe some folks here have a clear distinction yet as to which is which.


----------



## quality_sound

XSIV SPL said:


> No, not kidding. While the Toyota hybrids are known for their drive systems which operate at significantly higher voltage, they are also known to have shortcomings in supplying power to their "12 volt" systems, so we can't rule this out. It is not very likely, but I had to mention it. I'm surprised that you took a few of my words out of context though.
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless, when components fail, they are operating outside of their capabilities until such failure occurs. Until the actual cause is found, we cannot rule out anything.
> 
> 
> 
> It seems weird though to me that Daniel seems to be having chronic issues with failing components. I do not believe that we can blame his install, as it was performed by JT, for whom I have great respect. Nor do I believe that his tune is to blame, as it was performed by a very very competent tuner.
> 
> 
> 
> What's left?
> 
> 
> 
> Put simply, it seems he has chosen a bad mix of components for what he's trying to achieve, and he tries to play them bigger than they can deliver. He will continue to have frequent failures until he either increases his budget or decreases his expectations and listening habits.




What waves do you think aren't completing? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## XSIV SPL

quality_sound said:


> What waves do you think aren't completing?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I never claimed that this was THE cause... I only offered it up as a possibility. 

You astound me with your fixation on this.

Let's make this simple so that all can understand, yourself included:

In the power conversion which an amplifier is performing, if it does not receive sufficient DC voltage and current to satisfy the output demands required for its conversion to clean musical reproduction (full waves), which is variable frequency AC by the way, there will be momentary but frequent periods of DC current passing through the amplifier's AC load- in this case a loudspeaker.

Loudspeakers in general, and the coils in their motors, do not tolerate DC current well. They heat up due to the DC periods and eventually, the dielectric barrier between windings degrades/fails because of the heat generated by these periods of DC current, and then you start smelling burned glue, the dielectric barrier degrades and short circuits start happening. Speakers blow.

I'm sure the timeline for failure varies depending upon how robust or tolerant the loudspeaker is to adverse conditions, but these conditions basically outline the classic scenario for loudspeaker failure.

In answer to your question... Firstly, I am not convinced that you and I could converse at this level.

Secondly, I am not convinced that you could converse at this level.


----------



## ca90ss

XSIV SPL said:


> In the power conversion which an amplifier is performing, if it does not receive sufficient DC voltage and current to satisfy the output demands required for its conversion to clean musical reproduction (full waves), which is variable frequency AC by the way, there will be momentary but frequent periods of DC current passing through the amplifier's AC load- in this case a loudspeaker.


A clipped signal is still AC.


----------



## GEM592

ErinH said:


> Alright, I've cleaned up the drama. PM's have been sent.
> 
> Banning folks isn't something I'm keen on but it's the only option left if this drama-stirring is continued.
> 
> So in the words of New Edition... cool it now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Erin


I don't know what happened but if it produced a link to that video in some way it was good.


----------



## XSIV SPL

ca90ss said:


> A clipped signal is still AC.


Kinda sorta, I guess? I see where you're coming from, but I disagree.

Clipped signals are no longer AC... when an amp cannot complete a wave, it has ( when viewed with an oscilloscope ) very definable flat durations where DC IS output rather than a complete sine wave.

I'm trying to give you credibility here, but you're not giving me much to work with.


----------



## ca90ss

The shape of the wave whether sine or square makes no difference, it's still alternating.


----------



## XSIV SPL

ca90ss said:


> The shape of the wave whether sine or square makes no difference, it's still alternating.


At that point it becomes an alternating polarity DC signal...

This is NOT desirable!

And you're a moderator here???


----------



## ca90ss

XSIV SPL said:


> At that point it becomes an alternating polarity DC signal...
> 
> This is NOT desirable!
> 
> And you're a moderator here???


If you spent a little less time trying to act like you know everything and spent a little more time listening and learning you wouldn't embarrass yourself so often.


----------



## XSIV SPL

ca90ss said:


> If you spent a little less time trying to act like you know everything and spent a little more time listening and learning you wouldn't embarrass yourself so often.


What I posted was factual.

Who needs to spend more time listening and learning?

Would that be you?

Please tell me what I can learn from you other than an attitude?

I don't give a flying F*** who you think you are...


----------



## ca90ss

XSIV SPL said:


> I don't give a flying F*** who you think you are...


I'm the guy who's going to do the rest of the forum a favor.....


----------



## rton20s

ca90ss said:


> I'm the guy who's going to do the rest of the forum a favor.....


----------



## DLO13

ca90ss said:


> I'm the guy who's going to do the rest of the forum a favor.....


----------



## DLO13

ps: voltage isn't an issue.


----------



## SkizeR

ca90ss said:


> I'm the guy who's going to do the rest of the forum a favor.....


fiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnallllyyyyyyyyy


----------



## rton20s

DLO13 said:


> ps: voltage isn't an issue.


----------



## quality_sound

XSIV SPL said:


> I never claimed that this was THE cause... I only offered it up as a possibility.
> 
> You astound me with your fixation on this.
> 
> Let's make this simple so that all can understand, yourself included:
> 
> In the power conversion which an amplifier is performing, if it does not receive sufficient DC voltage and current to satisfy the output demands required for its conversion to clean musical reproduction (full waves), which is variable frequency AC by the way, there will be momentary but frequent periods of DC current passing through the amplifier's AC load- in this case a loudspeaker.
> 
> Loudspeakers in general, and the coils in their motors, do not tolerate DC current well. They heat up due to the DC periods and eventually, the dielectric barrier between windings degrades/fails because of the heat generated by these periods of DC current, and then you start smelling burned glue, the dielectric barrier degrades and short circuits start happening. Speakers blow.
> 
> I'm sure the timeline for failure varies depending upon how robust or tolerant the loudspeaker is to adverse conditions, but these conditions basically outline the classic scenario for loudspeaker failure.
> 
> In answer to your question... Firstly, I am not convinced that you and I could converse at this level.
> 
> Secondly, I am not convinced that you could converse at this level.


Just because the signal output doesn't follow the input doesn't mean it's AC and the speaker will always play a full wave, it just won't be the correct wave. 

I'm fixating on it because you're spreading misinformation and it's not a cause of anything. 

The ONLY time you have to worry about DC on a speaker is when something in the chain goes full DC. 

You're correct in that we can't converse on this level because you have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## quality_sound

ca90ss said:


> I'm the guy who's going to do the rest of the forum a favor.....


I wish I'd have read your exchange with him before I replied. lol


----------



## DLO13

This happened.


----------



## Golden Ear

Get them in and tuned for state finals


Sent from my mind using telekinesis


----------



## rton20s

Nice. Where are those 2s going?


----------



## DLO13

rton20s said:


> Nice. Where are those 2s going?


Stock location. 

I think I may cut holes in my dash mat and flush mount them around the dash mat, so they kind of look integrated. 

should give me even more depth.


----------



## Onyx1136

DLO13 said:


> This happened.


I don't understand what happened. But, that's not unusual.


----------



## Huckleberry Sound

WOW!!!!


----------



## SkizeR

Huckleberry Sound said:


> WOW!!!!


I swear, this is half of your posts on this forum lol

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrojoca

SkizeR said:


> I swear, this is half of your posts on this forum lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


:laugh:

Maybe some forget that they already got the first 100 posts, to be able to post items for sale in the classifieds section 


Nice drivers Daniel, maybe those zapco amps are way too powerful and keep blowing drivers.


----------



## DLO13

Alrojoca said:


> :laugh:
> 
> Maybe some forget that they already got the first 100 posts, to be able to post items for sale in the classifieds section
> 
> 
> Nice drivers Daniel, maybe those zapco amps are way too powerful and keep blowing drivers.


Zapco eh?


----------



## Huckleberry Sound

SkizeR said:


> I swear, this is half of your posts on this forum lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Here is the other 1/2 of my post "Thump!"

Have a Great Weekend!!!


----------



## SkizeR

Huckleberry Sound said:


> Here is the other 1/2 of my post "Thump!"
> 
> Have a Great Weekend!!!


i was thinking that before lol


----------



## Lycancatt

I still would love to get my hands on this car for a day, such huge potential and Daniel has had nothing but problems/stife thrown at him. my offer of a tune is still out there if ya want it man.


----------



## Alrojoca

Or mosconi then, my bad, :smash:I thought the move was from Alpine to Zapco but I guess It was to Mosconi amps.


----------



## DLO13

The car may be for sale very soon...

Trying to decide if I want to live a little or continue to be, mostly, responsible.


----------



## rton20s

DLO13 said:


> The car may be for sale very soon...
> 
> Trying to decide if I want to live a little or continue to be, mostly, responsible.


Live a little...


----------



## Golden Ear

DLO13 said:


> The car may be for sale very soon...
> 
> Trying to decide if I want to live a little or continue to be, mostly, responsible.




What do you have in mind? I'll be your voice of reason


Sent from my mind using telekinesis


----------



## DLO13

375HP 2.0L 
0-60 in 4.3
all wheel drive


----------



## Golden Ear

https://media2.giphy.com/media/fkD36jhiqzJ9m/giphy.gif


Sent from my mind using telekinesis


----------



## SkizeR

DLO13 said:


> 375HP 2.0L
> 0-60 in 4.3
> all wheel drive


just did an escort 9500ci in one of those today. pretty nice. would be tough to do a good system in though


----------



## bertholomey

DLO13 said:


> 375HP 2.0L
> 
> 0-60 in 4.3
> 
> all wheel drive



I think these look fantastic, and they have amazing specs!



Golden Ear said:


> https://media2.giphy.com/media/fkD36jhiqzJ9m/giphy.gif
> 
> 
> Sent from my mind using telekinesis



That is the voice of reason?


----------



## rton20s

Nice ride. We were talking about those at the Tune Up in Torrance.


----------



## DLO13

SkizeR said:


> just did an escort 9500ci in one of those today. pretty nice. would be tough to do a good system in though


System would likely include the following:
-- Mobridge
-- 6.5" AP
-- 3" AP or C3CX in pillars done by JT (If the dude has time)
-- 10" or 12" (Will have to measure) upfront sub done by JT (If the dude has even more time)


Amp Choices could be (Not sure on this yet):
-- PDXm12 and PDXF6 x2
-- PDXm12 and PDXF6
-- Gladen D2 500.1 and Gladen D2 100.4 DSP (if this gives me the power I need, I would like to go this route, for simplicity and all digital)

Processing:
-- Mosconi for sure

Amps and processing would go under the front seat. 


So..... this would mean that a really awesome prius is for sale in cali...... Dom - Great car for your kid! I am sure he is almost 16...... Be a nice dad.....

Or maybe Richard and Linda need another car.... It has the build you want already.... No JT install lines!

Or I will sell it and rip out all of the beautiful JT work and part out the gear


----------



## DLO13

This is likely what mine will look like.... if I can make a deal.


----------



## papasin

DLO13 said:


> Or maybe Richard and Linda need another car.... It has the build you want already.... No JT install lines!



We are all set on cars, but thanks...and we have no problem waiting in line, definitely worth the wait.


----------



## DLO13

papasin said:


> We are all set on cars, but thanks...and we have no problem waiting in line, definitely worth the wait.


idkkkkk... the smart would look pretty awesome being towed by the prius!


----------



## papasin

DLO13 said:


> idkkkkk... the smart would look pretty awesome being towed by the prius!



Got that already covered. 



DLO13 said:


> So..... this would mean that a really awesome prius is for sale in cali...... Dom - Great car for your kid! I am sure he is almost 16...... Be a nice dad.....



This would be interesting. Father and son could compete against each other in the same class.


----------



## rton20s

If I recall correctly, you like to listen fairly loud. If that is the case, I would skip the Gladen D2s. Take a look at the Gladen One DSP amps. So long as you have the slightly larger space to fit them.


----------



## DLO13

rton20s said:


> If I recall correctly, you like to listen fairly loud. If that is the case, I would skip the Gladen D2s. Take a look at the Gladen One DSP amps. So long as you have the slightly larger space to fit them.



I was under the impression the D2s are significantly louder with Optical and BT.


----------



## eling23

fairly is an understatement!


----------



## rton20s

DLO13 said:


> I was under the impression the D2s are significantly louder with Optical and BT.


D2 significantly louder than the One using Optical and BT as a source? Absolutely. I would say 100% louder, considering the One DSP amps do not accommodate digital input. 

D2 with digital signal significantly louder with D2 analog signal? I have no idea how or why that would be.


----------



## DLO13

rton20s said:


> D2 significantly louder than the One using Optical and BT as a source? Absolutely. I would say 100% louder, considering the One DSP amps do not accommodate digital input.
> 
> D2 with digital signal significantly louder with D2 analog signal? I have no idea how or why that would be.


JT had a Tundra that was pretty quiet using high level inputs. They added the BT and it was a lot louder... At least, this is what I remember. 

Maybe he is reading this and can chime in....


----------



## ErinH

definitely a slick looking car.

you're a smart enough dude to make the right decision for you. I'll say this: if you wanna splurge, and you have any considerations on having a family, better to splurge a bit now. once kids enter the picture your perspective changes and so does what you spend your coin on.


----------



## SkizeR

You hear that daniel? If you don't have kids you can splurge forever. Double win

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## ErinH

SkizeR said:


> You hear that daniel? If you don't have kids you can splurge forever. Double win
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


I know plenty of people a few years younger than me who have no intention on having kids for that very reason. 

if you ain't sploogin', you might as well be splurgin'.


----------



## SkizeR

ErinH said:


> I know plenty of people a few years younger than me who have no intention on having kids for that very reason.
> 
> if you ain't sploogin', you might as well be splurgin'.


That last line has me cracking up pretty good

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## DLO13

Yes, yes. 
Now that I am single, no house payment, I have learned to splurge and even get to splooge more frequently.


----------



## rton20s




----------



## Golden Ear

DLO13 said:


> So..... this would mean that a really awesome prius is for sale in cali...... Dom - Great car for your kid! I am sure he is almost 16...... Be a nice dad.....



I would love to get my eldest a nice gas saver like this but it's moms turn for a new car and she's likely getting a Yukon Denali and the boy is getting her Tahoe. I gotta be a good husband before being a good dad lol



Sent from my mind using telekinesis


----------



## DLO13

AMG is out unless i find it used. 
Q50 looks like a really good option right now.


----------



## Golden Ear

DLO13 said:


> AMG is out unless i find it used.
> Q50 looks like a really good option right now.




Couldn't get a good deal? What's the best price you could find on it?


Sent from my mind using telekinesis


----------



## eling23

how about the new infiniti q60. If i didn't have a kid i'd definitely get that. I mean Jon Snow has one...or at least in the advertisement. lol


----------



## DLO13

Golden Ear said:


> Couldn't get a good deal? What's the best price you could find on it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my mind using telekinesis


The dealer didn't want to play ball.
MB are soft anyways, so not getting a great deal on one is like throwing money away.


----------



## DLO13

eling23 said:


> how about the new infiniti q60. If i didn't have a kid i'd definitely get that. I mean Jon Snow has one...or at least in the advertisement. lol


Beautiful car, but I don't like 2 door. Just not my thing.


----------



## DLO13

So I drove the Audi SQ5 tonight and holy crap, that car is BEAUTIFUL. The audi interior is incredible. The Benz felt like a toy compared to it, in regards to quality.
That being said, the SQ5 didn't feel amazing, power-wise, behind the wheel. When i was cruising, it was nice, but when I gave it power and wanted to have some fun, it left me thinking about the GLA45. 


Next was the infinity dealership. I was on a high from seeing the Audi interior and was kind of feeling a little down about looking at the Q50. As soon as I opened the door my mind changed. The car is SUPER comfortable, and very nice. The Audi for sure has some nicer finishes, but to be honest, the AUDI seemed to have too much going on. 
The Q50 has two screens and STILL seemed less cluttered. 

Driving the Q50. HOLY F**K!!!!
SO MUCH POWER. It made me forget about the AMG and got me excited. The car was soooo fun to drive and in normal mode, felt amazing for cruising. Sport + was fun, steering stiffened up and again, the power was insane. There were 3 of us in the car and my buddy looked at me and said "holy ****". He was just in the SQ5 with me and kinda said "meh" afterwords. 

I am very confident at this point, that I will have the Q50 very soon. 
I am trying to figure out the speaker setup in it, but 2 12"s or 2 15"s is a possibility.


----------



## ErinH

Daniel, I did get your text a couple days ago. took me a few hours to respond. Just wanted to make sure you didn't need anything.


----------



## DLO13

ErinH said:


> Daniel, I did get your text a couple days ago. took me a few hours to respond. Just wanted to make sure you didn't need anything.


I figured it out by the time you responded, but got the text while I was in a restaurant working, and totally forgot about it. 

Thanks for getting back to me - Sorry for not replying!


----------



## knever3

DLO13 said:


> So I drove the Audi SQ5 tonight and holy crap, that car is BEAUTIFUL. The audi interior is incredible. The Benz felt like a toy compared to it, in regards to quality.
> That being said, the SQ5 didn't feel amazing, power-wise, behind the wheel. When i was cruising, it was nice, but when I gave it power and wanted to have some fun, it left me thinking about the GLA45.
> 
> 
> Next was the infinity dealership. I was on a high from seeing the Audi interior and was kind of feeling a little down about looking at the Q50. As soon as I opened the door my mind changed. The car is SUPER comfortable, and very nice. The Audi for sure has some nicer finishes, but to be honest, the AUDI seemed to have too much going on.
> The Q50 has two screens and STILL seemed less cluttered.
> 
> Driving the Q50. HOLY F**K!!!!
> SO MUCH POWER. It made me forget about the AMG and got me excited. The car was soooo fun to drive and in normal mode, felt amazing for cruising. Sport + was fun, steering stiffened up and again, the power was insane. There were 3 of us in the car and my buddy looked at me and said "holy ****". He was just in the SQ5 with me and kinda said "meh" afterwords.
> 
> I am very confident at this point, that I will have the Q50 very soon.
> I am trying to figure out the speaker setup in it, but 2 12"s or 2 15"s is a possibility.


Did you test drive the "red sport edition"? That one has 400hp instead of the 300hp of the normal car's 3.0 V6. If you didn't I would recommend it!


----------



## DLO13

knever3 said:


> Did you test drive the "red sport edition"? That one has 400hp instead of the 300hp of the normal car's 3.0 V6. If you didn't I would recommend it!


I did. The AWD version. I am not really interested in the other versions.


----------



## SkizeR

idk man, it would be hard for me to say no to this..


----------



## DLO13

SkizeR said:


> idk man, it would be hard for me to say no to this..


Interior in the Infiniti and the Audi are of better quality than the Mercedes.


----------



## SkizeR

DLO13 said:


> Interior in the Infiniti and the Audi are of better quality than the Mercedes.


interesting. i dont remember what the audi is like and i dont think ive seen the infiniti but when i got in the mercedes i was actually very impressed


----------



## DLO13

SkizeR said:


> interesting. i dont remember what the audi is like and i dont think ive seen the infiniti but when i got in the mercedes i was actually very impressed


It legit feels cheap compared to both.
Had I not seen both, I would never have thought about it. 
The Audi interior quality is the best I have ever seen. That includes the 130k Benz I looked at in the showroom. The SQ5 I looked at was SUPER loaded up, so there were buttons and knobs EVERYWHERE.


----------



## damonryoung

Interiors are the one thing that Audi is known for... shoot, even my Jetta SW felt better on the interior than some of the Mercedes that cost double what it did... Just my two cents...


----------



## SkizeR

DLO13 said:


> It legit feels cheap compared to both.
> Had I not seen both, I would never have thought about it.
> The Audi interior quality is the best I have ever seen. That includes the 130k Benz I looked at in the showroom. The SQ5 I looked at was SUPER loaded up, so there were buttons and knobs EVERYWHERE.


yeah you do love yourself some knobs, so that probably is a better fit lol


----------



## rton20s

SkizeR said:


> yeah you do love yourself some knobs, so that probably is a better fit lol


----------



## EmptyKim

Have you considered having to put subs in a trunk? I feel after having a hatchback, going to a trunk sucks. Maybe mine is just too sealed off (no ski pass or fold down seats). My next vehicle will be one space, no trunk, hatchback or SUV.


----------



## DLO13

EmptyKim said:


> Have you considered having to put subs in a trunk? I feel after having a hatchback, going to a trunk sucks. Maybe mine is just too sealed off (no ski pass or fold down seats). My next vehicle will be one space, no trunk, hatchback or SUV.


I am not worried about the trunk.
My civic sounded good, and I have heard other Civics that sound much better.


----------



## DLO13

I've been bouncing back and forth between car shopping and work all day. 
SQ5.... I just don't want that size payment. They are selling too well for the dealer to really come down. 

Q50 looks to be the winner. 
0 Down - 609 a month 39 month lease. 15k miles a year.
Doesn't make sense to purchase, and I have never kept a car longer than 3 years. 

I am double checking on the GOLF R. 
The dealer I original went to, told me they are selling for 8k over sticker...
I called another today that said he sold it for sticker. 
If I can find one, and drive it, that would help.


----------



## super josh

DLO13 said:


> Q50 looks to be the winner.
> 0 Down - 609 a month 39 month lease. 15k miles a year.
> Doesn't make sense to purchase, and I have never kept a car longer than 3 years.


Wow almost 24 grand to rent a car for 3 years!!!


----------



## DLO13

super josh said:


> Wow almost 24 grand to rent a car for 3 years!!!


I have never leased a car before, but in some cases, it makes sense. This would be one of those cases. 
If I were to purchase instead, with 0 down. My payment would be 789 a month. 
That would mean that $30,771, and 45,000 Miles later (The same number of payments as the lease over the set period of time) I would likely still not have equity in the car.

I looked last night and I actually drive more miles a year than I originally thought. I would need to add more miles to the lease terms to play it safe. 


Time to just think... I don't like the idea of leasing for the amount of miles I drive.


----------



## rton20s

If I were in your situation, I would just keep my eyes open for the make and model you are looking for that is a year or two old. It might not hurt to get in contact with the sales managers at local dealers likely to see the vehicle come in on trade or as a lease return and tell them exactly what you are interested in so they can contact you if one comes across the lot. 

If you don't have to have something immediately, a little patience now can save you a TON of money later. Let some other sucker take the initial hit.


----------



## aholland1198

The ole Dave Ramsey rule of thumb, "don't buy a car newer than four years old". Value declines at the highest rate the first four years. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtaudioacc

get a white one so you and Jim can be twinning.


----------



## rton20s

aholland1198 said:


> The ole Dave Ramsey rule of thumb, "don't buy a car newer than four years old". Value declines at the highest rate the first four years.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For the most part, our family falls in line with Ramsey's approach. But, I believe he typically recommends two years or older. Really, the number of years isn't what matters. What matters is how long it takes for that initial substantial depreciation to take effect. Some vehicles it is four years, some two years, some two minutes.


----------



## papasin

jtaudioacc said:


> get a white one so you and Jim can be twinning.



Tried that with the white ram...didn't last. 



rton20s said:


> Some vehicles it is four years, some two years, some two minutes.



Or wait for UNBROKEN to decide he wants a new vehicle  ...too bad I can't tag him here.


----------



## DLO13

My dad was in the car business for 25 years, as a GM, for about 15 years of it.
I have never gotten a car for anything less than a steal. 

The current plan is to wait for the GLAs to come off lease and see if I can steal one.
My dad also has a few friends looking out for one at the auctions. 

Every car I have owned, has ended up doing well at resale.


----------



## DLO13

jtaudioacc said:


> get a white one so you and Jim can be twinning.


Would this move me up in the install line?


----------



## rton20s

Sound like you've got a plan and the inside track when the time is right. Until then, enjoy the Prius and get those new drivers in!


----------



## DLO13

rton20s said:


> Until then, enjoy the Prius and get those new drivers in!


After state....


----------



## rton20s

DLO13 said:


> Would this move me up in the install line?


----------



## crxsir121

DLO13 said:


> This happened.


Just curious, where did you purchase these speakers? Is there a US dealer?


----------



## DLO13

crxsir121 said:


> Just curious, where did you purchase these speakers? Is there a US dealer?


I don't believe there is a way of getting these in the US.


----------



## rton20s

DLO13 said:


> I don't believe there is a way of getting these in the US.


There is if he knows where you live.


----------



## DLO13

Finished 4th in Extreme at State Finals (Out of 4).
The car scored well, but absolutely has more room for improvement.
Although the car qualifies to compete in Modex, I still enjoy the higher level of competition. I am undecided on where I will fall next season. 

Thank you JT and Jim for the work you have put into the car - It is genuinely appreciated and enjoyed every day. 

Thank you to the various others who allowed me to listen to their cars and determine the gear/install choices and decisions that I made. (Richard and Linda - I do hope my car can be the crazy love-child of the smart and civic that I desire)


----------



## Lycancatt

I was seriously impressed by the improvements your car showed off at state, I actually hoped you'd get most improved because you truly deserve it imo. its come a long way from the first time I heard it.


----------



## DLO13

Lycancatt said:


> I was seriously impressed by the improvements your car showed off at state, I actually hoped you'd get most improved because you truly deserve it imo. its come a long way from the first time I heard it.


Even with the improvement, you still scored me more than 5 points lower than the other judges, who were within less than 1 point of each other.  
Prob why i didnt get most improved 

edit: Or perhaps you were distracted when reaching for my sunglass' holder to see if my processor control was there?


----------



## Golden Ear

I think it's time for us to switch to some Dynaudio speakers DLO. Hahaha


Sent from my mind using telekinesis


----------



## Huckleberry Sound

DLO13 said:


> Finished 4th in Extreme at State Finals (Out of 4).
> The car scored well, but absolutely has more room for improvement.
> Although the car qualifies to compete in Modex, I still enjoy the higher level of competition. I am undecided on where I will fall next season.
> 
> Thank you JT and Jim for the work you have put into the car - It is genuinely appreciated and enjoyed every day.
> 
> Thank you to the various others who allowed me to listen to their cars and determine the gear/install choices and decisions that I made. (Richard and Linda - I do hope my car can be the crazy love-child of the smart and civic that I desire)


Question? Sound wise, where do you feel like there is room for improvement?


----------



## DLO13

Huckleberry Sound said:


> Question? Sound wise, where do you feel like there is room for improvement?


Bass and Midbass need some work. 
The bass was too heavy for the judges and I lost points in several places because of this.
I think midbass has the most room for improvement.
I also think we can get a little more top end sparkle. 

The car has only been tuned for about 4 hours of total time, so there is still a lot more to milk from the system. I am lucky to have the best tuner in the world helping me out, and the time he has spent on my car, in comparison to the other competitors is substantially less... then again, he can somehow tune a car for 30 minutes in a parking lot and win worlds..... so what is time? 

The guy is a mad scientist.


----------



## DLO13

Brace yourself.... changes are coming.


----------



## rton20s

DLO13 said:


> Brace yourself.... changes are coming.


----------



## SkizeR

rton20s said:


>



*YUGE


----------



## Lycancatt

DLO13 said:


> Even with the improvement, you still scored me more than 5 points lower than the other judges, who were within less than 1 point of each other.
> Prob why i didnt get most improved
> 
> edit: Or perhaps you were distracted when reaching for my sunglass' holder to see if my processor control was there?



I touch everything, its kind of a thing for me since I cant see it, honestly sorry if it bugged you. keep in mind I like your install and I did enjoy touching it.. as for the score? I'd have to go over the sheet with you but I wouldn't mind doing that if you want to know..but I thought I left desent notes too.


----------



## DLO13

Pillars 2.0


----------



## BlackHHR

Stage should rise !!


----------



## Golden Ear

DLO13 said:


> Pillars 2.0




https://media4.giphy.com/media/ddd0HBTakik00/giphy.gif


Sent from my mind using telekinesis


----------



## Alrojoca

:thumbsup::shocked::rockon:


----------



## JayinMI

Are you keeping the Prius when you get the new ride? 

I drive 30k a year, so when the dealer tries to push leasing on me, I'm like "Um, no."

I've only ever made money on two vehicles I've owned. One I kept for 8 years and sold to a buddy for like $700 and the other was a truck. I'm about 5k upside down in my current ride with like 16months left on the loan. Unless something drastic happens, I plan to keep it and pay some cards down and stuff, and then look for something more upscale than I can usually afford...coming off lease. lol

Jay


----------



## Babs

Golden Ear said:


> https://media4.giphy.com/media/ddd0HBTakik00/giphy.gif
> 
> 
> Sent from my mind using telekinesis



^ That. My sentiments exackery 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DLO13

JayinMI said:


> Are you keeping the Prius when you get the new ride?
> 
> I drive 30k a year, so when the dealer tries to push leasing on me, I'm like "Um, no."
> 
> I've only ever made money on two vehicles I've owned. One I kept for 8 years and sold to a buddy for like $700 and the other was a truck. I'm about 5k upside down in my current ride with like 16months left on the loan. Unless something drastic happens, I plan to keep it and pay some cards down and stuff, and then look for something more upscale than I can usually afford...coming off lease. lol
> 
> Jay



At this point in time, I am going to keep the Prius.
I am at a point where the car is worth more to myself, than it is on paper. 
I plan to continue to make some changes and make it more fun for me to drive.


----------



## Coppertone

Good to hear that you are going to keep the car.


----------



## DLO13

I need to figure out source..... my double din is driving me nuts.


----------



## Coppertone

Meaning, I also want/ need another source but as we know options are limited vs. features.


----------



## rton20s

Just have JT do an iPad dash for you when you take it in to have him do the new pillars.


----------



## Babs

rton20s said:


> Just have JT do an iPad dash for you when you take it in to have him do the new pillars.


^ That!


----------



## DLO13

rton20s said:


> Just have JT do an iPad dash for you when you take it in to have him do the new pillars.


It has been discussed, with a Sony unit behind it or in the glove box.


----------



## rton20s

DLO13 said:


> It has been discussed, with a Sony unit behind it or in the glove box.


I had my suspicions.


----------



## DLO13

ipad in in the Alpine perfect fit kit....
These were taken a couple of years ago when I had actually bought the ipad and kit, and other things I would need. 













This one has a white ipad - Shows up a little better in photos.


----------



## captainobvious

Interesting choice on the C6CX... What drove that choice over a smaller mid and tweeter that may provide better response in the crossover region? A 6.5 and tweeter is very difficult to make sound as good as a dedicated small mid.

What are you trying to achieve with the change I guess is a good way to ask it?



BTW- I love the look of the pillars. JT did a terrific job on shaping them.


----------



## DLO13

captainobvious said:


> Interesting choice on the C6CX... What drove that choice over a smaller mid and tweeter that may provide better response in the crossover region? A 6.5 and tweeter is very difficult to make sound as good as a dedicated small mid.
> 
> What are you trying to achieve with the change I guess is a good way to ask it?
> 
> 
> 
> BTW- I love the look of the pillars. JT did a terrific job on shaping them.


I will be the first to admit, I have not jumped into the technical side of things, in car audio, like I have with my other hobbies. Most of my choices and decisions are based off of an idea I have, and then ran by several people who know the hobby better than I likely ever will. 
If they like the idea, I go for it. 


The C6CX has the full size tweeter, whereas the other C3,4,5 CX uses a smaller tweeter. I am sure tuning could have brought more out of the C5CX, but the reliability pushed me away. (I Listen quite loud)

I am still going to run the C8 in my kicks, but have played with the idea of doing a C10, in each kick instead, and ditching the C12XL - This will likely not happen anytime this year, and will not happen unless I get bored. LOL

I am hoping the C6CX gives me a richer experience, less distortion and is more reliable. After hearing cars with a 5" mid, I would never go to something smaller than that, in this vehicle. There is just something that happens when you jump to a 5" mid that brings out a more believable, and rich sound.

And hey... 6s on the dash, that don't look stupid.... I haven't seen any other build with that. Being Unique is fun.


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL

Lol, I think you secretly got the idea from my old build log.

Haha jk. But I am looking forward to hearing it done.


----------



## DLO13

TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL said:


> Lol, I think you secretly got the idea from my old build log.
> 
> Haha jk. But I am looking forward to hearing it done.


I've never looked at your build log! 
Time to go look


----------



## rton20s

DLO13 said:


> And hey... 6s on the dash, that don't look stupid.... I haven't seen any other build with that. Being Unique is fun.


And Daniel just happens to have access to one of the few guys who can truly execute this in a way that doesn't look like someone just haphazardly slapped a pair of 6.5s up on their dash and glassed away.


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL

DLO13 said:


> I've never looked at your build log!
> Time to go look


Lol, mine looks like a hack job compared to JT's work. But I was planning 7s on/in the dash and 8's in the kicks. Looking back, I would now probably go 7's in the dash, and up front sub.


----------



## DLO13

TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL said:


> Lol, mine looks like a hack job compared to JT's work. But I was planning 7s on/in the dash and 8's in the kicks. Looking back, I would now probably go 7's in the dash, and up front sub.


Yeah, my next car will likely have an upfront sub. (If there is room)


----------



## rton20s

DLO13 said:


> Yeah, my next car will likely have an upfront sub. (If there is room)


----------



## DLO13

rton20s said:


>


.... Teslas are interesting.... lots of charging stations around me as well. 
If I still owned a home I would absolutely get one.


----------



## rton20s

DLO13 said:


> .... Teslas are interesting.... lots of charging stations around me as well.
> If I still owned a home I would absolutely get one.


----------



## DavidRam

rton20s said:


>


Porsche Boxster? 

https://www.google.com/search?q=por...hUL_WMKHZckAeYQ_AUIBygC#imgrc=QGS7iHG9vzo0aM:


----------



## Lycancatt

I think going up to the 6 driver with the full sized tweeter is a seriously good idea. glad you have the room to pull it off, not many can.


----------



## oabeieo

I have 6" in my a pillars, love them ! Last car had 7" in a pillars .


The BEst thing about a large driver up top is you can use a 1st order filter on them safely without excursion issues and have the surface area to produce a decent spl down to about 80hz , 

With low order slopes on dash mid , blending to a sub and even a 2nd midbass is seem less and the phase is easy easy to get right. You can anchor all other divers to the phase responces of a 1st order filter very easily with just a little TA and level settings. It's sounds far far better than any complicated crossover and overall sq is very good and gets lots of usable output. 

The downside to large format midrange drivers is bimming and more importantly excellent OFF axis responce below any lobing areas. The OFF axis of a big driver will be a downside when all that glass is next to the driver. The big driver will have more extreme comb filtering issues where as a small 3" mid will still get down to 200hz and the radiation pattern is much more controlled and narrowed, making less OFF axis energy due to less surface area.

If you do decide to do a 6" ( would be pretty tight) you would want to be at least as on axis as the ones you have now.

Nice build BTW. Seen pics of this on other forums . Love the suede !


----------



## DLO13

oabeieo said:


> Nice build BTW. Seen pics of this on other forums . Love the suede !


Which forum?


----------



## Coppertone

^^^. Great job with everything so far.


----------



## oabeieo

DLO13 said:


> Which forum?


http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/build-logs-project-install-gallery/271810-12-fit-sq-2-seat.html


They aren't wrapped yet , still fighting comb filters. More than likely doing a basic set of kicks .


----------



## DLO13

oabeieo said:


> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/build-logs-project-install-gallery/271810-12-fit-sq-2-seat.html
> 
> 
> They aren't wrapped yet , still fighting comb filters. More than likely doing a basic set of kicks .


I was asking where you have seen pics of my build, on other forums.


----------



## rton20s

DLO13 said:


> I was asking where you have seen pics of my build, on other forums.


https://www.facebook.com/BadPriusDrivers/


----------



## DLO13

C6CX


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SkizeR

meh


----------



## DLO13

Took 15 minutes last night to modify the existing tune (The C5CX tune) and it got me very excited. I think the swap will do exactly what I was looking for: More Impact, more realism, less distortion at high volumes, smoother highs. 

I am excited to see what I end up with, after a fresh tune.

The pics DO NOT do it justice. They are 6.5" drivers on my dash!!! And I was asked if they were smaller than the last ones. JT did an incredible job.


----------



## papasin

I have a feeling Extreme is going to be interesting this season.


----------



## Coppertone

Good luck to all that will be judged via Extreme class.


----------



## rton20s

They look great Daniel. No surprise that JT did such an outstanding job. I look forward to hearing the the new setup.


----------



## Kazuhiro

Next level right there, should be an easy tune


----------



## Alrojoca

Looks good :thumbsup:

There's something weird about this thread only, using my iPad, all windows or posts get miniaturized for a few seconds before they look normal. Maybe something to do with the his res pictures or who knows.


----------



## DLO13

Alrojoca said:


> Looks good :thumbsup:
> 
> There's something weird about this thread only, using my iPad, all windows or posts get miniaturized for a few seconds before they look normal. Maybe something to do with the his res pictures or who knows.


My pics are all full res - The site is doing all the work to downscale. 
If it's funky, it's the site.


----------



## DLO13

Car is for sale


----------



## danno14

Wot?!!!!


----------



## rton20s

DLO13 said:


> Car is for sale


But, you have 6s on your dash?!

AMG GLA45? Something different?


----------



## DLO13

rton20s said:


> But, you have 6s on your dash?!
> 
> AMG GLA45? Something different?


GLA45...


but i'm patient.... Could be a while.


----------



## Golden Ear

How do the 6s sound compared to the 5s now that they've been in there for a little while?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DLO13

Golden Ear said:


> How do the 6s sound compared to the 5s now that they've been in there for a little while?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Less distortion. Smoother. 
They need a tune. 



I drove a GLA last week and honestly, it had no magic... I don't know that it is still the car for me. I went and drove a Golf R and it was fun, but again, no magic.


----------



## Kazuhiro

Thats the problem with new cars, they take care of all the magic themselves and leave little to the user


----------



## SkizeR

DLO13 said:


> Less distortion. Smoother.
> They need a tune.
> 
> 
> 
> I drove a GLA last week and honestly, it had no magic... I don't know that it is still the car for me. I went and drove a Golf R and it was fun, but again, no magic.


i will say the golf r seems to be a pretty good platform for audio though.


----------



## damonryoung

DLO13 said:


> I drove a GLA last week and honestly, it had no magic... I don't know that it is still the car for me. I went and drove a Golf R and it was fun, but again, no magic.


So what car have you driven that was "magic". Just curious...


----------



## DLO13

damonryoung said:


> So what car have you driven that was "magic". Just curious...


The GLA the first time. 
2015 M3 was pretty fun. 

To be honest, I am now all over the place... I am thinking about getting a TRD Pro Tacoma or 4runner to do some overlanding... 

Was thinking of spending around 10,000 on a tacoma or 4runner and putting some money into it to get it off-road and overlanding ready. 


I've basically gone somewhere outdoors every week for the past 2 months, and do not see myself slowing down. 

I really enjoy my Prius for every day driving... *SHRUG*


----------



## DLO13

This happened. 
Time for the new build.


----------



## Coppertone

Congrats, what are the specs on that truck ?


----------



## Golden Ear

Nice! You gonna transfer some gear from the Prius or starting all over?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SkizeR

curious how one goes from a prius to a truck lol


----------



## Golden Ear

SkizeR said:


> curious how one goes from a prius to a truck lol




He got tired of saving the planet hahahaha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DLO13

Coppertone said:


> Congrats, what are the specs on that truck ?


TRD Pro Tacoma, Tundra & 4Runner


----------



## DLO13

SkizeR said:


> curious how one goes from a prius to a truck lol


One takes prius to dealer, trades it in for truck. 

It's much more simple than it sounds.


----------



## rton20s

Golden Ear said:


> Nice! You gonna transfer some gear from the Prius or starting all over?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same question.



DLO13 said:


> One takes prius to dealer, trades it in for truck.
> 
> It's much more simple than it sounds.


Especially after reading this. How much did you pull out of the Prius before the trade-in?


----------



## truckguy

Excited to see where you go with the truck build. There are some great home builds on newer trucks but it would be cool to see what a well known shop could do if you go that route. Tacomas seem to have great kick areas with no e-brake to deal with.


----------



## DLO13

All the gear has been removed and will go up for sale in a minute. 
I have plans for a new setup in the truck, but I have some other goals related to Overlanding, that will take place first. 


The new build will likely be some C3CX stuffed in the Dash, and some Audio Frog 6x9s in the door. Stock nav will stay. Helix P6 MK2 or maybe passive, and some shallower 10" (Raven maybe) and a small amp.


----------



## Golden Ear

Why not use the C8 instead of buying 6x9s?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DLO13

Golden Ear said:


> Why not use the C8 instead of buying 6x9s?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Door panel will block a good amount of the driver and sound like trash. That is why i moved to kicks in the Prius.


----------



## bbfoto

DLO13 said:


> Door panel will block a good amount of the driver and sound like trash. That is why i moved to kicks in the Prius.


Have some custom door enclosures and door panels made to fit your Carbon C8's like what Gary Summers did with his Morel Elates in his Benz.  

...or go with custom kick panel enclosures for the C8's. 

They're both Toyotas (Prius & Tacoma), but you'll definitely be visiting the gas pump a bit more often now.


----------



## I800C0LLECT

Man...those parts would be killer drop-ins for anybody else who had a prius. I almost wish I had one now!


----------



## DLO13

bbfoto said:


> Have some custom door enclosures and door panels made to fit your Carbon C8's like what Gary Summers did with his Morel Elates in his Benz.
> 
> ...or go with custom kick panel enclosures for the C8's.
> 
> They're both Toyotas (Prius & Tacoma), but you'll definitely be visiting the gas pump a bit more often now.


Trying not to go crazy this time. lol.


----------



## rton20s

DLO13 said:


> Trying not to go crazy this time. lol.


I know a guy who is pretty good at incorporating a C8-W into a door designed for a 6x9 and making it look factory.


----------



## DLO13

rton20s said:


> I know a guy who is pretty good at incorporating a C8-W into a door designed for a 6x9 and making it look factory.


I am fine with 6x9s Truly.


----------



## papasin

rton20s said:


> I know a guy who is pretty good at incorporating a C8-W into a door designed for a 6x9 and making it look factory.



I know the same guy and see the door panel almost daily.


----------



## papasin

DLO13 said:


> I am fine with 6x9s Truly.



And factory locations and the factory HU, right? Like the previously "simple" Prius install?


----------



## rton20s

papasin said:


> And factory locations and the factory HU, right? Like the previously "simple" Prius install?


----------



## DLO13

C3CX Stock Location
Audiofrog GS690 Stock Location
Helix P6 MK2

Trying to figure out Sub, Enclosure, and Sub amp.
Also trying to figure out if I need to clean up the signal from the non-JBL system.


----------



## Alrojoca

Look forward to see the new build process.

And, yes! It's very easy to go from a car to a truck for most guys anyway, and hard to step down for most also. Something to do with the height and view while driving. :rockon:


----------



## rton20s

Alrojoca said:


> Look forward to see the new build process.
> 
> And, yes! It's very easy to go from a car to a truck for most guys anyway, and hard to step down for most also. Something to do with the height and view while driving. :rockon:


Agreed. I wouldn't want to give up a commanding view like this for something like a Prius.


----------



## DLO13

rton20s said:


> Agreed. I wouldn't want to give up a commanding view like this for something like a Prius.


I swear, with the amount of images you post, you consume more bandwidth than any other user.


----------



## Alrojoca

rton20s said:


> Agreed. I wouldn't want to give up a commanding view like this for something like a Prius.


:laugh:

Specially with newer trucks that drive as smooth as some luxury cars.


----------



## rton20s

DLO13 said:


> I swear, with the amount of images you post, you consume more bandwidth than any other user.


----------



## Thommy

Great job with great components in this prius !

I buy a 2014 Prius since a week ago, and this thread give me nice ideas !

Thank you !

I try to send you a PM oder Email to look for the pillars you will sell.


Greets from germany 

Thomas


----------



## DLO13

*Final Parts List: *

-- C3CX (Stock Location - Dash)

-- Audiofrog GS690 (Stock Location - Doors)

-- Helix P6 MK2

-- (2) Image Dynamics IDQ 10 Subs (dual .6 Sealed enclosure built by Mr. Marv. Will be located behind the rear seats)

-- Gladen 1200c1


----------



## rton20s

DLO13 said:


> *Final Parts List: *
> 
> -- C3CX (Stock Location - Dash)
> 
> -- Audiofrog GS690 (Stock Location - Doors)
> 
> -- Helix P6 MK2
> 
> -- (2) Image Dynamics IDQ 10 Subs (dual .6 Sealed enclosure built by Mr. Marv. Will be located behind the rear seats)
> 
> -- Gladen 1200c1


Seems like this will be quite a nice setup. What is the current status of the truck?


----------



## DLO13

rton20s said:


> Seems like this will be quite a nice setup. What is the current status of the truck?


I hope it works out well. 


Truck is at the body shop. 
TRD Pro Tacoma parts are realllllllly expensive. 
Original quote was 3,100. Final quote was 8,700. 

Thank you 500 dollar deductible.


----------



## Alrojoca

DLO13 said:


> I hope it works out well.
> 
> 
> Truck is at the body shop.
> TRD Pro Tacoma parts are realllllllly expensive.
> Original quote was 3,100. Final quote was 8,700.
> 
> Thank you 500 dollar deductible.


You crashed it already?


----------



## DLO13

Alrojoca said:


> You crashed it already?


yeah. My first accident. 
Was checking my blind spot while merging and the person in front of me decided to slam on her breaks and stop... even though there was not a single car in front, on the side, or behind us. Pretty sure she was on her cell phone too. :mean:


----------



## rton20s

DLO13 said:


> yeah. My first accident.
> Was checking my blind spot while merging and the person in front of me decided to slam on her breaks and stop... even though there was not a single car in front, on the side, or behind us. Pretty sure she was on her cell phone too. :mean:


Was she driving a Prius? 

https://www.facebook.com/BadPriusDrivers/


----------



## Alrojoca

Oh man, that sucks. I hope nobody had any bad injuries and you get it back soon to start the new build.


----------



## DLO13

Body shop is gonna ruin my truck. 
I don't enjoy getting phone calls asking me what color stuff should be, and then having them send me pics of the truck painted incorrectly.....

If **** continues to go south, I may bedliner the entire thing black, lol.


----------



## Golden Ear

DLO13 said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> If **** continues to go south, I may bedliner the entire thing black, lol.




That's not a bad idea! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SkizeR

Just make sure it's done in line-x

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## rton20s

Sorry to hear Daniel. I hate dealing with bad body shops. BTDT. Never again. Don't give them an inch. It was a brand new truck before the accident. It should be the same when they get it back to you.


----------



## DLO13

The truck is fixed and looks great. 
It took a few phone calls and visits, but the body shop got it done correctly.


----------



## mrichard89

The truck looks great! Just picked up a TRD pro 4runner, but the Tacoma was tempting me. I likely would have bought one had I been able to find it in the cement color! Cant wait to hear your thoughts on the Helix P-six and the c3cx's. I'm considering the exact same set up in my 4runner.


----------



## mrichard89

Any updates on this build? Anxiously awaiting.


----------



## ecbmxer

Very interested to hear your impressions of the new setup for the Tacoma! Planning on something similar for my 4Runner. Hybrid has a new beefy looking 6x9 out now as well. Doing anything with the rear speakers?


----------



## gregerst22

Anything audio updates? I may be picking up a 2018 Taco.


----------



## DLO13

Sorry - I am not on the forum much anymore. 


The truck is currently being worked on, and should be completed by end of this week, early next week. 

I will post pics and details once the install is complete.


----------



## ebrahim

Whats your front stage speaker brands?
Did you have to upgrade your alternator using those amps?

Thank you.



DLO13 said:


> First off, I want to start off by saying that I enjoy the hate I get because I have an "ugly" car. My last vehicle was a 2005 Subaru Outback XT with a stage 1 tune from Infamous Performance. It was a ton of fun to drive, and I really loved the car. What I didn't love was 14 MPG w/ Premium gas. My car payment went up 100.00 a month, and my gas went down 300 a month. My maintenance is included in the Prius by Toyota and my oil changes on the Outback were around 70.00 every 2 months. This is how I ended up with an "ugly" car.
> 
> And here he is...(It's a he - Black Mamba) :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sole purpose of this build is to have the most clean, clear, crisp and accurate sound possible, while maintaining as close to a stock appearance as I can. I am really looking forward to this build and the components I have chosen. I had a lot of help from someone here, who really spent a lot of time speaking with me about my goals and doing his best to help me stay in my budget. I ended up spending more than I had planned, but I didn't cut any corners and I am looking forward to the end result.
> 
> *Current Parts List*
> *Signal:* Factory
> *Processing:* Mosconi 6to8 V8
> *Sub:* Image Dynamics iDMax12 receiving roughly 1200w from an Alpine PDX-M12
> *Front Stage:* The front stage will be three-way and powered by (2) Alpine PDX-V9s. Each mid-bass will receive 500w. The tweeters and mids will be getting 200w each.
> 
> I will be attempting to complete the install in the spare tire cargo area of the rear hatch. I should be able to get all three amps, the 6to8 and the iDMax12 hidden away.
> 
> Friday and Saturday will be the official start of the build. I will be starting the enclosure and amp rack before work. I live in an apartment and don't have a private garage to work in, so I will be depending a lot on my buddy to supply the tools and work space.
> 
> *Note:* I am a member of this forum because I appreciate the craftsmanship that many of you possess, as well as the knowledge and experience one can obtain from learning from others. I truly ask you to be as critical as possible in helping me improve my project. I am committed to learning from all of you.


----------



## lashlee

Most hybrid vehicles use a DC-DC converter instead of an alternator, using the big battery to keep the small 12v battery charged.


----------



## DLO13

ebrahim said:


> Whats your front stage speaker brands?
> Did you have to upgrade your alternator using those amps?
> 
> Thank you.


I was running Illusion Audio C6CX and C8 

No alternator upgrade.


----------

